# Die Todesritter sind überall



## Virusmaster (17. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin selbst Todesritter (weil er einfach zu mir passt) und sehe in Dalaran, Og, usw. quasi tausende. Meine Aussage ist wiefolgt: NERFT UNS! 
Ich hasse es Vertreter einer Klasse zu oft anzutrefen und meiner Meinung nach wurde der DK auch viel zu imba, overpowered, usw.
Z.B. :
Er kann gegner zu sich ziehn
Kann gegner festsetzen (eisketten, zehrende Kälte)
Besitzt eine grosse Selbstheilung
Kann Begleiter haben
Eine armee beschwören
Elite-bosse super solo legen
kommt warscheinlich am schnellsten auf 80 (nicht nur wegen dem lvl55-start)
kann auf fast alle Plattenrüsti würfeln(auser palazeug)
kann warscheinlich onyxia solo farmen
hat mega-crit
und viele dinge die zu viel platz im forum verbrauchen

Der Todesritter ist zwar ne tolle und spassige Klasse, ABER er ist viel zu mächtig und ich spreche hier nur zu meinem und dem Besten aller Allianzler.

P.S. ich bin troll daher


----------



## Virusmaster (17. Februar 2009)

und es sind soviele auf einem server das in einem 25-mann raid 5 Dk´s sind


----------



## neo1986 (17. Februar 2009)

ICh hasse die dks schon seit ihrem erscheinungsdatum.


----------



## BlackBirdone (17. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> ICh hasse die dks schon seit ihrem erscheinungsdatum.





Dito ^^ gibt mitlerweile viel zu viele (die als Main spielen) Twinks sind ja net so schlimm


----------



## löööy (17. Februar 2009)

die meisten dks sind eh nur twinks. die leute lvln ihre chars auf 80 aber ham dann keine lust n char von 1 bis 80 hochzulvln deshalb erstellen sie sich nen dk...


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (17. Februar 2009)

nja und obwohl sie so op sind sind sie meiner meinung nach die schlechtgespielteste klasse in wow (neben schurken^^), weil einfach jeder depp nen dk hat und meint den spielen zu können


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (17. Februar 2009)

Dank dir, du hast grade einen der VIELEN DK-Flame-Threads erstellt. Kriegste n Achievement für...

Wie wärs mit: Sich damit abfinden, ODER BLizzard im Offiziellen Forum flamen, ODER einfach mal die Fresse halten?


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> ICh hasse die dks schon seit ihrem erscheinungsdatum.


Ich auch!!


----------



## Rhundos (17. Februar 2009)

/signed!!! 
Dk's sind wirklich damned overpowered! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (17. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> ICh hasse die dks schon seit ihrem erscheinungsdatum.



Ich hasse Leute, die nicht ausreichend klassifizieren. DK heißt nicht gleich Nap. (Auch wenn durchaus ein großer Haufen Idioten da draußen rumläuft)


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Ich hasse Leute, die nicht ausreichend klassifizieren. DK heißt nicht gleich Nap. (Auch wenn durchaus ein großer Haufen Idioten da draußen rumläuft)


Es geht nicht darum, dass DK's Naps sind...


----------



## Bobby Ross (17. Februar 2009)

Wir haben auf unserem Server auf der Allyseite ca 17-20% DK's - die sich leider aber als gefühlte 40% äußern !

Ich, als Krieger, bin Leidtragender dieser DK-Schwemme ... man geht ne ini - bin btw Tank - uns es gibt doch noch einige Sachen die man gebrauchen könnte - aber nein ! - selbst auf die Deff-Hände hat unser geflegter Herr Todesritter bedarf, selbst wenn er full 7T an hat und - wie er beteutet - "nur grade mal so DD ist " , eigentlich ist er ja Tank !

Leider passiert sowas viel zu oft mit unseren Totesrittern - Daher die Vorderung : "Macht alle Todesritter zu toten Rittern ! - Weg mit den DK's ! "


----------



## -= Black=- (17. Februar 2009)

Hi, 
also ich selbst level mein DK noch (73) und ich finde der is auch wenn OP ganz schön klasse in pvp und pve,
ganz ehrlich Blizzard hat DK OP gemacht weil sie noch nicht wussten wie man es am besten ausbalazieren kann, lieber OP machen und jeder das mag, als no P und keiner zockt es...
Und wenn was sein sollte alle Klassen werden wenn auch bischen immer wieder RAUF und RUNTER gestückt, obwohl in letzter zeit etwas rauf gestockt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palaheal (17. Februar 2009)

1. Von diesen Threads gibt schon Dutzende.
2. Dks sind ne Heldenklass wurde von Blizz ja gesagt die sind im vergleich zu normalen Klassen Op.
3. Ja es gibt viele Noobs die auf imba Dk meinen.
4. vote 4 close




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit lieben Grüßen Palaheal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lanyx (17. Februar 2009)

Virusmaster schrieb:


> 1.Er kann gegner zu sich ziehn
> 2.Kann gegner festsetzen (eisketten, zehrende Kälte)
> 3.Besitzt eine grosse Selbstheilung
> 4.Kann Begleiter haben
> ...



1. Dafür verbraucht er sozusagen sein spott+charge cd auf einmal ? ^^
2. stun hat mitlerweile jeder
3. Jede Hybridklasse heilt sich x mal besser
4. soviel schaden macht der doch nicht
5. die spotten doch nur ab
6. kann jeder hexer oder dudu mit skill
7. warum? oO
8. rofl was ist das fürn grund? ist halt sein eq
9. schafbar mit fast jeder klasse
10. mit nem tempo von 3.00 yay !

Nein ich bin kein dk sondern Dudu/shadow


----------



## Bobby Ross (17. Februar 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Dank dir, du hast grade einen der VIELEN DK-Flame-Threads erstellt. Kriegste n Achievement für...
> 
> Wie wärs mit: Sich damit abfinden, ODER BLizzard im Offiziellen Forum flamen, ODER einfach mal die Fresse halten?



Wenn man nach deinem Namen und der "93" ausgehen kann - so wird auch dieser DK ein recht "professioneller" Ex-Anhänger vom guten alten Arthas sein - Weiter so Junge - Papa ist stolz auf dich !


----------



## Mini Vaati (17. Februar 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> Wir haben auf unserem Server auf der Allyseite ca 17-20% DK's - die sich leider aber als gefühlte 40% äußern !
> 
> Ich, als Krieger, bin Leidtragender dieser DK-Schwemme ... man geht ne ini - bin btw Tank - uns es gibt doch noch einige Sachen die man gebrauchen könnte - aber nein ! - selbst auf die Deff-Hände hat unser geflegter Herr Todesritter bedarf, selbst wenn er full 7T an hat und - wie er beteutet - "nur grade mal so DD ist " , eigentlich ist er ja Tank !
> 
> Leider passiert sowas viel zu oft mit unseren Totesrittern - Daher die Vorderung : "Macht alle Todesritter zu toten Rittern ! - Weg mit den DK's ! "


das die dks alle sachen wegwürfelt,ist mir neu


----------



## Clandaries (17. Februar 2009)

Finde den DK auch nicht gerade toll, vor allem spielt den jeder Depp, bzw jeder kann ihn spielen. Habe schon einige erlebt, die nicht mal ihren Namen richtig buchstabieren können aber spielen den DK, als sei es das letzte was sie auf dieser Erde tun müssen, damit sie in den Himmel kommen.
Es kann einfach nicht angehen, dass ein grüner DK nen halb epischen Shadow im DMG einholt...gut die anderen Klassen gibt es etwas länger wie den DK und es werden sicher einige Nerfs kommen oder die anderen Klassen werden gebufft, aber irgendwo muss man ein Gleichgewicht finden, denn es werden immer mehr die den DK mittlerweile als Mainchar haben und das macht so manche eingefahrene Gruppen kaputt.

Wie auch immer...Blizzard wird es schon richten....kommt Zeit....kommt........whatever. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seeotter (17. Februar 2009)

also als farmchar eignet er sich prima^^ aber auf keinen fall wird er mein main.

Da blizz sich etwas mit dem contents von wotlk verrechnet hat, lvln jetzt alle 80er ein dk hoch.


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

Seeotter schrieb:


> also als farmchar eignet er sich prima^^ aber auf keinen fall wird er mein main.
> 
> Da blizz sich etwas mit dem contents von wotlk verrechnet hat, lvln jetzt alle 80er ein dk hoch.


Alle 80er? Ich werde niemals nen DK hochspielen, ich level grad lieber meinen Druiden, eine richtige Klasse.


----------



## Star123 (17. Februar 2009)

Da kann man auch sagen, ich seh nur Palas und Dudu´s. Dudu und Pala = OP ! 

So viel Schaden machen sie im 25er Raid auch nicht, da machen andere Klasse viel viel mehr Schaden.


----------



## IQman (17. Februar 2009)

Meine meinung zum Thema (Bin auch DK aber ich kann ihn spielen im gegensatz zu ca 3/4 aller anderen DKs) dass DKs zwar bissel overpowerd sind aber im grunde genauso gut/schlecht sind wie andere klassen
und wenn es so viele DKs gibt OHNE FESTEN STAMMRAID vergiss es nen platz zu finden meiner meinung sopllte es aber sowas wie nen DK eiognungstest gebenw eil wirklich viel GIMPs damit rumrennen und anderen ihr equip wegrollen und ernsthaft ich habe schon DKs mit zaubermacht gesehen O_o


----------



## roflmaniac (17. Februar 2009)

Naja ,grundlegend sind Todesritter eine Heldenklasse ,was heisst ,dass sie ungefähr 30 - 40 % stärker als jegliche andere Klasse ist - jedoch nicht unbesiegbar!
Nehmen wir zum Beispiel einen Hexer: Wird er von einem Todesritter "rangezogen" nutzt er einfahc sein Portal ,das er vorher beschwört hat und feuert aus sicherer Entfernung Chaosblitze und sonstigen Kram auf den Todesritter ,bis dieses im Staub liegt.
Oder wie ich als Heiler in PvP zu tun pflege: Fear ,HoT und auf Verstärkung warten mit 2-3 Spieler dürfte das schaffbar sein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in diesem Sinne 
Grüsse
Sulfurion


----------



## JohnnyNRW (17. Februar 2009)

Weiß gar nicht was Ihr alle habt. Nehmt halt keinen mehr mit und gut ist.

Spaß machen tunse trotzdem. Hab einen als Twink auf 80 und macht fun den zu spielen! Wenn man sich an gewisse Regeln hält, paßt das auch in ner Gruppe.

Ich würd niemals als DK DD nem Krieger Tank Def Zeugs wegwürfeln. Ein gescheit gespielter Dk kann durchaus ne Bereicherung für ne Gruppe/Raid sein. Und das gilt für jede Klasse.

Es kommt halt wie immer auf den Spieler hinter der Figur an.

Und zum Hauptthema, soooo überzogen sind die auch nicht. Ich kann mit dem noch nicht Mandokir alleine legen, wie zb fast jeder Schutz Pala. Soll ich jetzt Palas hassen? Schwachsinn.

Alle Klassen wurden über die Jahre generft, mal verbessert, dann wieder generft. Genauso wird es auch mit dem DK passieren. Alle glücklich machen kannst eh nicht.


----------



## Barbarian (17. Februar 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Dank dir, du hast grade einen der VIELEN DK-Flame-Threads erstellt. Kriegste n Achievement für...
> 
> Wie wärs mit: Sich damit abfinden, ODER BLizzard im Offiziellen Forum flamen, ODER einfach mal die Fresse halten?




Thread ist überhaupt net schlecht, die Klasse auch nicht - aber wie richtig bemerkt : ist recht mächtig ausstaffiert. OK, aber wer Blizzard kennt, der weiß das sowas auch geändert werden kann und von daher, schaun ´mer mal.  Und an den im Quote : solche unqualifizierte Bemerkungen gibt´s leider zuviel - daher an Dich : halt doch einfach Deine demnächst.


----------



## EisblockError (17. Februar 2009)

löööy schrieb:


> die meisten dks sind eh nur twinks. die leute lvln ihre chars auf 80 aber ham dann keine lust n char von 1 bis 80 hochzulvln deshalb erstellen sie sich nen dk...



nein, das sind meintens mains, in unserer raidgilde ham wir 9, wobei immer nur 3 mitdürfen


----------



## KungFu (17. Februar 2009)

dk´s sind doch nit overpowered xD ich ziehe bisher jeden dk mit meinem hexenmeister ab sogar im raid,hero ini oder gegen ihm in pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (17. Februar 2009)

bei uns finde ich selten welche die 80sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


im 25er sind vielleicht 2 dabei, die aber dann immer vorne im schaden mitmischen.


----------



## Nehar (17. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> ICh hasse die dks schon seit ihrem erscheinungsdatum.




Hab sie schon vorher gehasst weil es SO ABSOLUT KLAR WAR das blizzard die nicht balancen kann.


Jetzt haben wirs,  retri/dk ist DIE Combo


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (17. Februar 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> Wenn man nach deinem Namen und der "93" ausgehen kann - so wird auch dieser DK ein recht "professioneller" Ex-Anhänger vom guten alten Arthas sein - Weiter so Junge - Papa ist stolz auf dich !



Hmm, wenn du jetz nach meinem Alter gehst dann is das relativ arm. Ich äußere hier meine Meinung, und die geht halt dahin, das alle im Moment den Todesritter flamen, und mir das auf den Nerv geht.

Der Todesritter ist weder Overpowered, es geht nur darum ob der Spieler am entsprechenden Computer Skill hat oder nicht. Ja, ich bin mit meinem Main DK, und zwar Tank. Als Tank frisst der DK relativ viel Schaden, jede andere Tankklasse kriegt ca. 10 % weniger, außer wenn der DK seine Cooldowns anschmeisst. Wo is das jetzt OP?

Im PvP auch mit PvP-skillung ist der Todesritter nicht OP, wenn der entsprechende Gegner weiß wie er seine Klasse Spielen kann / muss, dann hat der DK kaum eine Chance. Hält man ihn auf Distanz, kommt vielleicht 3000 Dmg rüber - das ist ein Schattenblitz z.B.

Wie gesagt: JA ich Spiele Todesritter, JA ich find ihn toll, JA ich bin genervt davon das alle Rumjammern und NEIN ich verstehe nicht wie du über meinen Namen und mein Alter auf diese Schlussfolgerung kommst, aber naja...

So far.


----------



## BlizzLord (17. Februar 2009)

> Er kann gegner zu sich ziehn
> Dafür können andere Klassen anderes zeugs
> Kann gegner festsetzen (eisketten, zehrende Kälte)
> kann ein Mage Druide und co. auch
> ...


----------



## DarkSaph (17. Februar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass DK's Naps sind...



Etwas in der Art schreibt derjenige, den ich zitirt hab aber.


----------



## schmetti (17. Februar 2009)

1, Dann Spiel eine andere Klasse.
2, Zu Stark sind die auch nicht, entweder Beherscht man seinen Char/Klasse oder eben nicht.
3, Geht mir da ewige mimimi auf die Nerven.


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Etwas in der Art schreibt derjenige, den ich zitirt hab aber.


Also ich lese grad nur, dass DK's einfach schrecklich op sind und nichts weiter.
(Bis zu deinem Post)


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (17. Februar 2009)

Ich sage ja nicht das Todesritter nicht imba wären. Aber wenn ich mir einige andere Klassen ansehe sehe ich da keine Unterschiede.

Außerdem - zumindest auf meinem Sever (shattrath) gibt es eine riesige Masse an Leuten die ihren DK nicht spielen können. Und jeder halbwegs intelligente Spieler nimmt so einen DK schneller auseinander als der überhaupt weiß was passiert.

Außerdem:

Eisige Ketten
der beschissenste Slow-Skill im spiel ...

Zehrende Kälte
nur für Frost TANKS

Begleiter
nur als Unholy

Armee
alle 20 minuten? wow - habe ich im PVP noch nie gesehen

Bosse soloen
öhm... aber hexer, palas, druiden usw nicht? man staunt.

Onyxia farmen
wer kann das nicht?

Schnelles Leveln
Wurde von Blizzard ausdrücklich so gewollt ... 

Selbstheilung 
ähm ja ... imba ... total... ja.... vor allem seit dem nerf.... die maximalst 2k life hat mir nicht jeder vernünftige Spieler weggeknüppelt ehe ich was anderes gemacht habe ...

Mega-Crit?!
wo ? 25er - Thaddius - höchster crit 18k ... höchster crit des Druiden (!) 30k ... klar ... DK hat imba crit ...

Plattenrüssi
also spätestens an diesem Punkt wurde es lachhaft ... DK kann auf die selben Sachen würfeln wie ein Krieger ... beschwert sich da jemand drüber? Oder der Pala für den es sogar eigenes Zeug gibt? ...


Außer der Masse an DK-Noobs sehe ich nichts was am DK imba ist ... und diese Noobs sind ... Noobs.

Ich habe vielleicht .... 10 dk´s getroffen die wirklich gut spielen konnten ... lasst es 15 sein ... 
Da finde ich bei anderen Klassen genausoviele ... 

*sigh*

aber ihr werdet es alle nie lernen ... soll Blizzard halt nerfen ... einem guten Spieler können sie damit nicht viel anhaben ...

und wer nocheinmal behauptet einen DK  GUT  zu spielen sei einfach - der erstelle sich bitte sofort einen und schicke mir innerhalb der nächsten 2 monate ein Video bei dem er bei Flickwerk 25er mehr als 5k dps fährt .


----------



## SixNight (17. Februar 2009)

Find das nicht so schlimm das es so viele Dk's gibt ... was ich schlimm finde das so viele kiddys Dk's spielen die auch wirklich unfähig sind


----------



## Shizo. (17. Februar 2009)

Und ähm mal ganz Allgemein...Was willst du mit diesem Fred erreichen?
Nur mal so eine Frage .... weil wir wissen das es viele gibt , wir wissen was sie können 
aber was genau willst du uns mit deinem Post genau sagen? Das sie überall sind? 
Da kann ich auch mal nach Dalaran gucken da seh ich mehr als genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monthy (17. Februar 2009)

Naja es gibt schon viele DKs, aber nur wenige können diese Klasse auch wirklich gut spielen und bis an ihre Grenze bringen. Wenn man die Spreu vom Weizen trennt, bleiben nur noch wenige übrig die man auch gebrauchen kann.

Ach ja spiele keinen Dk.

Mfg


----------



## BlackBirdone (17. Februar 2009)

1. Dafür verbraucht er sozusagen sein spott+charge cd auf einmal ? ^^    ändert nichts am resultat
2. stun hat mitlerweile jeder     <<< öm NEIN
3. Jede Hybridklasse heilt sich x mal besser  << doll..
4. soviel schaden macht der doch nicht << ne garnicht zieht alle klassen im pve ab..
5. die spotten doch nur ab           << wat?
6. kann jeder hexer oder dudu mit skill   << hm eher nicht 80 elite mob mit 150k hp mit nem hexer .. net wirklich
7. warum? oO    << muss nie regenerieren
8. rofl was ist das fürn grund? ist halt sein eq   << zustimm
9. schafbar mit fast jeder klasse << ja aber dk hats wie pala sehr leicht
10. mit nem tempo von 3.00 yay !  << dafür crit öm und ^^ zauber sind meist länger

egal DK ist OP das wissen alle, eine Heldenklasse schön und gut aber wenn der Server voll damit ist damit alle schön roxon können ist das schlecht gemacht.


----------



## Exeliron (17. Februar 2009)

soooo,

also erstmal *rechtgeb*

jeder hirni kann sich einen dk machen aber nur die wenigstens wissen wie er sich richtig spielt damit er wirklich overpowered wird (ich persönlich zähle mich nicht zu diesem erlesenen kreise...schade...naja, egal ^^)
es laufen halt einfach so viele rum weil die meisten einfach zu faul sind nochmal von lvl1 an anzufangen, was ich leuten die schon 5 80er haben nicht verüblen kann denn die erleiden schon beim bloßen anblick eines startgebietes des unteren levelniveaus einen schock der sorte "ohh nein, wo bin ich hier gelandet!"

ich bemitleide auch vor allem die anderen tank-klassen die durch diese welle auf jeden fall an bedeutung verloren haben. wie schon vorhin ein krieger gesagt hat erdreisten sich manche dks wirklich sehr viel und eben vielleicht zu viel. man hätte das dk-startlevel vllt ein bisschen niedriger ansetzen sollen denn das hätte sicher 20-30% aller jetzigen dk-spieler abgeschreckt einen solchen char zu spielen. auf dem jetzigen level ist es schon fast eine anmaßung: man macht das startgebiet und geht in die scherbenwelt, dann nordend, man levelt nicht ein einziges mal in der alten welt mit der ich viel mehr die todesritter identifiziere als so eine futuristische glasscherben-welt...

also komme ich nun langsam zum ende sprich gebt mir noch gut ne halbe seite (ca ^^). man kann das dk-problem nicht mit gewalt lösen, man muss auf blizz hoffen bzw hoffen das die meisten leute die unfähig sind den dk sinnvoll einzusetzen wieder aufhören zu spielen und sich wieder ihrer alten klasse zuwenden von der sie hoffentlich ansatzweise mehr verstehen.
ich sehe das problem zur zeit relativ gelassen: spiele einen hunter als main der aber stillgelegt wurde und nur noch ala auffangstation meiner 59 haustiere verwendet wird und habe mich nun einen schamanen zugewandt mit dem ich vorhabe die freundlichen dks zu healen wenn die mal ihren selbstheal überschätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich werd mal versuchen alle überflüssigen dks totzuheilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mfg, exe

PS: sry 4 rechtschreibfehler, dürft ihr einstecken und behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (17. Februar 2009)

schon schade das jeder dk in der gleichen schublade von den kacknoobs reingeworfen wird

gäbe es viel mehr pala/schurken/mages etc

würde ich gerne sehen wie viele flame theraths dazu kommen 

aber wayne ich weis was ich kann und was nicht jeden den ich bis jetzt online getroffen hab war von mir überzeugt und darauf bin ich stoltz ich kack auf den rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Familie Blix (17. Februar 2009)

nabned. Also ich hab auch nen DK, und bin stolz drauf. DENN:

ich hab meinen DK schon vor WotLK-start geplant.

und er ist grade lvl 65. und da BLEIBT der auch, denn mit LVL 65 kann er alle berufe den letzten skillbereich erlernen.
Weil ich ihm von anfang an als BANKCHAR geplant hatte, und wohl einer der ersten bin, die ne Heldenklasse als BANKCHAR nutzen.

und ja, die 15-20% DK's fühlen sich als 40-50% an. 

sofar, schönen abend noch.


----------



## DarkØm3n (17. Februar 2009)

Virusmaster schrieb:


> Also ich bin selbst Todesritter (weil er einfach zu mir passt) und sehe in Dalaran, Og, usw. quasi tausende. Meine Aussage ist wiefolgt: NERFT UNS!
> Ich hasse es Vertreter einer Klasse zu oft anzutrefen und meiner Meinung nach wurde der DK auch viel zu imba, overpowered, usw.
> Z.B. :
> Er kann gegner zu sich ziehn
> ...


Also...nehmen wir mal den Magier im Vergleich:
Kann keine Gegner zu sich ziehen, aber sie festsetzen und schafen
kann einen begleiter haben
sich 4x duplizieren (Werte ich mal als Armee)
Elite-Bosse...ok, durch kiten kein Ding
ebenso sehr schnell im leveln!
hat auch 'mega-crit'
kann sein mana gut regenerieren
portale machen und essen herbeizaubern
und was weiß ich...
So, nerf Mages ?? (Andere Klassen könte ich genauso nennen ...)

Noch was zu 'kann auf fast alle PLattenrüsti würfeln(außer palazeug)' - Ähm, ich bin der Meinung, ein Magier kann auch 'fast auf alle stoffrüsti würfeln'. Und was kann der Krieger gebrauchen? Genau! 'fast alle plattenrüsti (außer palazeug)'.

Muss ich noch mehr nennen, um sich ein Bild davon zu machen, was ich von diesem Beitrag halte?


----------



## Bolward (17. Februar 2009)

Nehar schrieb:


> Hab sie schon vorher gehasst weil es SO ABSOLUT KLAR WAR das blizzard die nicht balancen kann.
> 
> 
> Jetzt haben wirs,  retri/dk ist DIE Combo



Jo geb euch voll recht ! Gut das es so viele DK#s gibt nervt mich nicht so aber das es Blizzard wiedereinmal nicht auf die reiche bekommen hat mit nem neuen addon endlich mal die klassen in balance zu bringen ghet mir kräftig gegen denn strich ...


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (17. Februar 2009)

Na ich nehm allgemein keine Todesritter mehr in der Gruppe mit. 
Schlimmer als Hunter wenn es um den Loot geht. x_X

Wie letztesmal in Turm Utgarde. Der Todesritter war Tank und ich ging wie immer als DD mit meinem Krieger mit.
Dann droppt ein Deffitem und er schreit sofort ''MEINS'', ich dachte da ich so oder so schon immer off geskillt war und weil er ja eh der Tank wäre, hättte er auch vorang. 
Dann beim Endboss ist eine Plattenhose ghedroppt, die ich schon ziemlich lange wollte. Sie hatte schön Krit drauf und einen Sockelpaltz. 
Aber ja es kam, wie es kommen musste, darauf hatte er auch need und er gewann sie auch. 

Klar es sind nur ein paar Pixel und mich stört es wegen dem Item auch nicht weiter, aber sowas brauch ich nicht jeden Tag. 

Desswegen neh ich bei Randomgrp's niemals Todesritter mit, bei Gildenruns ist es kein Thema.
Aber diese DK's ohne jeglichen funken Skill brauch ich echt nicht. ^^


----------



## Rakanisha (17. Februar 2009)

Naja das es so viele gibt, stört mich generell kaum. 

Aber was wirklich nervt, ich hab nen 66er Mage und 70er Hunter Twink, mit denen ich eigentlich nur ab und an nen nettes BG machen möchte. Leider rennen im BG auf Beiden seiten min. 70% DK's dort rum, und man sieht kein Land dort. Nach 2 Runden bin ich dann immer tierisch angepisst und der Spaß geht sehr ins negative!

Aber ich Wette wenn der DK mal ne ordentliche Nervkeule abbekäme, würde er rapide von der Bildfläche verschwinden.


----------



## Ricardo34 (17. Februar 2009)

Auf meinem Server haben wa fast nur Gnome-DKs!!!! Das ist echt zum Kotzen. Vor Allem weil das so richtig Lächerlich aussieht.


----------



## advanced08 (17. Februar 2009)

Familie schrieb:


> die ne Heldenklasse als BANKCHAR nutzen.




epic fail wenn du deinen main als einfachen bauern ansiehst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jede klasse in wow ist ein held 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (17. Februar 2009)

Euch heulsusen ist warscheinlich eins noch nicht klar geworden, der DK ist die ERSTE Heldenklasse in wow und hat somit auch das Recht mächtiger zu sein als die Anderen. Befasst euch mehr mit der WoW geschichte. 

Und wenn ihr dann immernoch jammert versucht doch einfach mal selber nen Weg zu finden nen DK klein zu bekommen als gleich NERV! NERV! NERV! zu brüllen. Jede Klasse hat seine schwächen, man muss sie nur finden und ausnutzen.


----------



## Familie Blix (17. Februar 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> epic fail wenn du deinen main als einfachen bauern ansiehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Heldenklasse im sinne wie blizzard sie nennt.

und nein, ich schreie NICHT nach nen nerv


----------



## Dreidan (17. Februar 2009)

@ TE
Sooo eine gequirllte Sche**, die du hier schreibst ist echt nicht mehr feierlich. Normalerweise bin ich dafür bekannt sachliche Diskussionen zu führen. Nur dein Post besteht zu 100% aus den "Argumenten" von kurz nach dem Release von WotLK. Ein DK mag am Anfang overpowered sein aber spätestens in Nordend normalisiert sich das und andere Klassen holen gegenüber dem DK deutlich auf.

Ich habe mir deinen DK mal angeschaut und dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Mit deinem Equip "Dk ist overpowered" zu schreien ist lächerlich. Sei froh, dass du auf einem Kleine heile Welt PR Server spielst. Auf einem PvP Server würde dir das "overpowered" Geschreie im Hals stecken bleiben.

Wenn du meinst ein DK wäre overpowered im PvP dann duellier dich mal mit einem PvP equipten Vergelter. Der burstet dich entweder mit seiner zweiten Rotation weg oder schllägt dich spätestens nachdem er allle seine Cooldowns verballert hat ( du als DK deine natürich auch). 

Oder schonmal PvP gegen einen Arkanmage mit Verlangsamen gemacht? Dann weisst du was dir dein Todesgriff alle 35 Sekunden bringt. Garnichts weil sich der Mage sofort wegblinzelt und dir Verlangsamen draufknallt. Der kitet dich eine Stunde lang wenn es sein muss und haut dir seinen Arkanbeschuss um die Ohren. Das ist kein Spaß mehr.

Naja ich könnte hier noch endlos weiter Argumente bringen aber dein Eröffnungspost sagt mir mehr als deutlich, dass es sowieso keinen Sinn hat dir den Weg zu leuchten.


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

Ricardo34 schrieb:


> Auf meinem Server haben wa fast nur Gnome-DKs!!!! Das ist echt zum Kotzen. Vor Allem weil das so richtig Lächerlich aussieht.


Das find ich sogar noch am coolsten!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glohin (17. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht was Ihr habt.
Der Todesritter ist doch hervorragend zu spielen,mir jedenfalls machts Spaß.
Und overpowert ist er mitnichten.
Wie alle Klassen kommt es nur darauf an,wie gut er gespielt wird.
Es wurde im Übrigen Zeit,das mal ein Gegenstück zum Paladin herausgebracht wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobbse (17. Februar 2009)

omg ich lach mich kaputt was für ein käse hier geschrieben wird:
also was den ersten post angeht haben ja schon genug leute hier diese lächerliche lista auseinander genommen
aber was liest man noch:
(ich mach jetz keine zitate das würde zuviel zeit in anspruch nehmen^^, also fasse ich zusammen)

"jeder gimp kann nen dk machen und ihn auf 80 spielen, die meisten können dk nicht richtig spielen,
 ziehen aber trotzdem jede klasse im pve ab und würfeln mir mein eq weg"
ahhja, gut ich behaupte jeder gimp kann sich ne x beliebige klasse erstellen auch 80 zocken und ich sage er hat in 80 lvln genausowenig gelernt
wie ein dk in seinen 25, sollte er wirklich so schlecht sein
die meisten können dk nicht spielen? ist mal sehr relativ, denn es gibt bei den andren klassen genauso viele schlechte leute, dazu kommt das diese leute viiel langsamer an die einzelnen skills der klasse rangeführt wurden, beim dk kriegt man alles wesentlich schneller aufgebrumt, natürlich ist er deswegen erstmal schwerer zu handhaben

dk is op im pve? nein der dk zieht andere klassen nicht im dmg zurzeit ab, allerdings muss man sagen das mage und shadow recht schlecht abschneiden in wotlk, das bedeutet aber nicht das der dk op ist sondern an den klassen noch was getan werden muss
würfeln mir mein eq weg? gewöhnt euch dran, ihr habt jetz nunmal eine konkurenz mehr, also weint mal nicht so rum, ich hab mit BC auch nicht rumgeflennt als der shami kam, und z.b. an questitems 70% der schweren rüssi shami zeugs war, um den shami lukrativ zu machen, ganz zu schweigen von der würfel konkurenz in inis
was ninja loots angeht, die gabs schon immer und wirds immer geben

"ich hab ja eigentlich nix gegen Dk´s aber das Blizzard das nicht geregelt kriegt mit balancing geht mir auf den zeiger, war ja eigentlich klar das da zu dumm für sind"

noch son paar leute sie meinen sie hätte mehr plan von WoW als der Komplette Entwicklerstab Blizzards, meint ihr sie arbeiten nicht daran?
ich meine leute... den dk gibs jetz? ein paar monate, die anderen klassen? 4 Jahre!
also was erwartet ihr?


sry aber für diese ganzen sachen hab ich echt kein verständnis^^


----------



## lustigeThreads (17. Februar 2009)

also, die Menge an DKs hält sich in Grenzen. Es ist völlig übertrieben zu behaupten, man könne sich nicht vor denen retten. Klar in der Scherbenwelt sind sie sehr oft vertreten, weil viele die als Twink lvl. Dies hat den Grund, dass keiner kaum noch Lust hat von lvl 1 auf 80ig zu vl. Erstens ist das mühsam, zweitens verschlingt es viel zu viel Zeit und drittens ist es super langweilig.
Der Grund, dass sie viel zu mächtig sind, hat nichts damit zu tun. 
Wobei man sagen muss, dass sie gar nicht soviel stärker sind. Sie spielen sich ganz anderes, und wie jede Klasse ist auch hier, beherrscht man sie gut, was bei einem DK bisschen mehr als zwei Tasten betätigen, bedeutet, ernt man den Erfolg.

Mehr steckt nicht dahinter. Sie sind genauso, wie jede andere Klasse. Selbst die schwulen Rüstungen müssen sie, zwischen 60 -70ig tragen und am ende laufen die mit einem Lolipop durch die gegen. Sehr interessant, und amüsant, sie dann zu sehen wie sie, wie jede andere Klasse auch hüpfen und wie Kinder mit ihren Lolipops schwingen.

Also ist die ganze Diskussion nur Luft und sonst nichts.
Wieder mal was zum lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Post vorher, einem kann ich nicht zustimmen, im PVP sind mages gegen Krieger imba, das war schon immer so und hat sich nicht geändert. Heulen die Krieger deswegen? Nein, Krieger ist ein Krieger, den haut so schnell nichts um, denn er ist ein Brocken. Auch wenn sie uns irgendwann Nackt spielen lassen, wird der Krieger sagen: "ja und, mir doch egal, schaut euch meine muskeln an." 
Fehlt nur noch dass ein Stoffi anfängt zu tanken. Dann werden die Krieger anfangen zu schiessen und ihre repkosten schonen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was arbeiten angeht, klar arbeitet Blizzard daran : Immer mit der Ruhe und lass mal hier lass mal da ein wert ändern, freuen sich die Leute darüber wie kleine Kinder. Ach ist das herrlich, wenn man so arbeiten kann. Wenig Einsatz viel Lob. Naja ok man muss bedenken, dass die Programmierer daran 4 Jahre sitzen, irgendwann kann man sowas nicht mehr sehen, das ist schon ne Zumutung, nicht neues machen zu dürfen.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (17. Februar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Das find ich sogar noch am coolsten!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sind sie auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (17. Februar 2009)

Es stimmt schon ds es einige Todesritter gibt, aber bei uns sind nur 1/5 todesritter (auf 80) rest sind halt andere Klassen.
Und wenn ihr verlangt das Dk generft werden, dann will ich das arkan (3 tasten mage) mage und frost (kommt  ir vor das man zurzeit gar nicht an sie rankommt)mages generft werden :/


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Februar 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Euch heulsusen ist warscheinlich eins noch nicht klar geworden, der DK ist die ERSTE Heldenklasse in wow und hat somit auch das Recht mächtiger zu sein als die Anderen. Befasst euch mehr mit der WoW geschichte.
> 
> Und wenn ihr dann immernoch jammert versucht doch einfach mal selber nen Weg zu finden nen DK klein zu bekommen als gleich NERV! NERV! NERV! zu brüllen. Jede Klasse hat seine schwächen, man muss sie nur finden und ausnutzen.



ich finde nicht das die begründung "es ist eine heldenklasse" eine plausible begründung ist
das hat auch nix mit der geschichte zu tun
in warcraft war der dk auch keine über-klasse im gameplay
ich denke nich das blizz das beabsichtigt hat....und wenn sie jetz anfangen einige klassen bewusst stärker zu machen als andere ist wow tot denn dadurch würden sie das ganze gameplay zerschiessen....schon schlimm genug das es unbewusst passiert
es erscheint teilweise unglaublich das niemand diesen absolut OP retri pala bei blizz bemerkt
naja aber vllt muss man es ihnen auch ma gönnen nachdem sie in bc so unglaublich abgestunken haben
aber wenn ich dann ally bg teams seh wo 7 von 15 spielern palas sind frag ich mich willkürlich: "will jetz eig jeder ne noob klasse zocken?"


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (17. Februar 2009)

Tobbse schrieb:


> omg ich lach mich kaputt was für ein käse hier geschrieben wird:
> also was den ersten post angeht haben ja schon genug leute hier diese lächerliche lista auseinander genommen
> aber was liest man noch:
> (ich mach jetz keine zitate das würde zuviel zeit in anspruch nehmen^^, also fasse ich zusammen)
> ...




Lesen wär auch mal was. 

Es geht nicht darum, dass sie irgendjemandem das Equip wegwürfeln, sondern, dass sie einfach mal gern auf alles need machen.
Wenn ein DK als Tank mitgeht, soll er für Deffitems würfeln und wenn er als DD mitgeht, soll er eben für Offequip würfeln, wie es jeder Krieger auch machen würde. Aber sich nicht für beides... 

Aber nee, einfach mal überall wo es nur geht need, need, NEED schreien.

Aber joa, sag ja die meisten haben keinen Plan von der Kalsse.
Vorallem sieht man immer wieder DK's mit (Heal)-Palaequip, das sind meien absoluten Favoriten! xD


----------



## Xantres (17. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4

mehr muss man wohl nich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die meisten gründe vom TE sind lächerlich, weil sie auch andere klassen machen können, solo elite mobs legen z.b. auch pala's, hexer usw?

hmm selbstheilung? schön mal an schattenpriester gedacht? oder hexer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die machen auch schaden und heilen sich, und der hexer hat dazu auch n begleiter HILFE?!?!

frostmage kann gegner auch am boden festfrieren, dudu festwurzeln, wtf?

krieger könn auch auf dd und tank zeug würfeln, sowie dk's auch und palas haben eh eigene platte also wayne? 

mit nem hexer gehts schneller auf 80ig, sowie mit andren klassen wahrscheinleich auch, stell dir das mal vor? oO oder L2P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



welcher 80iger kann ony nich solo farmen? man brauch nur skill und gutes equip!

könnt noch weiter machen, muss aber auf mein dk loggn und zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightsaver (17. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finde es abartig, was da in azeroth rumrennt und sich Todesritter nennt.
In wenigen ausnahmen ( zu denen ich mich dazu zähle) stecken gute spieler dahinter - der großteil hat sich wohl nen char auf 55gelvelt (oder gekauft) nen dk erstellt und dann richtung 80 gelevelt - ohne jede raid/ini erfahrung.
so kommts mir manchmal vor.

es gibt einfach zu viele von uns...


----------



## sp4rkl3z (17. Februar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Also ich *lese grad nur*, dass DK's einfach schrecklich op sind und nichts weiter.
> (Bis zu deinem Post)



Bitte entschludigt mich mal kurz, aber:
Du bist wohl der grösste Depp hier im Forum! *"ICH LESE"*
Wenn du überall lesen würdest das Todesritter totaler Mist sind, würdest du auch hier rumrennen und sagen das alles DK's einfach keinen Schaden machen und als DD nichts taugen? Ich nehme es mal schwer an!
_"Alle sagen die und die Klasse ist OP! Ich glaub ich sag das einfach auch mal, egal ob ich etwas konstruktives zum Thema beizutragen habe!"_
Tut mir echt Leid, aber da bekomm ich echt fast einen Kotzreiz! Einfach mal was schreiben ohne wirklich Ahnung zu haben!
Aber pusht ja den Postcounter, nur das scheint einigen hier wichtig zu sein.

BTT:
Früher waren's die Schurken, vor Patch 3.0 die Paladine und heute sind es die Todesritter.
Es wird immer Klassen geben die mit schlechterem Equip mehr Schaden als andere machen! Dafür können die Spieler selber nichts. Aber gegen genau diese schimpft ihr, obwohl diese (nochmals) am wenigsten dafür können.
Wenn einer seine Klasse spielen kann, weiss er halt auch wie er Schaden machen kann.
Ich seh immer wieder genug Spieler von diversen Klassen die einfach "IMBA"-Schaden machen. 
_Wieso? Ganz einfach: Weil sie es können!_
Genau so ist es mit dem DK, auch wenn es ein wenig einfacher ist, einen gewissen Grundschaden zustande zu bringen.
Ich hab in 10er Archa schon mehrmals DK's gesehen die knapp an die 2k kommen, was nicht gut ist!
Andere Klassen können auch Dinge, die ich als Stark empfinde, trotzdem schätze ich diese talente da sie im PvE einfach gut sind.
Der Jäger kann ein gewisses Mass an Aggro an den Tank weiter leiten.
Der Magier kann sich (fast) jederzeit irgendwohin porten.
Paladine können sich komplett dem Schaden entziehen.
Schurken können sich Unsichtbar machen.
usw. usw.
Höhrt doch einfach mal auf zu jammern und geniest das Spiel. Da werd ich jetzt auch wieder hin gehen, den die, die keinen Spass daran haben und lieber weinen tummeln sich ja hier und lassen uns in Ruhe den Spass daran haben.


----------



## Z3rg1 (17. Februar 2009)

DK sind nicht IMBA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab ein 80er DK aber ehrlich gesagt den hab ich nicht mehr gespielt Ich hasse DK die habe einfach alles aber gegen mein Pala sind die DK ziemlich low ich kenne DK taktiken habe null Porbleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HF die Leute denken DK sind IMBA.


Ja es Stimmt es sind sehr viele die DK spielen weil die Leute denken oha die DK können ja alles stimmt nicht...


MFG


P.S. DK müssen Abgeschafft werden Blizzard hat irgendwie Falsch gemacht ka warum


----------



## Seeotter (17. Februar 2009)

/close


----------



## rofldiepofl (17. Februar 2009)

das schlimme is blizz wollte damit den tankmangel bekämpfen und 90% der dks sind auf dmg geskillt, warum tragt ihr platte wenn ihr nich tankt? -.-


@ Lightsaver Du hast recht, kommt mir auch so vor. Heute level ich mal wieder meinen Palatwink, geh Blutkessel mit 4 Dks und am Endboss sagt auf einmal einer: Hey schaut mal runter der sieht aus wie ein Boss. Ich: Ja des is Maggi. Der DK: Solln wir den mal probieren?

Ich mein ich hab nix gegen Newbies aber dass man sowas nicht weiß...

Naja flamed mich zu mir wayne...


N8


----------



## Næxt (17. Februar 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Dank dir, du hast grade einen der VIELEN DK-Flame-Threads erstellt. Kriegste n Achievement für...
> 
> Wie wärs mit: Sich damit abfinden, ODER BLizzard im Offiziellen Forum flamen, ODER einfach mal die Fresse halten?



Sagte der Todesritter.........


----------



## Warp16 (17. Februar 2009)

omg ich spiele seid es ihn gibt meinen dk als main und ich beschäftige mich auch mit meiner klasse.
zudem spiele ich einen tank dk und finde ihn zumindest im tank bereich überhaupt nicht op sondern zzt gut balanced.
Und ich hasse es wenn man alle dks in einen topf wirft un als noobs abstempelt das is genauso wie die leute die sagen tank dk muss 2 einhänder nehmen oder unholy is crap zum taken (beides falsch) usw usw.....


----------



## Thycore (17. Februar 2009)

rofldiepofl schrieb:


> das schlimme is blizz wollte damit den tankmangel bekämpfen und 90% der dks sind auf dmg geskillt, warum tragt ihr platte wenn ihr nich tankt? -.-



 Warum Tragen Priester Stoff wenn sie nicht heilen?
Warum tragen Krieger Platte wenn sie nicht tanken und Schaden machen wollen?
Warum gibt es 1k Threads zu solchen mimimimimi Topics die alle die selbe Aussage haben: "Dk's sind voll doof!" und warum schreibt keiner das mal bei Blizz ins Forum, wo es 2k Freds dazu gibt und wo man nur einer unter vielen ist? 
Wenn der nächste Dk-Nerf/ Andere Klassen-Buff kommt, werden die ersten leute wieder sagen: Schurken(/irgendeine Rnd-Klasse) Sind voll doof die machen vie mehr Schaden als ich )-:
Wenn Euer Char dann endlich wieder am meisten Schaden machen sollte und daraufhin dann andere Klassen kommen und sagen, wie superhammer eure Klasse ist, ist dann alles ok? Nein. Dann kommen wieder "Klasse xyz ist viel zu gut-Freds" genau wie dieser hier und die wirklich guten Kommentare wie der von sp4rkl3z (im Ansatz) werden wieder einfach übergangen. Es bringt aus meiner(!) Sicht nicht viel, wenn man sich bei anderen (nur) Buffed-Usern "ausheult", da man das lieber an anderer Stelle sagen sollte. ich schließe das hier mit den Worten von sp4rkl3z ab:


sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Höhrt doch einfach mal auf zu jammern und geniest das Spiel. Da werd ich jetzt auch wieder hin gehen, den die, die keinen Spass daran haben und lieber weinen tummeln sich ja hier und lassen uns in Ruhe den Spass daran haben.


----------



## Yêjar (17. Februar 2009)

Naja rennen schon viele rum mit nen imba roxer dk>
Aber 99%können ihn nicht spielen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BalianTorres (17. Februar 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Ein gescheit gespielter Dk kann durchaus ne Bereicherung für ne Gruppe/Raid sein.



Ein gescheit gespielter DK *ist* eine Bereicherung für jede Gruppe/Raid.


----------



## Larmina (18. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> ICh hasse die dks schon seit ihrem erscheinungsdatum.


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (18. Februar 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Dank dir, du hast grade einen der VIELEN DK-Flame-Threads erstellt. Kriegste n Achievement für...
> 
> Wie wärs mit: Sich damit abfinden, ODER BLizzard im Offiziellen Forum flamen, ODER einfach mal die Fresse halten?



qft!


Meine Güte. Kuk dir an wieviele Schurken es zu BC Zeiten gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BalianTorres (18. Februar 2009)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Bitte entschludigt mich mal kurz, aber:
> Du bist wohl der grösste Depp hier im Forum! *"ICH LESE"*
> Wenn du überall lesen würdest das Todesritter totaler Mist sind, würdest du auch hier rumrennen und sagen das alles DK's einfach keinen Schaden machen und als DD nichts taugen? Ich nehme es mal schwer an!
> _"Alle sagen die und die Klasse ist OP! Ich glaub ich sag das einfach auch mal, egal ob ich etwas konstruktives zum Thema beizutragen habe!"_
> ...



BTW:

Bitte noch mal an alle die anscheinend so viel Grips in der Birne haben wie ne Wartburg PS unter der Haube: 

Lest euch diesen Beitrag nochmal vom ersten bis zum letzten Satz durch! Warum? Weil dies einer der wenigen Beiträge zum Thema DK ist, der nicht von ahnungslosen Hirnakrobaten geschrieben wurde, sondern von einem Spieler der mit seinem Post zu 100% richtig liegt! So schauts aus und nicht anders liebe Leute! Deshalb möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle ganz herzlich bei sp4rkl3z bedanken, der mir aus tiefster Seele spricht, und wohl leider einer der wenigen User hier ist, der weiß wie die Pferdchen laufen!


----------



## Acuria (18. Februar 2009)

Der is Stärker und kann mehr?

Verdammt was soll das Blizzard ich dachte wir bekommen eine Heldenklasse die nichts kann?!



*ironie off*


----------



## Freelancer (18. Februar 2009)

Mark schrieb:


> Außerdem - zumindest auf meinem Sever (shattrath) gibt es eine riesige Masse an Leuten die ihren DK nicht spielen können.




Da gibt es auch massen an Leute die die anderen Klassen nicht spielen können ^^

Dk zum farmen ganz nett aber ich bleib mal bei meinem Alli schami ^^ 

Allerdings ist er von den Klassen die ich bis jetzt gelevelt habe die schnellste gewesen und ich hab jetzt Schami (main) Todesritter (neu) Hexe (alter main) Druide (sollte mal für pvp sein )


Zu Bc zeiten hatten alle ein schami (alli) oder Pala(horde) also nix neues mit der schwemme an neuen Leuten die eine neue Klasse spielen


----------



## _Yo_ (18. Februar 2009)

Lol ihr findet DKs imba?^^
Spielt mal nen Arcan mage^^(und zwar richtig) 
Also ich bin noch am leveln und bin meistens gute 200dps(was auf meinem level ca 1/3tel des Schadens sind) über irgendwelchen Dks..und im PVP haben dies meistens auch nicht drauf (:

Ich hab für mich gemerkt das ich keinen DK spielen möchte und natürlich gibt es momentan zuviele Dks^^aber das legt sich schon und nur weil mit die Klasse nicht zusagt heißt das ja nicht das sie Scheiße ist (:


Edit: und es gibt immer Leute die sagen das jemand Imba ist..ob es heute der Hunter war der meinte das er ja viel mehr dmg machen würde wenn sein Pet gleich mit in den Dmg Meter reingerechnet wird (was es wird xD), aber wenn man ihm nett zu verstehen gibt das er mehr dmg machen würde wenn er nicht in jedem Skilltree ein paar Punkte reinstecken würde sondern sich auf einen erstmal konzentriert und ihm nen Stab mit Spellpower nichts bringt ist ihm das egal..Ich meine es ist ein Spiel und man kann halt nur gewinnen wenn man sich ein bisschen an die Regeln hält (: Ich skille auch nichts aus irgendwelchen Foren nach, aber man sollte sich schon informieren was sein Hauptattribut ist (:


----------



## NoGravitá (18. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß schon wieso ich keinen DK spiele,
da zocke ich lieber meine Tank (Paladine) ...gibt es kaum noch welche von 
und da weiß ich was ich davon habe,kann ja nicht jeder mitm Paladin umgehen aber jeder mitm DK rum zocken (LANGWEILIG) weil ihn JEDER hat.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. Februar 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> i
> es erscheint teilweise unglaublich das niemand diesen absolut OP retri pala bei blizz bemerkt
> 
> aber wenn ich dann ally bg teams seh wo 7 von 15 spielern palas sind frag ich mich willkürlich: "will jetz eig jeder ne noob klasse zocken?"



hehe .. genauso sieht es aus - allerdings: Mit meinem DK sehe ich gegen einen Paladin immerhin im 1vs1 gut Land .. wenn ich da an meinen Hexenmeister denke ... der kippte nur beim Anblick eines Paladins um ... oder wenn ich mir die Dudus anschaue mit ihrer unverschähmten Selbstheilung ...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. Februar 2009)

NoGravitá schrieb:


> da zocke ich lieber meine Tank (Paladine) ...gibt es kaum noch welche von
> und da weiß ich was ich davon habe,kann ja nicht jeder mitm Paladin umgehen aber jeder mitm DK rum zocken (LANGWEILIG) weil ihn JEDER hat.



Gibt es nicht mehr viele von ? Soso ... jeder 2. spielt mittlerweile einen Paladin .. bei uns zumindest ... klar, wenn ich 3 Gegner fast gleichzeitig umhauen kann ... is schon geil ne ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wabbo (18. Februar 2009)

Ich habe eigentlich nichts gegen DKs wir haben viele DK Twinks in der Gilde, wovon eigentlich nur 3 regelmäßig online sind. 
Ein dk tank und die anderen 2 sind dds. 
Und bei inis oder raids sind die öfters dabei, und in der Gilde ist im vorraus schon klar, wer auf was need hat und wer nicht. 

Mir ist es auch egal das man beim questen ständig einem DK begegnet. 

Was mich nur stört sind die "ich hab den größten dmg" dks. 

Soll sich jetzt niemand angegriffen fühlen, ich will nicht jeden dk als "ich hab den größten dmg" dk abstempeln.

Ich war letztens mit meinem hexer in einer grp für den nexus. der dk hat vor der ini irgendeinen mob gelegt und hat in den grp chat geschrieben "yeah 5k dmg". 
Und das ging bei jedem Mob so weiter. 

Als wir dann in der ini waren hatte einer aus der grp recount an und hat den ab und zu gepostet. 

(Mir ist es egal wie viel dmg ich beim trash mache oder beim boss selber, solange er down geht und alle glücklich sind^^.)

Naja auf jedenfall wurde der recount gepostet und ich war auf 2. oder 3. stelle, ist ja egal der dk war auf jeden fall hinter bzw. unter mir im ranking. 
und dann ging es los, der dk hat sich auf die übelste weise aufgeregt wieso ein "kacknoob hexer" mehr dmg hat als er. und das kann ja nicht wahr sein. obwohl er paar lvl mehr hat als ich
und das geflame ging los. 
mir wars egal, soll er sich doch aufregen, ist doch NUR ein spiel.
Aber das schlimmste an dem dk war, nachdem er dann gesehen hatte das er nicht erster ist im recount ist er vorgerannt und hat jeden mob gepullt wo er gesehen hat. 

die komplette grp hatte dann keine lust mehr auf die ini weil der dk wirklich alles versaut hat. 

als fazit^^: es gibt gute und schlechte dks (wie jede andere klasse), aber bei den dks gibt es zum teil wirkliche idioten die meinen sie wären sowieso die besten. und meiner meinung nach versauen genau solche dk spieler, wie der welcher in meiner grp war den ruf von dks. 

Aber naja mal abwarten was in zukunft noch passiert und ich bleib bei meinem Hexer^^. 


*Dieser Post basiert auf wahren ereignissen und auf der eigenen meinung des verfassers*

mfg


----------



## Karhedron (18. Februar 2009)

Ich finds echt lächerlich das die DK´s so in den Schmutz gezogen werden......
Jaaaa.....ich spiele auch einen DK....und dann auch noch als Main...ich Lümmel

Was das wegwürfeln angeht.....lächerlich....wie es vorher schon bemerkt wurde können auch Krieger alle Plattenrüssis außer Palazeug gebrauchen....
Abgesehen davon das es auch genug Hunter und Vertreter anderer Klassen gibt die anscheinend alles gebrauchen können.....selbst Schuld wenn ihr solche Leute mitnehmt

Was das overpowered angeht......natürlich ist der DK deutlich stärker als andere Klassen.....er ist ja auch die erste Heldenklasse......oder könntet ihr euch einen Thrall oder eine Jaina Proudmore vorstellen die genauso "schwach" sind wie jede andere Klasse?
Abgesehen hat das auch seine Vorteile......bei mir zum Beispiel ist es der das ich im DK eine Klasse gefunden habe die sich prima solo spielen lässt.......
Bevor jetzt alle DK Hasser losbrüllen das WoW kein Solospiel ist......das weiß ich selber.....aber ich bin Vater eines kleinen unheimlich süßen Jungen der mir mehr bedeutet als alles andere auf der Welt....
Außerdem bin ich berufstätig und deshalb habe ich nur seltern die Gelegenheit auf Raids zu gehen oder passende Gruppen zu finden.....da kommt mir das "overpowered" sehr gelegen.
Abgesehen davon.....wenn statt euch ständig DK´s als Tank oder DD usw. mitgenommen werden.....vielleicht solltet ihr die Schuld da weniger bei den DK´s suchen und mehr bei euch.

Ich selber bin sicher kein besonders guter Spieler, weshalb ich mich da nicht mitrechne....aber was ich so auf Innis und Raids mitbekomme kann kein DK bei einem gut gespieltem Krieger als Tank mithalten......genausowenig wie ein DK als DD bei einem Hunter oder Mage mithalten kann weil ihm einfach die Fähigkeiten fehlen.
....oder habt ihr schonmal einen DK als DD gesehen wenn ein Distance DD nötig war?

Um das ganze nochmal zusammenzufassen.....
Sicher sind DK´s sehr stark.....aber sie werden niemals eine wirkliche Bedrohung für andere Klassen sein.....also keine Bange ihr DK Gegner.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## craik61 (18. Februar 2009)

ich  verstehe  die  ganze    aufregung  nicht  !  entweder   mann spielt   aus  freude   und   nicht  aus  frust  !

es   gab   viele gute   und   schlechte   komentare    die  ich  hier  gelesen  habe      habe    krieger  den  ich  nur   als  tank  spiele    mit  lvl  80 desweieteren  habe ich  eine     80ziger hexe   die  ich  als  fernn dd  einsetze    und  natürlich  ein  dk  !

aber  das  heißt  doch  nicht  das  der  dk   über   prob    er  ist  ein  toller  char    der  sich  gut  spielen  läßt    und  was  heist  würfel      waren  schon  genug  kommentare  dazu   mann  sollte  sich   vorher  absprechen  wer  was  braucht  so  halten  wir  es   und  wenn wir  dann 5 mal  rein gehn    also  liegt  es  an  euch  und   nicht  an  dk .

  und  wie  die  vorgänger  schön  sagten  er  ist  eine  bereicherung    für  eine  gruppe  spiele  meine    chars   nach  wievor  alle  gerne   !!!!!!!!

und  nun  regt  euch  ruhig  weiter  auf  

wünsche  euch  viel  spass    beim  game    denn so  sollte  es  sein


----------



## sp4rkl3z (18. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> relativ simpel zu spielen...
> Und in nicht allzu ferner Zeit werden wir vieeeele Bubi-Tränchen fließen sehn, wenn er dann auf "Normal-Standart" gepached wird...



Relativ simpel zu spielen ist ein zweischenidiges Schwert.
Der DK ist einfach zu spielen? Aber frag mal die "besseren" DK's was sie davon halten!
Meine Antwort dazu:
Der DK ist einfach zu spielen, aber nicht einfach zu meistern!

BTT:
Wie alle anderen Klassen haben auch wir mit einigen Hürden zu kämpfen. Viele sehen die Hürden halt nicht und sind stolz auf ihre 2k DPS und meinen wie toll sie doch sind.
Wie schon in meinem vorherigen Post, ein DK-DD mit 2k DPS und Epic-Equip ist kein guter DK! Der macht einfach zu wenig Schaden. Die guten DK's sind die, die in Naxx 10er mindestens 3k machen. Konstant.

Und ja, muss ich ehrlich zugeben, unter uns tummeln sich viele Nasen! Genau wie bei anderen Klassen auch. Viele von euch verallgemeinern einfach zu sehr. Einmal etwas schlechtes erlebt, noch ein wenig Beeinflussig aus dem Forum und schon wird auf alle Todesritter mit "kkthxbye" reagiert. 
Und zu dem Punkt das viele daran scheitern wenn mal ein Nerf kommt. Ich hoffe so sehr auf den Moment! Dann werden wenigstens die guten DK's akzeptiert, denn diese werden auch nach einem Nerf immernoch gut sein und hohe Schadenszahlen auf ihrem Bildschirm sehen.
Genau das ist ja vielen anderen Klassen schon passiert und da haben sich dann die guten Spieler, die sich mit ihrer Klasse beschäftigt haben herauskristalisiert, weil sie halt immernoch genau so gut waren wie vor dem Nerf.
Jammert weiter, Blizzard's Antwort kann ich euch auch jetzt schon sagen was die Überarbeitung des DK's betrifft und wann was passiert:


> When it's done


Der Nerf wird kommen, da bin ich realistisch, nur verunglimpft nicht eine Klasse und die Spieler, wenn einfach ein einzelner Spieler hinter dem schlechten Char der eigentliche Depp ist und einfach keine Ahnung vom Spiel und seiner Klasse hat.


----------



## Lurka (18. Februar 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Es kommt halt wie immer auf den Spieler hinter der Figur an.



Genauso ist es, und es wird auch mal Zeit das die Leute das verstehen. Gut, zugeben muss ich das man wirklich überall DKs trifft wohin man blickt, daher fallen sie momentan auch so derb negativ auf...Ich hab mittlerweile schon von so vielen DKs gehört die vorher noch nie eine Klasse über 55 gespielt haben, einfach irgendwo gehört/gelesen "oh voll gail alda, mussde habn", schnell eine Klasse auf 55 gezogen und DK erstellt.  Wen wunderts da das sie da so negativ auffallen? Ich spiele einen DK Tank aus Leidenschaft und das lass ich mir auch net von solchen Flame Threats kaputtmachen, gehe allerdings auch nie wieder mit einem Random DK in eine Ini  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..Die Erfahrung musst ich schon machen. Als fast nur Dudus in der Arena rumrannten wurden die Dudus geflamt, dasselbe mit den Palas etc...Aber lassen wir das, ich könnt´s einer Parkuhr erzählen.

Und kommt bloss net wieder mit dem "Klasse X ist die beste Tankklasse....weil ICH Klasse X spiele". Bester Tankchar. bleibt immernoch der, der von ´nem gutem Spieler gespielt wird, der ´nen guten Healer im Kreuz hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## craik61 (18. Februar 2009)

genau  so  sehe  ich  das  auch  der tank  ist  nichts  ohne   ein  guten  heal  !!!


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (18. Februar 2009)

wenn der dk so overpowered wär, würde er viel öfter mitgenommen werden in raids etc, was aber nicht der fall ist. im endgame ist der dk eine durchschnittsklasse wie jede andere, sei es als tank oder als dd. er macht z.b. zwar viel dmg, aber nen fury kann das genauso gut. zum leveln ist er genial, schwere elitebosse kriegt auch ein dk nicht alleine platt, also ist er zwar in dieser hinsicht ziemlich stark, aber meiner meinung nach noch lange nicht overpowered. 
klar spielen viele leute einen, es ist nun mal eine neue und sehr interessante klasse, aber auch das wird sich legen, wenn sich der "hype" erstmal gelegt hat. 
genauso ist das geweine, dass hinter den dks oft nur gimps stecken, auch nur blödsinn, weil es auch genauso viele leute mit skill gibt.

das mit der überzahl an dks wird sich früher oder später von alleine regeln und so wie ich das in unsren raids sehe (über pvp kann ich leider nichts sagen) sind wenn überhaupt nur geringe nerfs nötig, da er weiß gott nicht die "überklasse" ist, zu der ihn viele machen


----------



## elenial (18. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Es gibt eine leichte Lösung für das Rüstungsproblem, man müsste blizzard lediglich bittem für diese eine eigene Rüstungsart zu erstellen, zb Frosteisen.
Das die Dks bei Level 55 starten fimde ich sehr schlecht, entweder starten alle ab 55 oder keine klasse. und nachdem es scheisse ist wenn alle ab 55 starten können weil keiner dann richtig spielen kann, ist es besser wenn dks auch bei 1 anfangen.

Das die Dks viel zu stark sind ist eine Tatsache die niemand wegreden kann, im bg gegen magieklassen mit der richtigen skillung sind sie schier unsterblich.
Natürlich spielen nicht alle Pvp. Im Raid selber Sind Dks nichts besonderes bis jetzt, es sei denn für bestimmte Magiebosse die noch kommen als Tank.
Der Self Heal ist viel zu stark.

Und wenn sich einer der Dks hier aufregt dann nur weil was wahres dran ist, ansonsten könnte es ihm ja egal sein^^.
Es sei denn die meisten dks haben minderwertigkeitskomplexe.


----------



## koxy (18. Februar 2009)

Rhundos schrieb:


> Dk's sind wirklich damned overpowered!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




90% der DK´s im PvP sind absolute Vollidioten, gut spielen können die meisten kaum, wirklich Overpowered ist das selten.
Wie oft hatte ich schon 1:1 Situationen im BG, in denen ich mit vollem Leben auf den Gegner geknüppelt hab.
Nicht selten kommt dann einer dieser Trottel angerannt und zieht sich den Armen bei 30% HP zu sich.
Deathgrip wird meist sofort und völlig sinnlos "sobald CD Ready" gezündet.
Da freu ich mich, dass ich meist selbst in den meisten Fällen irgendwo in die Pampa gezogen werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devil4u (18. Februar 2009)

ihr seit alle so witzig *grinsel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal ganz im klartext : 

1. Dk ist nicht OP, er ist mit lvl 58 nach seinen Quests OP weil er für seinen Start in der Scherbenwelt schon extrem gutes Equip durch die Quests hat.
2. Heldenklassen sind nicht stärker wie andere, sie haben nur einen Geschichtlich speziellen Hintergrund.
3. Dks richtig spielen ist auch keine Kinderspiel. Die meisten können es nicht weil sie das Prinzip nicht wirklich verstehen. Aber gegen einen gut gespielten DK kann man nichts aussetzen.
4. Ihr solltet vieleicht einen DK mal anspielen damit ihr wisst was er kann und wo seine Schwächen sind: falls ihr es wissen wollt, gegen CC Effekte ist er ziemlich Schwach ausgerüstet, man kann ihn also wie viele sagen als Hexi gut im Fear halten, kann ihn gut im Stun halten als Schurke... Vieleicht solltet ihr erst mehr über eure Gegner lernen bevor ihr sagt sie seien OP. 

Ich kann es auch nicht mehr hören wie der DK durch den Dreck geschleift werden. Ich benutze meinen DK als Farmchar und das ist klasse. Würde ihn jedoch nicht als Main spielen, dafür hab ich zu viel mit dem Main schon erlebt.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (18. Februar 2009)

DK´s mögen auf dem Weg zu lvl.80 recht stark wirken und ist auch simpel zu spielen.
Aber mit 80 im Raid ist er als Tank alles andere als Overpowered und leicht ist es auch nicht. Als DD ist es dafür an und für sich einfacher guten Dmg zu fahren als bei einigen anderen DD Klassen und trotzdem gibt es genug die´s nicht können.
Aber über ist er keiner Klasse. Und sich darüber zu beschweren das es nun eine Dritte Klasse gibt die auf Platte Würfelt grenzt an unverschämter Verwöhntheit wie mir sicher viele Stoffies zustimmen werden. Zum PvP kann ich da wenig sagen da ich selber kein PvP betreibe, aber soweit ich weis sind DK´s auf BG´s im Vergleich zu den bösen bösen Retripalas eher ein geringes Ärgernis und von besonders erfolgreichen Arena teams mit DK´s hab ich auch noch nix gehört.

Das es so viele gibt ist doch ganz logisch! Neue Klasse, muss sich nicht durch ganz Azeroth questen und hat schon ne gute Grundausstattung. Also der perfekte Twink oder Char wenn man auf nem anderem Server schnell Anschluss an etwaigen Freunden finden möchte.


----------



## bluuuub (18. Februar 2009)

ich höre hier nur mimimimimi los holt euch nen lolly und lasst euch ne warme schokolade von mami machen omg ey


----------



## spacekeks007 (18. Februar 2009)

Ich habe gestern meinen vergelterpala mal wieder angezockt auf lvl 70 und der kloppt da schon heftigen schaden raus den er vor dem addon noch nicht gemacht hat mit 3.1 wird exorzismus endlich gewandelt das es alles trifft und untote kritisch da jammert niemand das er zuviel schaden macht wo sind die leute die damals dumm gelacht haben palas machen keinen schaden ? wenn es zuviele magier oder druiden oder etc geben würde würe hier auch jemder am jammern 

todesritter sind nur so gut wie der kasper der vor der mattscheibe hockt spielt er scheisse dann is der todesritter auch nen dreck wert 

hört auf zu jammern spielt eure chars richtig dann sind sie auch "overpowerd" is ja grausig das gejammer wenn sie euch euer zeugs wegwürfeln als tank merkt euch den namen und nehmt sie nicht mehr mit oder legt nen plündermeister fest wenn die leute suspekt sind

und hört auf zu jammern is ja grausam... mi mi mi


----------



## Kaldy (18. Februar 2009)

Nun ich auch noch: Ein Frund von mir hat einen DK angefangen und spielt ihn begeistert heute noch als Hauptchar. Hat sogar seine eigene Talentverteilung entickelt und fährt damit besser, als so manch anderer DK. Er meinte aber auch, zumindest bis in die 70er Level hinein, ist er auf jeden Fall im Duchschnitt stärker als die meisten anderen Klassen.

Aber dann relativiert sich das Ganze bald !

Ich habe mit meinem 70er Nahkampfschamanen mal hintereinander 7 Duelle mit einem gleichstufigen DK gemacht. 4:3 verloren. (wenn auch knapp und wenn ich meine Tasten besser in der Hektik getroffen hätte, wer weiß...^^) 

Und mit meinem Hauptchar, einem 80er Jäger, zusammen mit meinem DK-Kumpel in der Arena: Haben wir 3 x hintereinander gegen ein DK-Duo, also in der 2v2 Arena, gespielt und alle 3 Spiele gewonnen....! Und zwar sicher gewonnen...! 

Da war nicht mehr viel zu sehen von der "Heldenklasse"...

Jeder sollte aber spielen, was ihm Spass macht und was er auch beherrscht....

cu


----------



## Bloofy (18. Februar 2009)

DK ist schmantig ~_~
Für ihn braucht man echt 0 Skill. Einfach rauf da-.-
Ich werde keinen DK spielen (:
Ich bleib beim Dudu Leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (18. Februar 2009)

Lol alles was im Eingangstread beschrieben wird kann ein Pala genauso wenn ein Klasse z.Z. Op ist ist es der Pala mit Dual Spec dann erst recht.

Wer selber einen DK spielt weiss genau wo seine schwächen sind und wie einfach er im PvP zu besiegen ist (im Grunde darf man sich nur mit ihm nicht auf einen längeren Nahkampf einlassen (das bestimmte Klassen mit anderen Probleme haben ist auch nicht neu).

Viel Leute spiel einfach auch den DK weil sie keine Lust mehr auf ihren alten Char haben z.B. mittlerweile so sinnlos geworden Klassen wie der Schurke der eh kaum mit in Ins genommen wird.

Das ein Dk enfach zu spielen ist stimmt auch nich beim DK eine gute Rotation hinzubekommen ist eher schwierig da die teilweise auch noch von Zufällen abhängt.


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (18. Februar 2009)

Gibt ne einfache Lösung: Die DK´s die man kennt und die ihre Klasse beherrschen mitnehmen, alle anderen ausgrenzen. Ja, Pauschalaburteilung, aber wirksam. Ging bei den Huntern damals ja auch als jeder 2te Char Hunter war. Wenn man keine Inis sieht und einem ausser ein wenig PvP nichts bleibt verliert fast jeder die Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gromtor (18. Februar 2009)

Virusmaster schrieb:


> Also ich bin selbst Todesritter (weil er einfach zu mir passt) und sehe in Dalaran, Og, usw. quasi tausende. Meine Aussage ist wiefolgt: NERFT UNS!
> Ich hasse es Vertreter einer Klasse zu oft anzutrefen und meiner Meinung nach wurde der DK auch viel zu imba, overpowered, usw.
> Z.B. :
> Er kann gegner zu sich ziehn
> ...



Du hast recht. Aber ganz ehrlich die die jetzt alle einen Todesritter spielen waren wahrscheinlich mal Jäger seit dem nerv macht er ja keinen dmg mehr und es geht ihnen einfach dadrum so schnell und so viel dmg wie möglich fahren ohne eine klasse kennenzulernen sie eine weile zu spielen und hinter die Spielmechanik der Klasse zu blicken

Noch dazu möchte ich sagen das ich Todesritter tank bin als mit Dk DD hab ich nichts am hut

MFG Evîl DK vom Server Ambossar EU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syned (18. Februar 2009)

DK Tanks sind der letzte Müll, nur ein billiger Tank ersatz.
Wenn ich nen DK Tank heilen muss dann verlasse ich entweder die gruppe oder es wird ein richtiger Tank gesucht.
Die fressen so einen Schaden damit fast jeder Heiler ins schwitzen kommt.


----------



## Lari (18. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Natürlich gibts viele Ausnahmen, aber prozentual gilt einfach folgendes:
> 
> Neuling/Casual will aber bald 80 sein, will wenig leveln (und lernen) und spielt sowieso schlechter als ein "alter Hase" der viel mehr Erfahrung in WoW hat. Welche Klasse nimmt er dann wohl?
> 
> Also gibts derzeit einfach ne Schwemme von schlechten DK´s, ist doch wirklich simpel zu verstehen.


Ach Cyl, du und dein Casual-Gebashe...
Schonmal dran gedacht, dass man einen Level 55 Charakter braucht, um einen Level 55 DeathKnight zu erstellen? Also hat das nichts mit schneller leveln zu tun.



> DK Tanks sind der letzte Müll, nur ein billiger Tank ersatz.
> Wenn ich nen DK Tank heilen muss dann verlasse ich entweder die gruppe oder es wird ein richtiger Tank gesucht.
> Die fressen so einen Schaden damit fast jeder Heiler ins schwitzen kommt.


Dann lern richtig heilen oder such dir einen gescheiten DK. MainTank in Heros oder SecondTank in Naxx geht super mit einem DK, und das sage ich als Heiler...


----------



## DarkØm3n (18. Februar 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> Wenn man nach deinem Namen und der "93" ausgehen kann - so wird auch dieser DK ein recht "professioneller" Ex-Anhänger vom guten alten Arthas sein - Weiter so Junge - Papa ist stolz auf dich !


Alles klar, nur weil er 15-16 Jahre alt ist, ist er ein noob, verstehe.
Ich selber bin 16 Jahre alt, spiele einen DK-Tank, und die Leute streiten sich schon fast um mich, mit ihnen mitzugehen, ''weil ich so gut bin''. (Sorry für's protzen aber zur Veranschaulichung)
Bin ich jetzt auch ein Noob, weil ich einen Dk spiele und nicht über 30 Jahren bin? Dein Niveau behakt sich mit einer Cornflakespackung... 

Und @Syned
Dann hattest du bisher nur Tanks, die keine Ahnung von einer richtigen Skillung oder einfach nur grottenschlecht ausgerüstet waren. DK-Tanks können beim Gruppentanken richtig gut mit Paladinen mithalten, zwar nicht wie ein Bärli so sicher Aggro aufbauen aber durchaus gut + schnell.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (18. Februar 2009)

omg wer sich über nen Dk aufregt hat echt keine ahnung meiner meinung nach, oder spielt selber keinen dk... Jeder der seine Klasse spielen kann hat auch eine Chance einen Dk zu besiegen ! Oder von wegen Dks rollen nem Deftank die sachen weg Oo Hallo auf welchem Server spielst Du und mit welchen Leuten gehst du Innis oder Raiden ? Das hat nix mit der Klasse Dk zu tun wenn dir einer was wegrollt ! Oder jeder Depp kann einen Dk spielen.. Hirn verbrannt ? Ich habe da schon so einiges gesehen wo ich mir die Hände übern Kopf gehalten habe ^^ Naja Flame flame flame wie war es denn als der Schamane für Die Allianz süielbar wurde oder der Paladin für die Horde war auch ein riesen geheule .. also in diesem sinne Ruhe oder zockt was anderes...


----------



## Syned (18. Februar 2009)

DarkØm3n schrieb:


> DK-Tanks können beim Gruppentanken richtig gut mit Paladinen mithalten, zwar nicht wie ein Bärli so sicher Aggro aufbauen aber durchaus gut + schnell.



und genau deshalb werde ich keine DKs in Heros heilen. Entweder muss ein richtiger Tank her oder ein neuer Heiler gesucht werden. Da es bei uns aufm Server eh Heilermangel und eine Tanküberflutung ist ist ja klar was die Gruppe dann macht.


----------



## Orgoron (18. Februar 2009)

roflmaniac schrieb:


> Naja ,grundlegend sind Todesritter eine Heldenklasse ,was heisst ,dass sie ungefähr 30 - 40 % stärker als jegliche andere Klasse ist - jedoch nicht unbesiegbar!
> Nehmen wir zum Beispiel einen Hexer: Wird er von einem Todesritter "rangezogen" nutzt er einfahc sein Portal ,das er vorher beschwört hat und feuert aus sicherer Entfernung Chaosblitze und sonstigen Kram auf den Todesritter ,bis dieses im Staub liegt.
> Oder wie ich als Heiler in PvP zu tun pflege: Fear ,HoT und auf Verstärkung warten mit 2-3 Spieler dürfte das schaffbar sein.
> 
> ...




Überlegt ihr eigentlich manchmal was ihr so von euch gebt ?


----------



## Mc Charly (18. Februar 2009)

Virusmaster schrieb:


> Also ich bin selbst Todesritter (weil er einfach zu mir passt) und sehe in Dalaran, Og, usw. quasi tausende. Meine Aussage ist wiefolgt: NERFT UNS!
> Ich hasse es Vertreter einer Klasse zu oft anzutrefen und meiner Meinung nach wurde der DK auch viel zu imba, overpowered, usw.



Hmm, kann es sein das ein Dk vielleicht eine HELDENKLASSE ist?
Somit würde sich auch erklären warum er stärker als andere Klassen ist, oder?

Und da Du selbst einen spielst, was nimmst Du Dir dann heraus anderen das selbe zu verbieten?
Das ist eine Art Ignoranz die mich echt aufregt.

Oft wird gefragt warum es immer heißt das in WoW nur Kinder spielen - bei solchen Beiträgen stellt sich die Frage nun nicht mehr.

Sicher, ein DK ist anderen Klassen überlegen, ABER genau das ist es doch was man sich von einem Helden erwarte, dass er ein klein wenig besser ist als Andere.

Denkt mal darüber nach bevor ihr mich nun in der Luft zereisst, dann werdet ihr merken das ich damit gar nicht so unrecht habe.


----------



## Aku T. (18. Februar 2009)

Och nee, bitte nicht noch ein DK-Flame-Thread. 

DKs sind eine ganz normale Klasse wie jede andere auch mit Vor- und Nachteilen. 

Es spielen halt viele einen DK weil er neu ist... dass flaut mit der Zeit ab.


----------



## noobi83 (18. Februar 2009)

IQman schrieb:


> Meine meinung zum Thema (Bin auch DK aber ich kann ihn spielen im gegensatz zu ca 3/4 aller anderen DKs) dass DKs zwar bissel overpowerd sind aber im grunde genauso gut/schlecht sind wie andere klassen
> und wenn es so viele DKs gibt OHNE FESTEN STAMMRAID vergiss es nen platz zu finden meiner meinung sopllte es aber sowas wie nen DK eiognungstest gebenw eil wirklich viel GIMPs damit rumrennen und anderen ihr equip wegrollen und ernsthaft ich habe schon DKs mit zaubermacht gesehen O_o


weiss ja net was du geraucht hast aber ma gute 60% der wow ler als gimps zu bezeichnen is bissi hoch gegeriffen oder ? Abder DU bist ja der einzige mit skill der weiss wie man den spielen muss =P
naja ab und zu waehre ich einfach ma bissi vorsichtig hast du ne ahnung ob der dk verz skillt ? da habe ich mir auch mana auf die brust verz weil ich so geskillt habe ja und wenn das keine t7 brust is und er sie vor dem naechsten raid neu verz is es wayne 

so far 

mfg das noobi


----------



## Lari (18. Februar 2009)

Ihr könnt das mit der Heldenklasse doch nicht ernst meinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie verblendet kann man eigentlich sein?

Wenn der DK stärker sein soll, als die anderen Klassen, warum ist er nicht der beste DD'ler? Nicht der beste Tank?
Spielen die Leute, die meinen, dass ein DK stärker sein muss als andere Klassen, diesen nur, weil sie es mit "normalen" Klassen nicht hinbekommen?

Also ab und zu kann man hier echt nur den Kopf schütteln.



> Denkt mal darüber nach bevor ihr mich nun in der Luft zereisst, dann werdet ihr merken das ich damit gar nicht so unrecht habe.


Völlig unrecht. Blizzard würde einen Teufel tun und eine prinzipiell "stärkere" Klasse implementieren. Neue Klassen waren in MMORPGs schon immer etwas stärker zu Release. Aber das gibt sich mit der Zeit, und alle sind wieder auf dem gleichen Niveau, ob Heldenklasse, oder nicht...


----------



## Aku T. (18. Februar 2009)

Syned schrieb:


> und genau deshalb werde ich keine DKs in Heros heilen. Entweder muss ein richtiger Tank her oder ein neuer Heiler gesucht werden. Da es bei uns aufm Server eh Heilermangel und eine Tanküberflutung ist ist ja klar was die Gruppe dann macht.



Mein Gott bist du arrogant und engstirnig. Was können wir dafür, dass du mal Pech hattest mit nem DK-Tank? DKs sind absolut vollwertige Tanks, ich spiele selbst einen Unheilig-Tank und es gab bisher nur positives Feedback seitens der Heiler. Wenn du halt mal mit nem nicht-kritimmunen DK untwerwegs warst, heißt das nicht das alle schlecht sind, hätte auch ein Bär, Krieger oder Pala sein können.


----------



## spencer10 (18. Februar 2009)

Wurde ja schon vor Erscheinen von LichKIng zur genüge diskutiert und schon damals haben viele vorrausgesagt das es eine Überflutung der Scheiß DK geben wird.

Blizz hätte mal an dem alten Plan festhalten sollen, eine lange und schwere Questreihe einzuführen um den DK freizuschalten. So wie es jetzt ist hat das nichts mehr mit Heldenklasse zu tun.


----------



## Necro3 (18. Februar 2009)

Syned schrieb:


> DK Tanks sind der letzte Müll, nur ein billiger Tank ersatz.
> Wenn ich nen DK Tank heilen muss dann verlasse ich entweder die gruppe oder es wird ein richtiger Tank gesucht.
> Die fressen so einen Schaden damit fast jeder Heiler ins schwitzen kommt.






ICh weiss ja nicht mit was für nem DK-Tank du unterwegs warst.
Bin selber Dk-Tank(Frost) und meine Heiler freuen sich sogar mit mir in eine Ini zu gehen.
Aber gleich alle über einen Kamm zu scheren, war ja klar was anderes ausser rum zuheulen könnt ihr nicht.
Such dir demnächst mal nen anständigen DK-Tank da brauchste nicht viel Heilen.
Ok Schadensspitzen gibt es beim DK auch aber das lässt sich verkraften und wie mein vorposter schon meinte lern erst ma richtig zu Heilen dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hishabye (18. Februar 2009)

Der Thread bekommt von mir folgenden Erfolg:

DÜMMSTER THREAD EVER

und das sag ich mit einem Heiler-Druiden als Main


----------



## Sphinxlee (18. Februar 2009)

also ich finde den todesritter nicht schlecht aber ich hätte es besser gefunden wenn es mehrere neue klassen geben würde dann gäb es net soviele todesritter!


----------



## dergrossegonzo (18. Februar 2009)

Finde sie auch langsam nervig und ich hatte bisher nichts gegen eine spezielle Klasse (ausser Noobjägern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Seit einiger Zeit fallen sie auf durch rücksichtsloses Verhalten, Bedarf auf zu ziemlich jeden Müll und das sie alles
können - nur besser als die dafür gedachte Klasse.

Was auch ungünstig gewählt wurde ist die verteilung der T7/7,5 Tokens: ausgerechnet in einem Pool mit den anderen,
meist gespielten Klassen - tolle Idee Blizz. Da sind Spannungen ja vorprogramiert. 
Im 25er Raid sind da mal schnell locker 10-12 Spieler die das Token wollen. 

Ausserdem scheinen speziell Kleinkinder auf den IMBA-Todesritter zu stehen. _(auf jeden Fall kenne ich einige und bei anderen
die ich nicht kenne schließe ich auf ihr Verhalten das sie im Bereich 12-16 sind - die Leertaste ist bei denen bestimmt total
abgenutzt)_

Und ich stimme vielen zu. Wäre der Todesritter zu einer *echten* Heldenklasse geworden und z.B. mit Bedingungen wie
"werde Level 80 und mach dann eine ewig lange Questreihe" belastet worden, würden weniger meckern.

Aber nein, Blizzard machte eine "Drücke 3 Knöpfe für 2 Stunden und du bekommst einen komplett blau ausgestatteten Level 58
Char der immer mit bis zu 5 Mobs fertig wird und ablevelt wie Sau"

Heldenklasse ? Eher Noobklasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naira (18. Februar 2009)

Wenn er´s nit drauf hat auf jeden....  da macht das heilen echt keinen Spass.


----------



## Lord Gama (18. Februar 2009)

Mal ernsthaft... 

1. Das der DK für Tank und DD Equip würfelt kann genauso passieren wie dass nen Dudu für Heal/DD/Tank Zeug würfelt!

2. Imbaheal?? Ja ne is klar... jede Hybridklasse kann sich besser hochhealen.

3. Der DK ist immernoch ne HELDENklasse!

4. Stellt euch nicht so an... zwingt euch keiner einen mitzunehmen oder ihn zu spielen!


MfG 

Lord Gama (Mage/Warritank)


----------



## Hishabye (18. Februar 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Ist doch eine ganz logische Schlußfolgerung:
> Viele Neulinge und Gelegenheitsspieler fangen gerade das Spiel an, schließlich wird es auf sie ja auch derzeit gemünzt.
> 
> Natürlich gibts viele Ausnahmen, aber prozentual gilt einfach folgendes:
> ...



Nochmal für dich ganz persönlich, um einen DK freizuschalten mus man bereits einen LVL 55
Charakter gelevelt haben.

Und da is nix mit Acc erstellen, einloggen und sofort einen DK erstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So viel zum Thema ich bin Gott von WoW und weiss alles besser


----------



## scheiwalker (18. Februar 2009)

wenn dks op sind?
was sind dann palas oder mages?
oder hexer oder dudus...
oder schurken oder priester
oder krieger und schamis

man muss seine klasse spielen können

ich mach mit shadow dk down in 1vs1
und mitn schurken genauso-
nicht immer aber oft...

das es viel davon gibt is ja klar
blutelfen gabs ja auch viel als sie bc kamen...
das is nix als logisch


----------



## Samandiriel (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich spiele einen Todesritter als Hauptcharakter! Nicht jeder Todesritter spielt schlecht, ich kann euch nicht sagen wieviel Klassen ich schon gesehen habe die nicht Spielen könnne. Ich denke da an den 1k DPS Schurken und den möchtegern Krieger der lieber an sein eigenes Ziel schlägt als an sein makiertes...

Letztes Beispiel einen Hexer mit +Angriffskraft auf seinen Schwert (Dolch?)

Jeder der einen DK hat und unter 80ig ist sollte gar nicht auf die Idee kommen hier eine meinung über leichtigkeit des Todesritter abgeben, den er als Twink spielt.

Das es viele Todesritter geben wird das haben wir auch schon vorher gewusst, war bei den Schamanen nicht anders. 
Ein Todesritter ist bis 70ig schon Stark dannach fehlt die Kurve da er dannach sehr Ausrüstungsabhänig wird.

Ich kenne genug Klassen die auch viel Schaden machen und Regelmässig im Recount ganz oben liegen (Jäger, Schamane, Magier, Paladin)

Und zum Thema "Heranziehen" ja das können wir, Druiden können einen ganz ausser Kampf versetzen, Magier können Sheepen, Palas können Stunen, Schamanen können einen Verfroschen (geht das auch im PVP?), Hexenmeister können einen Fearn, Schurken stunnen,.. usw Merkt ihr was?

Jeder Klasse ist so gut wie man sie Spiel, wenn zb ein Magier bei Trashmobs lieber Singeltarget macht und ich Heulende Böje (AE) dann wird klar sein das ich spätestens nach der 4 Trashgrp 10 Plätze ober ihn bin! Um beim Thema Magier zu bleiben, ein Freund von mir spielt ihn und ich habe gegen ihm keine Change wenn er nichtmal 10 Min AFK geht ihn jemals einzuholen!

Ich hoffe das war einigermassen verständlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fadalus (18. Februar 2009)

das leidige thema dks sein op....
ich spiel zwar keinen dk, da ich affl wl aus überzeugung seit lvl 1 bin, aber der dk muss schon wissen was er zu drücken hat in der und der situation, sonst macht der auch keinen dmg.
und nen gut equippter mage ballert atm eh alles weg. und ganz ehrlich, soweit liegen die verschiedenen klassen meiner meinung nach nicht auseinander was den dmg angeht.
also gebt den dks ne chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (18. Februar 2009)

DKs sind Opfer, klar können die schöne Sachen, aber die solange man kein Stoffi ist (die haben dann die arschkarte; )
ist ein Dk nur ein mittleres Opfer.. Spielt druiden und prügelt die Halbtoten Freaks weg! =)


----------



## szene333 (18. Februar 2009)

Vorab muss ich sagen, dass ich keinen DK spiele.

25 Level hochspielen reichen einfach nicht aus, um die Klasse zu beherrchen, abgesehen von einigen wenigen ausnahmen. Das sollte jedem klar sein. Und natürlich sind die Server von DK´s überflutet, da man ja recht schnell Lvl 80 ist, was ja wohl von Blizz so gewollt war. Die Frage ist jetzt, wie es weitergeht. Dass der DK sowohl im PVP als auch im PVE wohl recht imba ist, ist wohl unumstritten. Wird er jetzt generft, ist das geheule gross. Wird also kaum passieren, denn diesen Schritt zurück wird Blizz nicht machen. Deshalb befürchte ich, dass die Flut an DK´s sich nicht großartig verringern wird. Das wird u.U. das "aussterben" einiger anderer bedeuten. Schaut Euch nur mal die armen Schurken im PVE an. Bisher die Single-Target-Könige (was auch vollkommen ok war, da sie ja sonst nichts anderes können). Jetzt tummeln sie sich irgendwo im Mittelfeld der DD´s. Unglaublich. Was sollte jetzt noch jemanden dazu bringen, einen Schurken zu spielen (PVE). Jetzt werden einige sagen, dass man doch gefälligst den nächsten patch abwarten soll. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass da entscheidende Veränderungen zu erwarten sind. Im nachhinein war der DK m.E. wohl der bisher größte Fehler von Blizz, der sehr schwer zu korrigieren sein wird. Warten wir es ab.


----------



## Resch (18. Februar 2009)

Boah...was man hier zu hören bekommt  grenzt echt an Köperverletzung. Ich hab nen 80er DotLock und nen 80er DK (eigtl Tank zurzeit DD da Tankpool in der Gilde voll) und ich muss bei meinem Hexer ( der ja angeblich ach so schwer zu spielen ist , weil man ja immer auf so viele Dots achten muss) genauso viele Knöpfe in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge drücken um Schaden zu machen wie bei meinen DK! Es macht absolut kein Unterschied , außer dass die Bildchen auf den Buttons anders sind.

Hexer: SB  - Heimsuchung - Verderbnis - Instabiles Gebrechen - Feuerbrand - Fluch der Pein -  Lebensentzug 

DK: IT-PS-HB-BS-BS-DC

Blablabla führt die Rota beliebig  fort......Jeder halbweges intelligente Mensch kann beide Rotas machen ohne jemals WoW gespielt zu haben.

Merkt ihr was? Jede Klasse ist einfach zu spielen wenn man in der Lage ist sich nen paar Knöpfe zu merken, was man ja von einem intelligenten Wesen(wie es die meisten Menschen sein sollten) erwarten kann.

Und was der Schaden im PVE angeht: bei uns ist auf den ersten 3 Plätzen Hunter/Dudu,Warri,Dk/Hexer.......das wechselt ständig......wnn alle annährend gleich equipt und auf dem selben Bildungsniveau sind kann jeder dieser Klassen den "ImbaDmg" machen.

Und was das PvP angeht: Dort werd ich oft genug von Retris,Ferals oder Schurken verkloppt dass ich am liebsten in die Tischplatte beißen würde.....

Naja flamed ruihg weiter und schimpft über jede Klasse die einmal besser ist als ihr.
(einfach nur arm, dass es solche egoistichen Leute gibt, denn der Schaden im PvE kommt ja nicht dem Raid zu gute -.-)

Sry für den langen Post, bin eigtl nicht der Freund davon aber das musste mal raus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ach ja hab was vergessen, VOTE ME 4 President xD


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. Februar 2009)

So und um mal einige Flames/dumme Kommentare auf mich zu ziehen: Ich bin jetzt mit meinem DK gerade 70 geworden und wenn ich sehe, wie dieser Char durch das Spiel schneidet im Vergleich zu dem Hexer .. hehe, da sollte Blizz sich schon Gedanken machen. Der Schaden ist nämlich mit dem DK deutlich höher, als mit dem Warlock und einstecken kann ich dank Platte auch einiges. Im BG ist der Hexer für mich kaum noch ein Gegner, wie fast alle Stoffies - einige wenige Schläge und sie liegen im Staub. Joa... ab und an kommt mal ein Hexerfear und ein paar Dotts - oder mal ein Eisblitzchen oder ähnliches ... kann ich aber im Vergleich zu meinen Axthieben, die auf den Stoffie niedergehen, locker wegstecken - Bandagen oder Heiltrank .. und ausserhalb des Kampfes eben was essen .. und schon gehts weiter. Überlebenschancen und Erfolgschancen im BG im Vergleich zum Hexer/Mage/Priest sind deutlich höher. Besonders putzig sind auch die Schurken geworden, die mich mit meinem Hexer gerne dauernd umgenietet haben ... um den DK machen diese Jungs nämlich einen grossen Bogen .. hehe bestenfalls mal eine Kopfnuss trauen sich viele zu .. und wenn ich jetzt einen gegnerischen Schurken in die Finger kriege, ist der Kleine recht schnell Tod ... jetzt kommt nämlich meine Rache für die unzähligen Tode mit meinem Hexer -- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DK ----------------------->
WL/Mage -----> 
Schurke ---------->

Auch in Instanzen bin ich deutlich flexibler, ich kann Tanken und Schaden austeilen - selbst die Unholy/Blutskillung hat einige Tankskills dabei. Und wenn wir schon mal beim Schaden sind: Wenn am Ende die gesamten Damages gepostet werden, liege ich oft weit vorne - mindestens im Mittelfeld ... z.b. komme ich oft an Lev 72- 73 Paladine oder Krieger heran

Fazit: Mein neuer Mainchar ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alien123 (18. Februar 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> Ich, als Krieger, bin Leidtragender dieser DK-Schwemme ... man geht ne ini - bin btw Tank - uns es gibt doch noch einige Sachen die man gebrauchen könnte - aber nein ! - selbst auf die Deff-Hände hat unser geflegter Herr Todesritter bedarf, selbst wenn er full 7T an hat und - wie er beteutet - "nur grade mal so DD ist " , eigentlich ist er ja Tank !
> 
> Leider passiert sowas viel zu oft mit unseren Totesrittern - Daher die Vorderung : "Macht alle Todesritter zu toten Rittern ! - Weg mit den DK's ! "



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Leviathan666 (18. Februar 2009)

Besonders unwitzig sind DKs im PvP. Du rennst weg -> Todesgriff. Du bist gerade wieder beinahe außerhalb der Reichweite -> Todesgriff. Yeah, das macht Spaß. Erinnert mich immer an Hundeleinen.


----------



## Hishabye (18. Februar 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Besonders unwitzig sind DKs im PvP. Du rennst weg -> Todesgriff. Du bist gerade wieder beinahe außerhalb der Reichweite -> Todesgriff. Yeah, das macht Spaß. Erinnert mich immer an Hundeleinen.



Als Druide hast du wurzeln, reisegestalt, Taifun; HoTs, ...etc

warum also mimimimimimi?


----------



## Raven_Lord (18. Februar 2009)

IQman schrieb:


> Meine meinung zum Thema (Bin auch DK aber ich kann ihn spielen im gegensatz zu ca 3/4 aller anderen DKs) dass DKs zwar bissel overpowerd sind aber im grunde genauso gut/schlecht sind wie andere klassen
> und wenn es so viele DKs gibt OHNE FESTEN STAMMRAID vergiss es nen platz zu finden meiner meinung sopllte es aber sowas wie nen DK eiognungstest gebenw eil wirklich viel GIMPs damit rumrennen und anderen ihr equip wegrollen und ernsthaft ich habe schon DKs mit zaubermacht gesehen O_o



Heldenklasse heißt nicht das die Klasse 30-40% stärker ist, einfach weil sie aus WC3 übernommen wurde, dass is alles.
Und zum Thema op , im PvP ist man als DK machtlos gegen Frost mages. 
Findet euch damit ab , Dks sind ne neue Klasse und von der mus man eben erstmal die Schwächen und Stärken rausfinden.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. Februar 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Als Druide hast du wurzeln, reisegestalt, Taifun; HoTs, ...etc
> 
> warum also mimimimimimi?



Ach ja - warum wohl mimimi ? Ganz einfach: Der Todesritter ist wohl die einzige Klasse, die den Schadens- Überlebens- und PVP Grössen mal das Wasser reichen kann ... tut halt weh und zehrt am Selbstbewusstsein, wenn man plötzlich auch mal aufs Maul kriegt, anstatt immer nur auszuteilen; Da wackelt halt der IMBA Thron  ...  nicht wahr @ Dudus, Paladine, Jäger und Schurken ..


----------



## kazzar667 (18. Februar 2009)

Zockt zusammen und lasst das ewige Klassen gejammer doch endlich, im PvE gehts um zusammenhalt und wer im PvP über DKs meckert der der zockt net ernsthaft PvP sonst wüste er das n DK net op is und im 80er pvp auch oft ne Opferrolle hat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nasten Inastâte (18. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich mich dazu äußern darf, ich spiele seit 3 jahren fast wow und habe nen heiler gelevet, war damit recht beliebt bei den leuten und wurde gern mitgenommen. nun habe ich mir nen dk als tank gemacht und bin damit auch sehr beliebt und beschwerden gab es keine nur vorurteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danach hieß es immer "ja sry bist ja doch anders als die masse". ich denke es gibt viele die ihn nicht spielen können bzw, als dd spielen können aber daran der bedarf gedeckt ist. mann sollte nihct gleich alle dks über einen kamm scheren. mach ich ja auch nicht mit paladinen^^


----------



## bockert (18. Februar 2009)

Dk´s werden überbewertet, das liegt ganz klar daran das fast jeder sich einen machen kann.  Das jetzt auch noch viele gibt , die diese Klasse nicht spielen können; und dies auch auffällt sollte eigentlich keinen wundern.


----------



## Shrukan (18. Februar 2009)

ach bei uns auf Alleria gehts schon so weit, dass nicht jeder DK mitgenommen wird.
Er muss auf befreundeten Gilden kommen oder man muss ihn gut kennen, sonst geht da nichts, denn es hat fast jeder einen DK und ob er ihn dann gut spielt ist wieder eine andere Sache.

Ich habe auch einen DK aber erst auf Level 74 und er wird Tank, dass kann die WoW-Welt momentan besser gebrauchen als so IMBAROXXORTODESRITTER.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Februar 2009)

Vergesst nicht: Jeder DK hat mindestens noch einen anderen Lv 55 Char!

Man mag jetzt darüber streiten ober der DK overpowert ist oder der Paladin oder wer auch immer! Das ist ein gewäsch was gut und gerne 30 Seiten füllen wird mit immer den selben Argumenten die immer und immer wieder von den gleichen Leuten runtergebetet werden: Den DK-Spielern und den DK-Hassern!

Warum er so unbeliebt ist dürfte klar sein: 
Er hat drei Skillbäume die er individuell zum tanken oder Schaden machen nutzen kann. Entsprechend geskillt ist natürlich vorausgesetzt. Und er kann sich dabei auch noch gut selbst Heilen und und und....

Letztendlich hat Blizzard gesagt: Wir wollen die Klassen vereinheitlichen und hat eine geschaffen, die Individueller ist als 2 andere Klassen zusammen!

Sowas stößt vielen halt sauer auf in Verbindung mit den ganzen Neuanfängern die wirklich nur bis 55 eine Klasse spielen und dann auf den Todesritter umsatteln weil er auf 55 einfach mehr Dämtäsch fährt, düster aussieht und sein Equip für jeden Krieger, Hexer, Mage usw ein traum wäre! Leider hat Blizzard vergessen dem DK Erfahrung reinzupatchen! Viele der "Neuen" waren nichtmal in Instanzen und ein Ruf läßt sich durch einen schneller zerstören wie ihn 3 wieder aufbauen können!

Liebe DKs! Mit er nächsten Heldenklasse werdet ihr eure Ruhe haben! Und seht es positiv: Wie lange mußten die Hunter warten bis ihr sie abgelöst habt? XD


----------



## ZarDocKs (18. Februar 2009)

Lanyx schrieb:


> 1. Dafür verbraucht er sozusagen sein spott+charge cd auf einmal ? ^^
> 2. stun hat mitlerweile jeder
> 3. Jede Hybridklasse heilt sich x mal besser
> 4. soviel schaden macht der doch nicht
> ...



also du bestätigst doch was der Thread ersteller sagt der DK kann all das was viele klassen zusammen könnten und das mit 1 skillung!1 wie imba ist den das? stell dir mal nen hexer vor der nen richtig dicken self heal hot... hat


----------



## neo1986 (18. Februar 2009)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Etwas in der Art schreibt derjenige, den ich zitirt hab aber.


Ich hab gesagt ich hasse dks damit is die klasse gemeint. Ich weis nicht was du hast?


----------



## Laeknishendr (18. Februar 2009)

Nun, immerhin ist es eine Heldenklassen - wäre sie nicht mächtig genug, dann wäre sie auch keine Heldenklasse. Einfache Sache.
Ich selbst spiele zwar meinen Hexenmeister, und bin schon selbst zum Opfer der meisten anderen Klassen geworden, aber es hat schon seine Richtigkeit mit dem DK's.

Und ich denke nicht, daß DK ewig von so vielen Spielern gespielt wie jetzt. Es ist halt noch alles frisch und interessant.


----------



## FonKeY (18. Februar 2009)

der todesritter ist halt eine heldenklasse daher etwas stärker als die anderen....aba im moment sind sie wirklich imba

machen nur mit blauen equip  2k dps


----------



## Sabbataios (18. Februar 2009)

Also ehrlich, ja von mir aus nervt die DKs. Aber dann bitte auch foögende Klassen:
Jäger:
sSie haben eine Frostfalle wo man nicht mal mehr agieren kann. Sie haben eine Schlangenfalle, aus der viele Schlangen kommen. Sie haben eine Falle die einen area-effekt herforruft, wodurch man sich nur langsam bewegen kann. Sie haben ein Pet. Sie können sich Todstellen. Sie können einen Gegner auf Abstand halten (wie der DK)#

Magier:
Sie können uns Sheepen, also auch ganz aus den Kampf nehmen. Instant-Pyros wenn sie einmel so geskillt sind und einmal wenn sie genug Kritten. Sie haben Frostnova um uns Bewegungsunfähig zu machen. Sie können uns Nahkämpfer auf Abstand halten. Sie haben krassen Areadamage. Sie können "vanishen". Sie können Blinzeln. Sie haben ein Pet auf Frostskillung was auch noch Mana reggt

Priester:
Können einen zudotten. Können alle Heilen mit Krassen Heilungen. Können einen vorm Tode schützen mit ihrem Engel. Sie können den Schaden um 40% verringern. Sie haben einen Schattengeist um ihr komplettes Mana zu reggen. Auf Shadow sind sie häufig Stun-immun. Sie können Fearen und durch Gedankenschinden die Gegner auf Abstand halten.

Hexer:
Sie haben ggaannzzz viele verschiedene Pets die richtig Nerven können. Sie können dauerfearen.  Sie Dotten uns volle kanne zu. Sie heilen sich selbst. Und ihr Pet. 

Palas:
Sie teilen übelst Schaden aus. Ihre Bubble. Ihr Handauflegen. Ihre "Flügel"

Ach ich habe keine Lust mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also mal ehrlich. Wenn ihr uns Nervt müssen die anderen Klassen auch genervt werden. Lert doch mal wie man mit bestimmten Klassen umzugehen hat und nicht immer nach Nerfs schreien. Ja es gibt viele DKs. Aber nur wenige die auch gut spielen können. 

MfG
Henry


----------



## Isandriena (18. Februar 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> Wir haben auf unserem Server auf der Allyseite ca 17-20% DK's - die sich leider aber als gefühlte 40% äußern !
> 
> Ich, als Krieger, bin Leidtragender dieser DK-Schwemme ... man geht ne ini - bin btw Tank - uns es gibt doch noch einige Sachen die man gebrauchen könnte - aber nein ! - selbst auf die Deff-Hände hat unser geflegter Herr Todesritter bedarf, selbst wenn er full 7T an hat und - wie er beteutet - "nur grade mal so DD ist " , eigentlich ist er ja Tank !
> 
> Leider passiert sowas viel zu oft mit unseren Totesrittern - Daher die Vorderung : "Macht alle Todesritter zu toten Rittern ! - Weg mit den DK's ! "




Du verurteilst eine Klasse auf Grund wie ein Spieler sie spielt !!!!
Es ist nicht die Klasse dran Schuld das einer meint er hätte Need auf alles, solltest mal drüber nachdenken.  „Der Spieler ist der der den Charakter spielt, nicht umgekehrt. „

Es gibt viele DK's, dass ist schon klar. Aber es ist halt eine neue Klasse die jeder mal ausprobieren will und wenn es ihm Spass macht soll er ihn als Main nehmen. 
Ihr geht einfach zu oft vom PVP aus. 
Ist doch gut das man einen Raid stärken kann, wenn man eine neue Klasse einfügt wo gut schaden macht und auch guten Support liefert. "Ist halt wichtiger das ICH auf Platz 1 im Recount bin, ob der Raid versagt oder nicht!!!!"


----------



## painINprogress (18. Februar 2009)

schaut euch das mal an das ist das was ich hier von dem fred halte 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4


----------



## mommel (18. Februar 2009)

Mal warns die Hunter, mal warns die Schurken, mal warns die Palas nun sinds halt mal die DKs die als zu häufig gespielte klasse eingestuft werden.
Wenn man sich das hier anschaut:Statistik
sinds mal echt krass viele Dk's aber man muss den Faktor sehen das Dk's mit 55 anfangen und auch direkt ins Armory laufen somit werden sie auch registriert nicht so wie jede andere Klasse die erst die 10er Grenze überspringen muss.

Wird sich alles aber wieder ändern, wenn man die stat sich anschaut könnte man denken das die meisten schurken nun platte tragen und als DK am werk sind, im September noch die 2. meist gespielte Klasse nun die wenigst gespielte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Wenn man statt Horde Alianz auswählt is sogar der Pala wieder vorn.Hier

So far


----------



## Pyroclastian (18. Februar 2009)

Unabhängig von der sehr hohen Gimp-Quote unter den DD-DK's und dem PvP-Ding, welches mich nicht interessiert:

Die größten Problem mit den DK's hat z.Z. meine Heal-Priesterin (full T7 und ein bischen Naxx25 Zeugs), wenn es darum geht einen DK-Tank zu heilen - sei es in einer Hero oder auf einem Raid. Auch in einer non-hero Instanz, wenn ich mal einem DD-Gilde-Kollegen bei einer Random-Gruppe geholfen habe (bin ja sehr sozial und hilfsbereit^^), hatte ich häufig tierische Probleme die HP des DK-Tanks hoch zu halten - trotz der großen Zahlen^^.

Deshalb war ich bislang der Meinung, dass DK-Tanks im Allgemeinen zu viel Damage fressen (ohne dass der Spieler etwas dafür kann), bis ich eines Besseren belehrt wurde, als der DD-DK aus meiner NaxxStamm mal den Second-Tank (zu Übungszwecken) übernommen hatte - entsprechendes Tank-Equipt hatte sie (ist ein Mädel^^) während unserer Raids nach und nach zusammen bekommen und dieses sogar sinnvoll gesockelt und verzaubert. Während der ersten Naxx-Trashmobs, die sie zuerst Tanken durfte (um zu schauen wie sie's hinbekommt^^), verflog meine anfängliche Angst, sie nicht heilen zu können, nahe sofort (unabhängig davon, dass noch zwei weitere Heiler am Start waren). Aufgrund zahlreicher miterlebter Sekundentode diverser DK-Tanks in vielen Instanzen war meine Angst nicht wirklich unberechtigt^^

Sie tankte den Trash so gut, dass sie sogar beim ersten Boss (kp, Spinnenviertel meine ich) 2. Tank bleiben durfte - mit Erfolg!!! Wir waren alle begeistert. Ebenso unser bisheriger 2. Tank (Paladin) (btw unser 1. ist ein Krieger) freute sich endlich mal den Vergelter skillen zu können =), nachdem sie sogar Flickwerk heilerfreundlich überstanden hatte, sodass sie in Naxx (10) bis zum Schluss mal den Main- und mal den Second- Tank übernehmen durfte (auch bei Bossen).

Ich habe schon sooooo viele DK-Tanks im Sekundentakt (unheilbar, selbst wenn man eine Reaktionszeit von 0 Sekunden hätte) umfallen sehen und frage mich jetzt: was hat sie anders gemacht? Liegt es an ihrem (fast kompletten) Naxx-Tank-Equipt incl. Sockel und Verzauberungen? Hat sie sich im Vergleich zu den Möchtegern-DK-Tanks richtig geskillt? Hat sie sich die richtige Tank-Rotation erarbeitet mit der sie die Heiler auch mal mit "Self-Heals" unterstützt? Bis auf's Gear lautet meine Antwort: !!!Ja!!! 

Ich habe bisher wirklich sehr sehr sehr selten (kann ich an einer Hand abzählen) einen sehr gut gespielte DK-Tanks heilen dürfen (in Random Ini- Raid- Gruppen), der auch noch heilerfreundlichen Damage kassierten. Am Equipt alleine kann es nicht nur liegen (solange Crit-Immun^^), denn ich habe schon mal einen fast ausschließlich blau equipten DK Tank in einer Hero heilen dürfen, der seine Sache wirklich super gemacht hat. 

Also kann man behaupten: Es liegt hauptsächlich an der Person hinter der Spielfigur!


----------



## defectio (18. Februar 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Dank dir, du hast grade einen der VIELEN DK-Flame-Threads erstellt. Kriegste n Achievement für...
> 
> Wie wärs mit: Sich damit abfinden, ODER BLizzard im Offiziellen Forum flamen, ODER einfach mal die Fresse halten?



/signed...



Rhundos schrieb:


> /signed!!!
> Dk's sind wirklich damned overpowered!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fail - 80-90% von euch hat einfach keine Ahnung wie man einen solchen tötet... Mir fallen genug Beispiele ein bei der der Todesritter schon im Dreck liegt bevor er seine Krankheiten draussen hat.



Bobby schrieb:


> Wir haben auf unserem Server auf der Allyseite ca 17-20% DK's - die sich leider aber als gefühlte 40% äußern !
> 
> Ich, als Krieger, bin Leidtragender dieser DK-Schwemme ... man geht ne ini - bin btw Tank - uns es gibt doch noch einige Sachen die man gebrauchen könnte - aber nein ! - selbst auf die Deff-Hände hat unser geflegter Herr Todesritter bedarf, selbst wenn er full 7T an hat und - wie er beteutet - "nur grade mal so DD ist " , eigentlich ist er ja Tank !
> 
> Leider passiert sowas viel zu oft mit unseren Totesrittern - Daher die Vorderung : "Macht alle Todesritter zu toten Rittern ! - Weg mit den DK's ! "



Das Problem ist, dass praktisch JEDER nen Dk hat. Also auch die grössten Kiddies. Und in einer Instanz würfelt jeder (gesunder Menschenverstand vorausgesetzt) nur für die Sachen, welche er als momentale Rolle (zur Zeit der Instanz) brauchen kann. Wenn's sonst niemand braucht kann man fragen und macht erst dann need.



Palaheal schrieb:


> 1. Von diesen Threads gibt schon Dutzende.
> 2. Dks sind ne Heldenklass wurde von Blizz ja gesagt die sind im vergleich zu normalen Klassen Op.
> 3. Ja es gibt viele Noobs die auf imba Dk meinen.
> 4. vote 4 close
> ...



/signed bis auf Punkt 2:

Eine Heldenklasse definiert sich nicht in der Stärke, sondern dass die genannte Klasse direkt mit Level 55 anfängt.
Kapiert das endlich mal *rolls eyes*



Lanyx schrieb:


> 1. Dafür verbraucht er sozusagen sein spott+charge cd auf einmal ? ^^
> 2. stun hat mitlerweile jeder
> 3. Jede Hybridklasse heilt sich x mal besser
> 4. soviel schaden macht der doch nicht
> ...



sowas von /signed!


So, und nun dürft ihr mich flamen was ihr wollt >.<


----------



## Gilindriana (18. Februar 2009)

DKs sind echt overpowered.
Als Hexer hab ich in BGs nur gegen die meisten Palas und Schurken keine Chance. 
Aber gegen nen DK hab ich mal garkeine Chance!!!
Ich seh nur nen lila Strahl der mich irgendwo hin zieht und sehe (zu 98%) einen Tauren mit blau leuchtenden 
Augen 3mal auf mich dreschen und weg bin ich...
War gestern mit nem FuryWarri, nen Heil Schami und ich (DotHexer) sind durch Arathi gegangen, 
haben alles um gepwned, aber wenn ein DK kam ...
Heiler, 2 Schläge ---> down
Ich, 3 Schläge ---> down
Krieger, 6 Schläge ---> down 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZapX (18. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde das schon etwas komisch...die Leute die die DK's "verteidigen" möchten sagen entweder sie sind garnet so OP oder sie sind OP weil sie eine Heldenklasse sind...

1. DK's sind OP
2. Heldenklassen sollten nicht OP sein ( Blizzard hat das vor WotLK auch mal angesprochen )
3. ich hoffe bald auf einen NERF
und 4. Ja - es gibt zu viele DK's...aber...ihr könnt euch nicht darüber aufregen das sie eure Platte wegwürfeln.
Klar sollte es nicht sein, dass ein DK der als DD fungiert einem Tank-Krieger die Defrüssi wegschnappt, jedoch sollte man Leute die so etwas machen einfach nicht mehr mitnehmen.

mfg ZapX  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (18. Februar 2009)

Virusmaster schrieb:


> Also ich bin selbst Todesritter (weil er einfach zu mir passt) und sehe in Dalaran, Og, usw. quasi tausende. Meine Aussage ist wiefolgt: NERFT UNS!
> Ich hasse es Vertreter einer Klasse zu oft anzutrefen und meiner Meinung nach wurde der DK auch viel zu imba, overpowered, usw.
> Z.B. :
> Er kann gegner zu sich ziehn
> ...



Ich hasse Palas 
Alles voll auf Frost, die ganzen Reroll GIMPs, die man genauso brauch wie ne Geschlechtskrankheit.....


----------



## DeadSand (18. Februar 2009)

Joa bei mir aufm server gibts auch ganz schön viele...
OP find ich die eig garnich öÖ spiele Hexe und hab nie große probleme solang der DK in meinem LVL-bereich is. 
Angefangen hab ich auch einen... Aber der wird jetz wohl erstmal staub ansetzen xD Nahkämpfer sind nich so mein ding^^

Joa und an die, die ihn OP finden: Der DK is die erste Heldenklasse, also wird sicher noch eine kommen ^^


----------



## kurnthewar (18. Februar 2009)

Ich habe keinen Death Knight aber,

jeder kann spielen was er will !

Die Klasse ist neu und einige probieren den halt mal aus warum nicht ?

Es sind zwar ziehmlich viele unterwegs aber es gelten keine beschränkungen für einer Server.


Ich wünsche allen Spielern eine schöne Zeit.


----------



## Todeshieb (18. Februar 2009)

Ich hasse die DKs. Warum? Ratet mal, warum es jetzt so wenige Tanks und Heiler gibt? Richtig: Weil viele Tanks und Heiler jetzt nen DK spielen. Im PvP sind sie zudem noch overpowered - BGs machen einfach keinen Spass mehr, wenn man permanent per Todesgriff von links nach rechts gezogen wird. Ich persönlich freue mich immer, wenn ich einer Rdm-Grp joine und es ist kein DK dabei - kommt aber leider so gut wie nie vor. Es ist auch ein Witz, dass jeder drittklassige Spieler jetzt locker 2k+ dps mit nem DK fahren kann. Dass man gleich auf Stufe 55 beginnen kann setzt dem Ganzen die Krone auf. 

Blizzard: Nerft endlich die DKs oder noch besser - WEG MIT IHNEN


----------



## Provieh (18. Februar 2009)

Wer allen Ernstes noch den Mut hat zu behaupten dks wären nicht op da hat einen anna Klatsche


----------



## Todeshieb (18. Februar 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Dank dir, du hast grade einen der VIELEN DK-Flame-Threads erstellt. Kriegste n Achievement für...
> 
> Wie wärs mit: Sich damit abfinden, ODER BLizzard im Offiziellen Forum flamen, ODER einfach mal die Fresse halten?



KIND!


----------



## Todeshieb (18. Februar 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Der Todesritter ist weder Overpowered, es geht nur darum ob der Spieler am entsprechenden Computer Skill hat oder nicht.


Nein - eben darum geht es nicht. Um mit nem DK gut Dmg zu fahren, brauchste (fast) keinen Skill.


----------



## Max76 (18. Februar 2009)

Virusmaster schrieb:


> Also ich bin selbst Todesritter (weil er einfach zu mir passt) und sehe in Dalaran, Og, usw. quasi tausende. Meine Aussage ist wiefolgt: NERFT UNS!
> Ich hasse es Vertreter einer Klasse zu oft anzutrefen und meiner Meinung nach wurde der DK auch viel zu imba, overpowered, usw.
> Z.B. :
> Er kann gegner zu sich ziehn
> ...




*Wie ignorant kann man den sein. Du sagst du spielst ein DK weil er zu dir passt?!...jo und zu den anderen nicht, oder wie soll man das verstehen?!
Der Dk wurde als Heldenklasse angesagt und das ist er auch geworden. Ich wette wenn der DK nicht so stark geworden wäre würdest du rumheulen das der DK n Vollwurst ist und ja echt nix kann. Es is immer das Selbe, in der WOW Gemeinschaft wird immer rungeheult, man kann es den Leuten nie recht machen. Es gibt nirgendwo soviele Klischees wie in wow.

Soo mal zum Punkt:*

Zitat:
_Er kann gegner zu sich ziehn_...........*Och wie schlimm, der Shamane macht das anders herum, der feuer magier auch,usw...is net imba*
_Kann gegner festsetzen (eisketten, zehrende Kälte)_...*kann fast jede Klasse in irgendeiner Form, ist Standard*
_Besitzt eine grosse Selbstheilung_.....*ich sach nur Pala, Druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
_Kann Begleiter haben_......*ja Hexe, Jäger Magier, Shamane usw*
_Eine armee beschwören_,....* jo alle 20 min*
_Elite-bosse super solo legen_...*kann jeder Pala und Druide mind. genauso gut*
_kommt warscheinlich am schnellsten auf 80 (nicht nur wegen dem lvl55-start)_....*so ein Unfug!!*
_kann auf fast alle Plattenrüsti würfeln(auser palazeug_)....*heute würfen alle Klassen auf fast das selbe Zeug, das liegt nicht an der Klasse sondern an den Änderung bei der Lootvergabe die Blizz eingeführt hat*
_kann warscheinlich onyxia solo farmen_.....*das konnte man schon vor dem DK, Druide, Pala*
_hat mega-crit_....*sind auch net höher als beim Mage oder Hexer. und ausserdem wo liegt das Problem?!*
_und viele dinge die zu viel platz im forum verbrauchen_....*^^*

_Der Todesritter ist zwar ne tolle und spassige Klasse, ABER er ist viel zu mächtig und ich spreche hier nur zu meinem und dem Besten aller Allianzler._...*was soll den dieser Satz bitte für einen Sinn ergeben*
*
Es geht immer nur um die Person hinter dem Char und nicht um die Klasse. Ich bin mal gespannt wann das der Letzte kapiert hat. *


----------



## Dabow (18. Februar 2009)

Nerft von mir aus den DD Todesritter ... aber bitte nicht den Tank ! Der Tank ist so wie er ist, sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yarom (18. Februar 2009)

Imo sind Todesritter im Moment auch einfach zu stark. 

PvE-Tanking klappt sehr gut, hab nie Probleme, DKs zu heilen, mag sie im Moment sogar noch lieber, als alles andere (ich bin Disc-Priest) und Aggro scheint bei verhältnismäßig hohem Dmg Output (2,7k TrashDPS bei uns in Naxx) auch gut zu laufen. 

PvE-Dmg müssen die anderen DDs was sagen, ich weiß davon nicht so viel^^

PvP seh ich ihn aber im Moment als absolut overpowered an. Allein seine Möglichkeiten, Gegner zu slowen, die viel vielfältiger sind, als bei allen anderen Klassen (Mage mal ausgenommen), sind sehr mächtig, gerade im 2v2-3v3. Sein Burst ist auch nicht zu verachten, zusammen mit einem guten Stunlockschurken gehen die schon extrem ab. Außerdem sind sie sehr schwer totzubekommen und tragen Platte.

Ich weiß nicht, ich hätte mir einen Nerf gewünscht. Aber was solls, spiel ich halt Arena ab jetzt mit einem DK im Team und twink selber einen.


----------



## Super PePe (18. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wo finde ich die Diskussion über das Thema? Die paar Leutchen, die versuchen argumentativ* Ihren Standpunkt zuvertreten, werden mit eristische Dialektik ins Boxhorn gejagt, um dann weiter schön substanzlos zu jammern. Diese Beobachtung trieb mich schon vor langer Zeit aus diesem Forum - egal ob Weltevent, wo man nach 6 Stunden rumjammert, dasz man immernoch kein 'Ladylover' ist oder  wer ein imba superduper DPS Prolet ist.
Zum Thema - was ist den bitteschön 'overpowered'? Definiert doch bitte erstmal, und das ohne Emotionen, dieses Wort, eh ihr es inflationär immer und immer wieder in den Raum zuwerfen. Jeder Hexer der sein Char spielen kann, brauch sich vor keinem DK (der auch seinen Char spielen kann) verstecken - soviel zum Thema overpowered...
Die Problematik sehe ich an einer ganz anderen Stelle. Und diese sitzt bekanntlich zwischen Bildschirm und Stuhllehne. Ich könnte weit ausholen und bei den Eltern anfangen, die ihren Kindern ein WOW Abo finanzieren, statt ihnen was fürs Leben bei zubringen. Darum kürze ich es an dieser Stelle ab und empfehle euch einfachmal: Geht raus, pflückt Blumen - lernt ein nettes Mädchen kennen und genießt euer kurzes Leben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Spiel wird nicht durch Blizz kaputt gemacht, sondern von der Flut von Dummheit - gogo, Itemgeilheit und dps-wahn. Skill zählt nichts mehr in der Wowgemeinfschaft und das vertreibt die Leute, die dem Spiel jahrelang treu waren. Mobkenntnis ist kaum noch vorhanden (Chars die 80ig sind und bei Gruul meinen sie können neben dem König alles andere gleichzeitig Tanken rennen gerade wie Sand am Meer rum). Und eh ich weiter über den spielerischen Verfall der Gemeinde jammer, verabschiede ich mich gleich wieder....

in dem Sinne
Nolensvolens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



* "ich hasse dks" - dies ist kein Argument


----------



## Alsiria (18. Februar 2009)

Wie ich finde sind hier teilweise sehr unreife aussagen vertretten was hat denn bitte die dummheit von einen spieler mit der klassenwahl zu tun?

ich kenne mindestens genauso viele leute die einen an der klatsche haben oda sonst was wo keinen dk spielen..absoluter schwachsinn in meinen augen..

Es ist doch immer so...sobald eine klasse mal ne zeitlang etwas krasser ist wird sie gleich nieder gemacht ob das nun der retri pala vor kurzem war oda der dudu in pre wotlk und die vielen andern..

Genauso ist es schwachsinn das man für dk keinen skill braucht ich meine wieso gewinn ich dann gegen andre wenn man keinen skill braucht müsste ich ja theoretisch nur verlieren..

keiner kann mir erzählen das n dagger rogue oda n hunter im pve schwerer zu spielen sind als ein dk..diese diskusion um skill is im allgemeinen sowieso lächerlich.. warum ? ganz einfach weil inzwischen alle klassen mehr oda weniger keinen skill mehr fordern vorallem net im pve und im pvp teilweise auch nimmer..
kommt halt auch immer drauf an gegen was man grade spielt .. klasse / skillung / eq / und die rasse ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen..

und was heulen die tanks usw so rum dks sind nicht die einzigen die auf platte rollen naja wie auch immer.. ich finde diese diskusion sinnlos weils immer das gleiche ist und die leute nur unzufrieden sind weil sie zu dumm sind gegen nen dk zu gewinnen oda so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sooo machts gut bis denne 

euer alsii =)

ps. anmerkung feedback gern gehört ^^


----------



## Todeshieb (18. Februar 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Zum Thema - was ist den bitteschön 'overpowered'? Definiert doch bitte erstmal, und das ohne Emotionen, dieses Wort, eh ihr es inflationär immer und immer wieder in den Raum zuwerfen. Jeder Hexer der sein Char spielen kann, brauch sich vor keinem DK (der auch seinen Char spielen kann) verstecken - soviel zum Thema overpowered...



Overpowered heisst: Ich brauche keinen Skill um erfolgreich zu spielen. Und genau das ist beim DK der Fall. War das emotionslos genug für Dich?


----------



## Sobe1 (18. Februar 2009)

Naja, hab viele DKs getroffen die man vergessen kann. Nur weil er tanken kann, heist es nicht, dass jeder es auch tun sollte^^
Und dann bin ich als Heiler schuld -_-  Aus Erfahrung finde ich die DKs sehr nervend. Es gibt 1 Tank DK in meiner FL mit dem ich kein Problem habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Was einem aber so in Random übern Wer läuft, oh Gott...

Wenn die Gruppe schon aus dem Heilpriester, irgendnem Tank und 3 Dks besteht krieg ich zuviel. Die kloppen sich um jedes Plattenteil, dann haut einer ab, flamed, meint getrost mal offtanken zu müssne ohne was zu sagen, zieht dem Tank die Mobs weg, spammen permanent DMG-Meter ect...

Ich kann jeden DK schätzen lernen, aber nur wenn er sich beweist!  So ist nen DK, als egal was, immer die letzte Wahl bei mir.


----------



## szene333 (18. Februar 2009)

Max76 schrieb:


> *Wie ignorant kann man den sein. Du sagst du spielst ein DK weil er zu dir passt?!...jo und zu den anderen nicht, oder wie soll man das verstehen?!
> Der Dk wurde als Heldenklasse angesagt und das ist er auch geworden. Ich wette wenn der DK nicht so stark geworden wäre würdest du rumheulen das der DK n Vollwurst ist und ja echt nix kann. Es is immer das Selbe, in der WOW Gemeinschaft wird immer rungeheult, man kann es den Leuten nie recht machen. Es gibt nirgendwo soviele Klischees wie in wow.
> 
> Soo mal zum Punkt:*
> ...



Der Punkt ist aber, dass der DK das *alles* kann.


----------



## haro3777 (18. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen,

bli bla blub!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

alle jammern nur rum. ich gebe zu, dass es schon sehr viele aktive dk's zur zeit gibt. aber das wird sich auch wieder legen. es gab zeiten, in denen es viele hexer und jäger gab. wo sind sie heute alle hin??? richtig!!!! sie spielen den dk. ich spiele fast ausschließlich meinen pala.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den hat man früher auch kaum gesehen. jetzt gibt es von denen auch sehr viele. soll ich jetzt auch ein thread aufmachen und rumheulen????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

immer alles schön locker sehen. ist doch nur ein spiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (18. Februar 2009)

Also Leute man sieht dass hier viele rumjammern die sich noch nie mit dem DK richtig beschäftigt haben.

"Ein" DK kann noch nich mal alles was im eingangstread beschrieben wird oder hat der DK jetzt auch noch 153 Skillpunkte ?


----------



## Kinaris (18. Februar 2009)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Overpowered heisst: Ich brauche keinen Skill um erfolgreich zu spielen. Und genau das ist beim DK der Fall. War das emotionslos genug für Dich?



Falsch und zwar mehr als Falsch. Ich spiele seid Wow released wurde und habe mit WOTLK auf Dk gewechselt. Und was du behauptest entspricht nicht der Wahrheit. Mit einem DK dmg zu machen erfordert timing den eins wurde die ganze zeit vergessen. Er macht nur DMG wenn er optimal seine CD's der 6 Runen ausnutzt. Einma falsch aktiviert is deine Rota fürn arsch und darfst neu anfangen und musst warten bis sich die Rune erneuert hat.

Also erstma die Spielmechanik einer Klasse begreifen bevor man behauptungen in den Raum stellt die nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen. Den wahllos auf knöpfe drücken bringt nur 1,5 - 2k DPS wenn überhaupt. Erst die richtige Rota lässt 3k oder in 25er Naxx Raid bis zu 5,4k Dps an Patchwork realität werden.
Ich schaffe in 5er 2,5k - 3k DPS und ich spiele einen Dual whield DK. Aber das ist auch erarbeitet und hat viel Gold zum hin und her skillen und Zeit gekostet.
Also erst informieren dann solche Sprüche loslassen. Masashige ist der name meines DK's.

mfg Kinaris


----------



## Filltek Supreme (18. Februar 2009)

ich konnte nicht widerstehen, daher geb ich auch mal meinen senft dazu.

ich versteh das problem ehrlich gesagt nicht, das addon beinhaltet halt nunmal eine neue klasse um es neben dem neuen höchstlevel und den neuen inhalten zusätzlich attraktiv zu machen.

der startlevel 55 ist vollkommen in ordnung, ich hätte keine lust gehabt nochmal von lvl 1 anzufangen. ich habe 2 weitere 70ziger mit denen ich zu bc zeiten erfolgreich raiden war und da ging mir das leveln ordentlich auf die senkel.

das dk's überhand nehmen kann ich auch nicht bestätigen, ich sehe genug schamis und palas rumlaufen, stört mich nicht.
zu dem würfeln auf alles und können nicht spielen, stört mich auch nicht gibt genug andere die das gleiche machen und ebenfalls nicht spielen können.

ich bin bisher in meiner frost dk tank karriere selten plötzlich verstorben, gut gelegentlich hat man das gefühl mehr schaden zu kassieren, aber die heiler in meiner gilde haben sich noch nicht beschwert dass mein dk jetzt sehr schwer ist zu heilen.

von daher 

vote4close/  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (18. Februar 2009)

Also 5--20% der dks sind wie Kinaris, sie wissen wie man die klasse spielen muss und haben sich eine rota erarbeitet!
dann gibts die restlichen 60-80% der dks drücken wahllos auf die knöpfe wo die goilste animation drauf ist und machen imbadmg nämlich um die 1k dps, das ist ja schon fast soviel wie mein tank macht (!!!)


----------



## tp_ (18. Februar 2009)

Ich finde DK einfach nur putzig, gerade im PvP - gefühlte 99% der DK die im BG rumrennen sind PvE-Looser die jetzt mal wenigstens im PvP auf die Kacke hauen wollen - und das in der Regel ohne Erfolg. Ich spiele einen 61er PvP Magiertwink, und mir kommen auf fast jedem BG die tränen wenn ich sehe wie 69er DK mit Sabber um den Mund auf mich zu laufen in der Erwartung jetzt gibt es gehacktes - und nach 3 Sekunden müssen sie ihre Blase anmachen, und nach 8 Sekunden liegen sie im Dreck. Noch viel lustiger sind die DK die einen ran ziehen, ausholen und in die Luft hauen weil der andere Genosse DK einen auch gerade wieder ran zieht - bevor ich meinen dot setzen kann befinde ich mich oft schon wieder in der Luft, in der freudigen Erwartung auf DK Nummer 3, ... in der Regel reicht ab dann eine Frostnova und ein Blinzeln um erst mal wieder von diesen nach Verwesung stinkenden Kreaturen weg zu kommen.


----------



## Luke Skywalker (18. Februar 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> [...] Ich, als Krieger, bin Leidtragender dieser DK-Schwemme ... man geht ne ini - bin btw Tank - uns es gibt doch noch einige Sachen die man gebrauchen könnte - aber nein ! - selbst auf die Deff-Hände hat unser geflegter Herr Todesritter bedarf, selbst wenn er full 7T an hat und - wie er beteutet - "nur grade mal so DD ist " , eigentlich ist er ja Tank !
> 
> Leider passiert sowas viel zu oft mit unseren Totesrittern - Daher die Vorderung : "Macht alle Todesritter zu toten Rittern ! - Weg mit den DK's ! "


Das hat rein gar nichts mit den Todesrittern zu tun, sondern mit dem Menschen dahinter, denn sowas gab es schon vor WotLK, wo DD-Krieger oder Vergelterpala auf Deffzeug gewürfelt haben, selbst Katzen, die meinen auf Deffschmuck zu würfeln gibt es auch oft genug.
Aber die Aussage von Dir ist auch nicht besser als das Wegwürfeln der Gegenstände, da sie genau so kurzsichtig ist.

Früher waren es die Jäger nun sind es die DKs, die in Massen in WoW rumrennen.


----------



## VIRUS114 (18. Februar 2009)

ich spiele auch nen dk und muss sagen die klasse ist super geil in der arne oder im bg ist es scheiß egal welchen gegner du hast haust einfach alles platt so wie im pve echt super das ich auch der grund wieso ich mein wow abbo gekündigt habe wow ist  zu einfach und es gibt nur naxx und bgs mehr hat wow nicht zu bieten und dafür 12€ für jeden tag fragen was ich machen soll nein danke


----------



## Namir (18. Februar 2009)

Virusmaster schrieb:


> Also ich bin selbst Todesritter (weil er einfach zu mir passt) und sehe in Dalaran, Og, usw. quasi tausende. Meine Aussage ist wiefolgt: NERFT UNS!
> Ich hasse es Vertreter einer Klasse zu oft anzutrefen und meiner Meinung nach wurde der DK auch viel zu imba, overpowered, usw.
> Z.B. :
> Er kann gegner zu sich ziehn
> ...



ich bin selber auch todesritter und kann dir nicht überall zustimmen.
ich sehe viele parallelen zu fähigkeiten von anderen klassen, da ich denke, dass blizzard sie ein wenig ähnlich aufbauen wollte mit dem sinn, dass sie nachher balanced reinpassen.
ich fang gleich mal an mit deiner liste:
gegner ranziehen --> krieger anstürmen, sonst hätte er keine chance gegen verlansamungszauber (allerdings kein betäubungseffekt ausser man hat die glyphe)
gegner festsetzen --> kniesehne, frostschock, verkrüppelndes gift. fast jeder nahkämpfer hat etwas, da sonst der gegner leicht abhauen kann, ohne dass man etwas dagegen unternehmen kann (ausser pala und druide, aber die rennen dafür schneller)
elitebosse solo legen --> alle tanks mit heilfähigkeiten können das, palatank und sogar feral, der aber zum heilen aus der gestalt muss und mehr schaden bekommt. sogar hexer schaffens mit ihren pets und jäger auch.
hat mega krit --> naja, ein kumpel hat nen 80er feral, blau equipt: fast 40% krit, ich hatte um die 25% mit meinem dk. bei schurken ist's sicher ähnlich. ach ja und palas haben auch viel mehr. ganz einfach, da sie mehr krit skillen können
ony solo farmen --> jop geht, hab ich auch schon gemacht. aber auch ein feral und ein healschami, pala usw. können das auch (solange man heilen kann und nicht grad stoff anhat). allerdings hat sie nur noch so um die 50g bei sich. also nicht mehr wirklich farmwert.
kann begleiter haben --> nur 2 min alle 5 min. ein jäger und ein hexer hats immer (wobei der jäger zumind. immer auf sein pet angewiesen ist) ausser er skillt es im unholy baum, dann hat er aber weniger selbstheilung. und ich geb dir in sofern recht, dass der ghul wie zu viel dmg macht oder auch der dk, wenn der als ghul wieder kommt. ich hau da manchmal 5-6k krits raus.
eine armee beschwören --> hat sehr lange abklingzeit, die halten nicht viel aus und machen auch bei weitem nicht so viel schaden, wie der begleiter-ghul. magier hat spiegelbilder, schami hat wölfe (alle 3 ! min)
kann auf fast alle plattenrüstung würfeln --> pala würfelt auf alles und zwar restlos (auch stoff und leder usw.)
kommt am schnellsten auf 80 --> jop was aber sehr mit:
"hat grosse selbstheilung -->" zu tun hat.
und genau an der stelle muss ich dir recht geben. das ist der ort, wo der dk op ist. 
ich bin mit meinem dk blut geskillt, da es die skillung ist, in der man gut dmg machen kann und doch auch sehr gut tanken ohne gleich wieder umskillen zu müssen. die heilung aus der blutaura/präsenz sind recht erbärmlich und vernachlässigbar (das einzige, was das macht ist den bildschirm mit kleinen zahlen zuspamen) aber todesstoss und runenheilung sind doch sehr stark. ich behaute es ist aus dem grund, dass die heilungen instant sind und werden mit etwas sehr schnell regenerierendem bezahlt (runen). alle anderen klassen brauchen zum heilen zauberzeit oder müssen etwas skillen, dass sie irgendwann mal 1 !! instant-heal haben. ich denke, es würde schon sehr viel ausmachen, wenn runenheilung eine castzeit hätte und man es auch unterbrechen könnte (ansonsten alle 30 sek 22% hp (ausser man hat noch vampirblut an, dann ist's mehr) ist schon sehr viel) oder/und wenn es einen bestimmten betrag hätte anstatt in % zu heilen). 
ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob ihr wisst, wie die heilung des todesstosses berechnet wird. ich sags euch einfach mal: bei einer krankheit 150% vom schaden, den der todesstoss verursacht, bei 2 krankheiten 200%, bei 3 krankheiten weiss ich es auch nicht. dazu kommt aber noch, dass man 75% erhöhter kritischer schaden auf den todesstoss skillen kann. der todesstoss ist zwar nicht waffenschaden abhängig, aber er wird durch ap erhöht. d.h. jetzt in meinem fall: ich habe schon 4-5 k krits gemacht mit todesstoss was einer heilung vonr 8-10k entspricht (ca. 50% hp). es ist jetzt euch überlassen, ob ihr das für viel haltet oder nicht :-P. auch da könnte man eine "castzeit" einführen, so wie beim zerschmettern vom krieger (ich glaube mal, dass es so heisst ^^). oder aber man lässt es so und führt zum beispiel ein, dass eigene heilungen in der frostpräsenz halbiert werden.
ach ja, die würmer hab ich noch vergessen. die sind total op stimmt ^^. im pvp sind sie aber ganz einfach zu killen, da inzwischen jeder hinterletzte irgend ein aoe kann.

so long
Grüsse Namir


----------



## Dregalos (18. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> ICh hasse die dks schon seit ihrem erscheinungsdatum.



dickes /SIGN !!!


----------



## Mirage001 (18. Februar 2009)

Virusmaster schrieb:


> ......
> 
> *P.S. ich bin troll daher*



Also jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr zurückhalten....9 Seiten voll bereits...dachte es würde schneller enden...


LOL....er schreibt es auch noch...und alle fallen drauf rein...meine Fresse...

Trolle....bitte nicht füttern !!!! Der Spruch ist so alt wie es Internet Foren gibt....


Der Starter dieses Threads sitzt vermutlich zuhause und lacht sich schief darüber wie man mit einem einzigen Schwachsinnspost, aus dem jeder auf den ersten Blick erkennen müsste, das es sich hier um Provokation, um die Community zum Schreiben zu bekommen, handelt.

Also Leute macht dem Unsinn ein Ende...

Vote for Close




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S Virusmaster (Starter) hat nicht einen Post zu der Diskussion beigetragen....nur zur Info)


----------



## Steipilz (18. Februar 2009)

lol syned dann ahste bis jetzt nur scheiss dk's gehabt^^ klar sind sie nur tanks ersatz, aber trozdem tanks, und zwar verdammt gute wenn mann es beherrscht^^

ich selbst spiele auch nen dk als main und muss sagen der is gar nicht overpowered (oder ich spile ihn schlichtweg falsch). was mich da schon eher nervt ist dass alle die ihren 1st char nun auf 80 haben und equipt haben nun nen dk hochziehn. das ist sicherlich mit einen grund wesshalb es imo wieder schlechtere dks gibt, weil mann sie miit 55 anfängt und da ist es am anfang echt schwer den richtig spielen zu können.


----------



## Todeshieb (18. Februar 2009)

Kinaris schrieb:


> Falsch und zwar mehr als Falsch. Ich spiele seid Wow released wurde und habe mit WOTLK auf Dk gewechselt. Und was du behauptest entspricht nicht der Wahrheit. Mit einem DK dmg zu machen erfordert timing den eins wurde die ganze zeit vergessen. Er macht nur DMG wenn er optimal seine CD's der 6 Runen ausnutzt. Einma falsch aktiviert is deine Rota fürn arsch und darfst neu anfangen und musst warten bis sich die Rune erneuert hat.
> 
> Also erstma die Spielmechanik einer Klasse begreifen bevor man behauptungen in den Raum stellt die nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen. Den wahllos auf knöpfe drücken bringt nur 1,5 - 2k DPS wenn überhaupt. Erst die richtige Rota lässt 3k oder in 25er Naxx Raid bis zu 5,4k Dps an Patchwork realität werden.
> Ich schaffe in 5er 2,5k - 3k DPS und ich spiele einen Dual whield DK. Aber das ist auch erarbeitet und hat viel Gold zum hin und her skillen und Zeit gekostet.
> ...



Omg - ein DPS-geiles Kiddy. Wenn Du selbst sagt, dass wenn Du wahllos auf Knöpfe drückst (also null Skill) bis zu 2k DPS fährst, dann mach das mal mit ner anderen Klasse - da kommste auf 1k DPS, wenn Du Glück hast. Der Name Deines DKs interessiert hier niemanden ...


----------



## Harloww (18. Februar 2009)

"Elite-bosse super solo legen"
Wie so ziemlich jede andere Klasse auch.

"kann auf fast alle Plattenrüsti würfeln"
Wie Krieger auch, super.

"kann warscheinlich onyxia solo farmen"
Wie FAST jede andere Klasse auch.

"hat mega-crit"
Naja.. nicht so wirklich.

Das einzige was mich nervt sind die Eisketten. Sonst seh ich da nichts soo overpowered.


----------



## Voldemôrd (18. Februar 2009)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Omg - ein DPS-geiles Kiddy. Wenn Du selbst sagt, dass wenn Du wahllos auf Knöpfe drückst (also null Skill) bis zu 2k DPS fährst, dann mach das mal mit ner anderen Klasse - da kommste auf 1k DPS, wenn Du Glück hast. Der Name Deines DKs interessiert hier niemanden ...


du weisst ja nit was er fürn eq hat^^

Wenn du blau eq bist machst du mit knöpfe drücken 1k
wenn du full epic etcetc bist machste halt 2k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenen er in 5er inis 3k dps macht müsste er schon sehr gut eq sein


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

Leute, ganz einfach: *Der Todesritter ist eine total hässlige Klasse, die eigentlich nichts kann, aber trotzdem ,,gut" ist/sein kann, weil sie total overpowered gemacht wurde.* Und die ganzen Leute die einen DK spielen denken auch noch sie wären die Ultra-Pros, dabei können sie nur gut sein, *weil die Klasse von Natur aus schon OP ist!!*


----------



## Scred (18. Februar 2009)

ich habe selber einen dk (am mein main bis mein privat heiler 70 is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und ich muss zu geben (könnte auch an meiner langen unfreiwilligen pause liegen) das dk weniger dmg macht als jede andere klasse das einzig gute am dk ist das er nahezu pausen los 1-2 mobs vermöbeln kann und das er auch gegen retri palas die 9 lvl über ihm sind ca 1 min durchhält

fazit: es kommt wie immer auf den spieler und das eq an

edit:@anduris les dir noch mal die erste und die letzte zeile von deinem post duch  das wiederspricht sich ein klein wenig


----------



## Leetas (18. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie ist an allem wahrheit.........ganz ehrlich,ich HASSE Dk´s ich hab als warri gegen nen dk keine chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und es gibt so unendlich viel bei uns auf dem server das es mich echt ankotzt-.-"

Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich.......etwa jeder DRITTE auf meinem Server ist DK...............................


----------



## wass'n? (18. Februar 2009)

VIRUS114 schrieb:
			
		

> ich spiele auch nen dk und muss sagen die klasse ist super geil in der arne oder im bg ist es scheiß egal welchen gegner du hast haust einfach alles platt so wie im pve echt super das ich auch der grund wieso ich mein wow abbo gekündigt habe wow ist  zu einfach und es gibt nur naxx und bgs mehr hat wow nicht zu bieten und dafür 12€ für jeden tag fragen was ich machen soll nein danke


Warum musst du auch mit 30 chars multiboxxing betreiben?


----------



## wass'n? (18. Februar 2009)

Sorry, Doppelpost.


----------



## advanced08 (18. Februar 2009)

> "hat mega-crit"
> Naja.. nicht so wirklich.



doch mit raidbuffes passt das ganz gut =)


----------



## Zerleena (18. Februar 2009)

ja auch mich stimmt es traurig, dass dieses Gewinsel (sorry aber anders kann man das oft net mehr nennen) über op Todesritter (ach verdammt jetzt hab ich auch schon dieses op verwendet.. scheiß ansteckender Müll immer) und nennen sie imba.. op oder sonstwas. Mal ehrlich was genau ist OP, was ihr aber an den anderen Klassen die das teilweise jahrelang waren (Hexer, Jäger??) net bemängelt? Na klar, Todesritter ist ne neue Klasse und hat ein riesig dickes Zielscheiben-Schild umhängen... flame me. Naja wo es noch keinen DK oder WOTLK gab war es der Jäger, der immer der Sündenbock für alles war, nun hat er den Platz für den Todesritter freigemacht.

Ja er ist etwas stärker als die anderen Klassen, nur heißt das nicht, dass man automatisch der Oberpro damit ist. Wenn man die Runenmacht nämlich nicht richtig handhabt kann aus dem Heldenklassen Gamer auch ganz schnell der Oberkacknoob werden. Ich hab mich auf diese Klasse gefreut, weil es mich schon immer gereizt hat, mal so nen DK auch in WoW zu spielen. Nunja aber wahrscheinlich auch deshalb weil ich den Todesritter auch noch als Untoten Held in WC3 kannte. Nur viele kennen ja nichtmal mehr die alten Warcraft Teile (huch, welche Überraschung, WoW ist nicht das erste Blizzard Game, was die Warcraft-Reihe angeht) und die meisten aber erst Warcraft seit Burning Crusade kennen und nur gaanz wenige noch das WoW Vanilla mit Level 60 Cap und so. Ok, ich merke ich weiche ab aber es ist ein Unterschied ob ich mich mit der Klasse auseinandersetze und mich da reinwurschtel oder einfach nur die Klasse nehme, weil sie ja soo cool ist und schon Level 58 hat, nachdem man die Startreihe fertig hat.

WIe es schon erwähnt wurde, sind die meisten Probleme mit dem Klassen-Handling doch an der Stelle zwischen Bildschirm und Stuhllehne wo ich auch zustimme. Todesritter ist nicht 3 Tasten drücken und 100 Tasten lol Macros sondern halt die Cooldowns der Runen richtig nutzen. Blutwandlung und Runenverstärkung zum Beispiel richtig genutzt können im Notfall deine ganzen Runen freischalten. Aber wie gesagt, man muss die passende Rotation finden und nicht nur anklicken weils cool aussieht. Wenn das mal in die Köpfe der Leute reingeht, die an diese Klasse mit der "Lol, ich kann nix, hab null Skill aber nen DK kann ich mir machen, da brauch ich ja keinen, bin ja imbaaa" Einstellung rangehen. 95% (gefühlt und mein Empfinden also bitte nicht dran aufhängen) der DKs sind nur aus Hypegründen erstellt, weil man ja so ne coole Sau ist und 5% sind die, die vielleicht auch wirklich eine Bereicherung für das Gruppenspiel sind.

Und ja, die richtige Skillung zu finden ist atm teuer, richtig. Aber man kann nunmal nicht mit der erstbesten Skillung in die Welt raustreten. Man merkt doch in der Levelphase bis 80 was sich gut macht und was nicht. Nur bei manchen hab ich da so meine Zweifel. Ich sag nur: Eisige Pfade. Ist mir mal einer begegnet. Kein Pfützchen weit und breit aber der Typ hatte das permanent an. Ich so, warum hast du Eisige Pfade an, hier ist doch kein See oder so. "ähm.. kA was du meinst, aber ich find das so geil, wie das unter mir leuchtet". Keine Ahnung haben warum das so ist wie es ist aber es muss halt alles durchgeklickert werden.


----------



## painINprogress (18. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oh man selten so viel geistigen dünnpfiff gelesen wie in diesem Fred ^^


----------



## Leetas (18. Februar 2009)

Jo, Dk macht weniger schaden als jeder andre Klasse...........


Der war gut. XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tp_ (18. Februar 2009)

Zerleena schrieb:


> begegnet. Kein Pfützchen weit und breit aber der Typ hatte das permanent an. Ich so, warum hast du Eisige Pfade an, hier ist doch kein See oder so. "ähm.. kA was du meinst, aber ich find das so geil, wie das unter mir leuchtet".



Haha, ja - in jedem noch so staubigen BG hat man diese blauen Söckchen an.


----------



## Max76 (18. Februar 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist aber, dass der DK das *alles* kann.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja klar, Heldenklasse  Doch kann er das ja auch nicht alles aufeinmal ihr tut ja so als wär der Dk die einzigste Klasse die voll "imba" ist. 
Hier wird auch immer von "Skill" gesprochen und man bräuchte keinen um DMG mit dem DK zu fahren Jetzt erklär mir doch bitte jemand wieviel "Skill" ich brauche um z.B. mit einem Feuer Mage oder einer Eule gut schaden zu fahren? 
Die Antwort liegt doch ganz woanders. Man braucht immer weniger "skill" um seine Klasse gut genug spielen zu können, damit dabei was rum kommt. Das ist bei allen Klassen so.
Ausserdem kann man mit dem DK auch noch was anders machen als dmg, tanken geht sehr gut mit dem DK. Es wird aber meistens nur über DMG gesprochen?? Das lustige daran ist das DMG Klassen eh am wenigsten "skill" benötigen. Ein Heiler oder n Tank erfordert eindeutig mehr "skill". Da ist übersicht gefragt und nicht nur wild auf makros rumhauen.
Das Spiel wurde insgesamt leichter gemacht, der DK kann nix dafür


----------



## Aratosao (18. Februar 2009)

Und?* Wenn du willst das sich was ändert Schreib das ins Offizielle WoW Forum! Hier wird keiner was ändern können.*


----------



## KiLLa239 (18. Februar 2009)

Malfurion bzw Realmpool Blutdurst ist total von DK's überschwemmt... nervig


----------



## Rhadamanthys2106 (18. Februar 2009)

Sry aber wenn du den DK für OP hältst, wieso spielst du dann nen DK?

Ich hab selber meinen DK als Main seit den ersten Stunden von WotLK gespielt, und weiß auch wei man das macht.
Ja ich hab auchschon viele Deppen erlebt, die in Naxx mit 2k DpS rumgimpen, aber der DK hat wohl, je nach Skillung, eine der schwierigstens Rotas, was den Umfang betrifft.

Außerdem macht tanken mit nem DK eh mehr Spaß und man bekommt auchnichmehr diese Sprüche wie "DKs sind OP *mimimi*"
~So long,
                     Zantha


----------



## WeRkO (18. Februar 2009)

Nur mal was zur Imbaness der DK's:

Bis ca level 70 kann man den Dk als Op bezeichnen, aufgrund des Startequippes da ca T2-T3 Niveau beträgt, danach rennt er halt au mit CraftSachen / Questbelohnungen rum und muss Skill beweisen - gerade im PvP.


----------



## advanced08 (18. Februar 2009)

darum sieht man immer wieder dk mit 800 dps ? oder wie die auf trash todesgriff benutzen und dann rumwhinen das es kein heal gibt ??

es gibt ausnahmen manche spielen so gut das für denen 6k dps bei patchwork kein problem ist manche schaffen 

es nicht mal die 1k dps grenze zu knacken und das nicht nur bei den dks 

nur fällt das momentan enorm auf da jeder gimp sich so einen dk machen wollte aber zu blöd war in 25 lvl zu lernen wie man ihn spielt und ihn versteht 

ich weis nicht wie es mit der rota von anderen klassen aussieht aber ich bin mir sicher der dk ist eine klasse mit den 

schwersten rotas ...



und an alle die den dk zu op finden die können entweder selber nicht spielen oder die haben dks in der grp die genau wissen was die machen


----------



## EricDraven1979 (18. Februar 2009)

Hm ist der DK zu mächtig?! Naja es ist eine Heldenklasse..somit muß der sich ja wohl irgendwie von den anderen Klassen abheben.
Er ist schon recht mächtig...aber es macht einen tierischen Spaß diese overpoweredklasse zu spielen und das ist doch die Hauptsache.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob der nun auf den Servern nervt....hm ich würde sagen das ist eine Einstellungssache. Warum nervt der bei einem 25Raid?! 
Hauptsache ist doch das man die Raids gut übersteht..welche Klasse dann dabei ist, ist doch dann egal. 

Ich finde man kann sich auch künstlich Aufregen. Ich persönlich finde den Todesritter echt super. Hab meinen zwar seit dem durchkommen des start gebietes nicht mehr wirklich angerührt aber trotzdem ist das eine tolle Klasse die richtig Spaß macht. 

Und für die, die es nervt das so viele davon rumlaufen...lenkt die Cam in den Himmel und lauft blind rum.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (18. Februar 2009)

Gerade hat mirn DK in Archa 25er meine T7.5 Hose weggewürfelt, alleind eswegen macht sich die Klasse unbeliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhadamanthys2106 (18. Februar 2009)

_xXTheTruthXx_ schrieb:


> Gerade hat mirn DK in Archa 25er meine T7.5 Hose weggewürfelt, alleind eswegen macht sich die Klasse unbeliebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öhm in archa droppt nur die fertige hose also entweder du hast selber nen DK oder du erzählst grade märchen;
die tokens zum eintauschen: Mage DK rogue dudu droppen nu rin naxx und obsi
und laut deiner sig bist du schurke also kann da irgendwas nich sein


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (18. Februar 2009)

...wie ers net peilt, look:

Archa 25 droppt Beinplatten der heldenhaften Knochensense.
PM ist an.
Ich würfle: 78
Der DK würfelt (WIESO AUCH IMMER): 92

Der Pm istn dumemr Vollidiot und zack, hat der DK das Ding ohne es gebrauchen zu können, verstanden ?


----------



## advanced08 (18. Februar 2009)

sorry aber dann war der pm dumm xD


----------



## Rhadamanthys2106 (18. Februar 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> sorry aber dann war der pm dumm xD



aber sowas von^^
also unser lootmaster hat n addon namens Lootster kannste einstellen welche klassen würfeln dürfen, der rest bekommt einfach nen whisper mit "abgelehnt" oder so^^


----------



## Nonsinn (18. Februar 2009)

Du spielst selbern nen DK? - Dann lösche deinen Char... Ein DK weniger = Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung!

Er kann Gegner festsetzen, hat Begleiter und eine Armee? - Nerf Moonkin... bei dem siehts nich anders aus!

Kann Elitebosse alleine legen? -  Nerf... hmm... so gut wie jede andere Klasse auch!

Kommt wahrscheinlich am schnellsten auf 80? - Jo, er hat 55lvl Vorsprung. Hunter und Hexer sind auch nicht gerade langsam!

Kann für fast alle Plattenrüsti rollen ( bis auf Pala )? - Oho... hört, hört... Krieger kann das auch UUUND der Pala kann auch für Palazeug rollen!

Er kann Ony alleine farmen? - Latte? Welcher 80er mit ein bissl heal kann das nicht? Oo

Hat mega-crit? - Was hat er? Oo... meine Nachbarin hat auch Mega-Titten und die nimmt ihr auch keiner Weg...

Und viele andere Sachen die zu viel Platz im Forum einnehmen würden? - zb. adhawiludhkljsahdliawpgkldpjigr?


----------



## Blinka (18. Februar 2009)

...mimimi.../closed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lowstar (18. Februar 2009)

Virusmaster schrieb:


> Also ich bin selbst Todesritter (weil er einfach zu mir passt)



was ist das fuern argument??!! kann doch jeder, der dk spielt sagen..

wisst ihr noch als der hexer kam?!
genau das gleiche: es gab zu viele u. alle sagten: "mimimi fear, dots- zu stark mimimi"
wird schon.. 
Spielt WoW oder lasst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rengaw6 (18. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
DANKE @ Nonsinn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThEDiciple (18. Februar 2009)

*Er kann gegner zu sich ziehn
*
Stimmt kann er, konnte bisher keiner. Nennt man in fachkreisen klassenunterschied

*Kann gegner festsetzen (eisketten, zehrende Kälte)*
Mages können es ebenfalls, hexer fearen dich, schurken stunnen dich und Dk's können halt das , letzteres nur durch 51 talent im frotsbaum (zehrende kälte)

*Besitzt eine grosse Selbstheilung*
Du wirst merken das dir die selbstheilung im pvp nicht viel und im pve auch nicht wirklich was bringen wird, zumal du reine blut geskillten dks nie im pvp antreffen wirst

*Kann Begleiter haben*
Können andere auch, der normale Guul stirbt nach einer zeit . Dauerhafter nur durch skill

*Eine armee beschwören*
Rettet dir in einer 5er evt noch 10er Inze den arsch das wars dann aber auch außerdem langer cd

*Elite-bosse super solo legen*
Konnten Jäger und Hexer auch schon vor dem DK
*
kommt warscheinlich am schnellsten auf 80 (nicht nur wegen dem lvl55-start)*
wie schnell man lvlt hengt nicht von der klasse ab sondern vom skill des spielers und dessen ausdauer bzw nutzt er addons oder nicht (alla carbonite)

*kann auf fast alle Plattenrüsti würfeln(auser palazeug)*
Uh ja da haben wir einmal die off platten und deff platten , hat eine off / tank klasse so an sich

*kann warscheinlich onyxia solo farmen*
Kann ein Druide auch, ebenso schon Hexer gesehn die das machen

*hat mega-crit*
nicht mehr als andere

*und viele dinge die zu viel platz im forum verbrauchen*
ahja


alles im allen ist es traurig das der TE Dk spielt, aber warscheinlich hat er seid lich king beginn erstmal eine andere klasse gezockt und später dann auf DK gewechselt und whinet jetzt das viele andere es auch tun. 

Nix weiter als ein weiterer sinnloser DK Flame thread und dann noch von einem angeblichen dk spieler. Na ja futter genug für unsere dauer flamer hier, die alles flamen außer ihre eigene klasse. OP ist nur der der seine Klasse und seinen gegner kennt, und dieses OP nennt man in fachkreisen auch skill woran es manchen hier einfach fehlt. Es ist halt einfach den fehler bei anderen zu suchen wenn was nicht klappt


----------



## Held² (18. Februar 2009)

1. Dafür verbraucht er sozusagen sein spott+charge cd auf einmal ? ^^ ändert nichts am resultat blöd <<<<<blöd wenn diese fähgikeit dafür einen ziemlich langen cd hat im vergleich zu charge
2. stun hat mitlerweile jeder <<< öm NEIN<<< jede meele aber 
3. Jede Hybridklasse heilt sich x mal besser << doll.. <<< wenn er sich mit dem "imba" Todesstoß "hochheilt" macht er dafür auch weniger schaden 
4. soviel schaden macht der doch nicht << ne garnicht zieht alle klassen im pve ab.. <<< seit DW nerf macht er nicht mehr soviel dmg
6. kann jeder hexer oder dudu mit skill << hm eher nicht 80 elite mob mit 150k hp mit nem hexer .. net wirklich <<< kommt auf den elite mob an ist es ein 5er schafft es selbst ein dk nicht solo
7. warum? oO << muss nie regenerieren <<< pala, hunter, usw auch net Oo
9. schafbar mit fast jeder klasse << ja aber dk hats wie pala sehr leicht<<< jain meiner meinung nach spielt sich jede meele klasse im vergliech zu den caster im pvp leicht(ausser schurke)
10. mit nem tempo von 3.00 yay ! << dafür crit öm und ^^ zauber sind meist länger <<< ???

Das der Dk ein bisschen op ist stimme ich schon zu auch wenn nicht aus den lächerlichen gründen die der TE genannt hat
aber der dk hat schon seine schwäche zb. das er krankheiten auf sein ziel draufmachen muss um gut dmg zu machen aber ein paar klassen die instant einfach wegmachen und ein dk kommt so gut wie garnicht an einen frostmage ran


----------



## Rhadamanthys2106 (18. Februar 2009)

Nonsinn schrieb:


> Hat mega-crit? - Was hat er? Oo... meine Nachbarin hat auch Mega-Titten und die nimmt ihr auch keiner Weg...


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenns vllt für viele komisch klingt, aber du hast 1000000%tig recht^^


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (18. Februar 2009)

Eisige Gegenwehr -> First Medallion
Medallion -> 2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahan (18. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es sehr witzig, wenn hier so viele schreiben: 

"DK kann dies und das"
--> Dafür kann jene Klasse das aber auch...

"DK kann was anderes tolles"
--> Eine andere Klasse kann das aber auch. 

Das ist fast so, als ob ich 'ne Gruppe betrachten würde, bei denen einer alles kann, die anderen können aber nur einzelne Sachen gut. Man muss hier schon das Gesamtpaket betrachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (18. Februar 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Dank dir, du hast grade einen der VIELEN DK-Flame-Threads erstellt. Kriegste n Achievement für...
> 
> Wie wärs mit: Sich damit abfinden, ODER BLizzard im Offiziellen Forum flamen, ODER einfach mal die Fresse halten?



und du hast grad einen der vielen "weint doch net rum"-flames geschrieben -.-

@topic
ich spiele keinen dk sondern n schurken
aber ...
ich mag dks eigentlich
sehn cool aus und machen ordentlich schaden^^

aber noch besser wenn dks selber nen nerf wollen


----------



## Blaggi (18. Februar 2009)

_Jeder Nappel der nen DK spielt war nur unfähig seine Mainklasse weiterhin zu spielen ... that´s it._


----------



## Melih (18. Februar 2009)

> Die Todesritter sind überall!




Komisch, unter level 55 hab ich noch nie ein Todesritter gesehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (achtung ironie)


----------



## Hanar (18. Februar 2009)

Das nenn ich echt krank...rein deine Punkte die du anführst...

@Er kann gegner zu sich ziehn - Krieger kann anstürmen, Druide Katze anspringen usw.
@Kann gegner festsetzen (eisketten, zehrende Kälte) - Deffkrieger kann stunnen
@Besitzt eine grosse Selbstheilung - große Selbsheilung ist sehr Euphemistisch...
@Kann Begleiter haben - für 2min -> (vil kleiner dmg "Boost" wenn überhaupt, Krieger hat dafür Todeswunsch)
@Eine armee beschwören - und was soll die bringen? macht auch nicht viel mehr dmg
@Elite-bosse super solo legen - aber nur wenn sie nicht viel dmg machen, und dass dauert dann meistens auch lange
@kommt warscheinlich am schnellsten auf 80 (nicht nur wegen dem lvl55-start) - das war ja Blizzards Gedanke, dass Spieler schon mit lvl 55 anfangen. Ob du jetzt schneller auf 80 kommst wie eine andere Klasse das lass ich mal dahingestellt, weil man das nicht objektiv sagen kann. Ich komm mit einer Klasse die mir liegt auch sehr schnell auf lvl 80(von 55) und dass muss kein DK sein.
@kann auf fast alle Plattenrüsti würfeln(auser palazeug) - das macht ein Krieger auch...Deffsachen, Dmg-sachen...
@kann warscheinlich onyxia solo farmen - mit welchem lvl? mit 60 sicherlich nicht.
@hat mega-crit - Blödsinn. Anfangs hat man vill den Eindruck weil man mit lvl 58 rare-Equipped aussteigt, aber mit lvl 80 schaut das anders aus.

Im endeffekt hat Blizzard alle Klassen gut ausbalanciert, mit lvl 80(und entsprechendem Equipp) machen alle Klassen ziemlich gleichviel Schaden. Ich wein sicherlich den 100dps nicht nach, den ein DK vill mehr dmg macht. 

Und zum Schluss noch ne Frage: Habt ihr wirklich nichts besseres zu tun als euch aufzuregen "MIMIMI die machen alle so viel DMG!" ???
Ich verstehe die Leute nicht, die immer nur Jammern.


----------



## Korgor (18. Februar 2009)

mimimi DK´s sind ja soooo overpowered.

Ich meld das ganze hier mal, ist schon das 93634528 +1 Thema!


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Februar 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> aber noch besser wenn dks selber nen nerf wollen



Das ist nicht komisch sondern hat nen Hintergrund!

Warum will er nen nerv? Ganz einfach weil ihm die Klasse Spaß macht, er trotzdem mehr Herausforderung möchte und folgendes passieren würde:

Gruppensuche heute:

2 DD irgendwelche Klassen
4 DKs

jetzt trifft ein nerv den DK kritisch und auf einmal macht er weniger Schaden als ein Schurke!

Wieviele DKs würden wohl übrigbleiben? Genau! Nur die, die ihn WIRKLICH spielen möchten weil ihnen die Klasse gefällt!

Dann wieder hochpowern und der DK hätte sich "gesund" genervt!

Nette Theorie aber wird Blizzard wohl NIE umsetzen! Eher wird die Horde mit der Allianz zusammen reden können und gemeinsam mit Arthas das Bierbraufest feiern...


----------



## Zippolio (18. Februar 2009)

Hy,

Also ich finde das hier gerade echt lachhaft, von 100% können viel. gerade mal 10% einen Dk spielen, von viel crit brauchen wir ned reden  hatt ein Jäger bzw V.Pala auch oder jede andere Klasse was auf viel crit geht.


Op wo? Also in 25er Raids kenne ich noch keinen Dk was  erster in dmg wahr (oder Dps)

das höchste was ich daweil bei einen Dk gesehen habe an Dps war 3500-max4k.

Also shadows oder hexer bringen da mer raus.




Ja es gibt zu viele und?  was willst den machen wens die nicht passt dann spiel nicht.


mfg Zippo.


----------



## Grashalmzähler (18. Februar 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Euch heulsusen ist warscheinlich eins noch nicht klar geworden, der DK ist die ERSTE Heldenklasse in wow und hat somit auch das Recht mächtiger zu sein als die Anderen. Befasst euch mehr mit der WoW geschichte.
> 
> Und wenn ihr dann immernoch jammert versucht doch einfach mal selber nen Weg zu finden nen DK klein zu bekommen als gleich NERV! NERV! NERV! zu brüllen. Jede Klasse hat seine schwächen, man muss sie nur finden und ausnutzen.



jo gute einstellung, heldenklasse in einem rollenspiel -.- du peilst au net worums da geht: den char beherrschen und das maximum rausholen, 90% der dks spielt die nur weil sie stärker sind als andere um damit sein ego hoch zu ziehn. an diese hier mal ein "viel spaß" 

aber was ich ausdrücken möchte is, das eine heldenklasse was in nem strategiespiel was zu suchen hat, aber nicht in einem rollenspiel

/flame on

mfg


----------



## ReWahn (18. Februar 2009)

Lanyx schrieb:


> 1. Dafür verbraucht er sozusagen sein spott+charge cd auf einmal ? ^^
> 2. stun hat mitlerweile jeder
> 3. Jede Hybridklasse heilt sich x mal besser
> 4. soviel schaden macht der doch nicht
> ...



1. ist deathgrip er einzige skill im game, der einen gegner ZU DIR ziehen kann. alles andere bringt dich zum gegner.
2. nicht jeder, und auch nicht so effektiv und lediglich durch eisrunen-cd begrenzten.
3. moonkins und shadowpriests müssen form switchen zum heilen, wodurch sie an schaden einbüssen und verwundbarer werden. lediglich dmg-palas können sich mit instant flashight ordentlich und effizient heilen...
4. macht mindestens so viel schaden wie pets von nicht-bm huntern oder hexerpets, hat dazu eine stun.
5. die zerreissen so manchen gegner in der luft.
6. bei weitem nicht so einfach wie der dk, da hexer recht viel schaden nehmen und manaabhängig sind und ruiden zum sefhea (den dks wie gesagt nebenbei haben) in castergestalt müssen, wo sie sehr verwundbar sind.
7. weil er mit übertrieben starkem equip startet, und wie schon gesagt praktisch keine downtimes kennt.
8.muss ich dir zustimmen. 
9.ebenfalls.
10. dmg-output ist wirklich noch nicht soo übertrieben, vergliche mit zB arkanmagiern oder anderen klassen...


----------



## Duplexhammer (18. Februar 2009)

Zum Tehmentitel, ja DK-Spieler sind überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich habe ein gespaltenes Verhältnis zum DK. Denn zum einen mag ich Tank-DKs sehr, zum anderen hasse ich DD-Dks. Das liegt natürlich darin begründet dass er Todesgriff der nervigste spell im ganzen PvP ist. Und natürlich dass soooo viele  DD-DKs rumlaufen, so dass es einem einfach zuviel wird. 

Und unter diesen DD-Dks gibt es 3 Arten von Spielern:

Spieler 1 hat eine eher erwürfelte Talentverteilung und schafft es wild immer dieselbe Taste zu drücken. Er macht so gut wie keinen bis wenig Schaden (<1 k in heroics).
Spieler 2 hat eine ordentliche Talentverteilung und schafft es verschieden Tasten in Reihenfolge zu drücken. Er macht annehmbaren Schaden für sein equip.
Spieler 3 hat eine gut ausgerichtete Talentverteilung und Ausrüstung. Er schafft es die Tasten in einer wirklich sinnvollen Reihenfolge zu drücken und Runenmachtdumps einzubauen, dieser Spieler hat wahrscheinlich geschafft nachzulesen wie eine vernüftige Rotation aussieht. er macht sehr guten Schaden.

Die Spielerarten 1 und 2 brauche ich nicht wirklich. Und Nummer 3 ist mir wegen des Dmg/equip-Verhältnisses etwas suspekt. Es reicht mir wenn die "reinen" DDs (Hunter/Lock/Mage) an der dmg-Spitze sind. Leider oder Gott sei Dank sind nur 10% der DK- Spieler der dritten Art vertreten. Das mag bei anderen Klassen auch so sein, nur wird man den Verdacht nicht los dass es bei den Dks wegen des Klassendesgins mehr gimps sind.
Zum Thema PvP gegen einen vernüftigen DK muss man glaube ich nichts sagen. Aber das PvP-Balancing kommt dann sicher mit 3.1.4 -.-

Also nerft sie einfach ein bisschen. Muss ja nicht viel sein 
Auch wenn das wohl wenig an der Anzahl der DK-Spieler ändern wird.


----------



## Shedanhul (18. Februar 2009)

Wieso machen wir nich alle einen Nerf (/random 1-10) Thread ? 1=Pala 2=Priest 3=Hunter usw.
Auch wenn viele hier nur was schreiben, um irgendwas zu schreiben, schreib ich auch mal was, was auf meiner persönlchen Efahrung beruht:
Also:
Zum Thema Todesgriff,Pet, CDs, whatever ----> klassenspezifische Skills. Jeder hat halt irgendwas, was ihn besonders macht.
Über im PvP-----> Aus meiner Erfahrung als Hunter, kann ich sagen: DK=Toast mit Eier und Speck aka Frühstück (wenn auch üppig^^)
Über im PvE-----> Mehr oder weniger, DKs sind halt sehr gute DDs, die mit Skill und Eq sehr viel Dmg machen, aber: Als Hunter, Mage, Shadow usw (usw=alle weiteren DDs) is das AUCH möglich.

Und DK heißt nich gleich Noob. Wenn ein DK-DD dem Tank seine Items wegwürfelt, dann is er ein Noob/Arsch/xy. Aber der DD kann das auch wenn er ein Warri wär.
Also, bei allem bezüglich des Dks: Es kommt auf den SPIELER an, nich auch die Klasse.

So long 
Sheda


----------



## Melchio (18. Februar 2009)

Wie hieß das vor dem Release... "die erste Heldenklasse" und nicht "die einzige auf immer und ewig" 

Ich kann jetzt nicht unbedingt behaupten, dass jene Klasse Op ist... andernfalls würde ich nicht so oft als Sieger in Duellen hervorgehen mit meinem Def Krieger. Von daher "who cares"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (18. Februar 2009)

und der 3 millionste mimimi Thread -.-  .


----------



## Lisutari (18. Februar 2009)

Virusmaster schrieb:


> Er kann gegner zu sich ziehn
> Kann gegner festsetzen (eisketten, zehrende Kälte)
> Besitzt eine grosse Selbstheilung
> Kann Begleiter haben
> ...


Naja, n verbessertes Pullen halt. Gegner zu sich ziehen kann jede Klasse
Haben 1) alle Heilerklassen (Was imemrhin schon 4 von 10 sind) und 2) auch manche andere zB Hexer
Hexer, jäger..Auserdem sit der Begleiter nicht sooo toll
Ist halt ein Angriffsteigerungseffekt mit übertriebener Animation
Kaum eine Klasse die das nicht kann, außer bei den 5 mann Qs, und das schafft Dk auch nicht
Kommt auf den Spieler an...
Auf Fast alle Plattenrüstugn außer Palazeug? Also das Krieger Zeug...Und umgekehrt: Den Dks würfeln die Krieger auch das Zeug weg.
Das können so viele das ihr lootgold runtergesetzt wurde...
Nicht als einziger


----------



## firehawk14 (18. Februar 2009)

*Sind sie zu stark, bist du zu schwach.*


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (18. Februar 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n83NpZggMI

das ist alles was ich dazu sagen will


----------



## SohnDesRaben (18. Februar 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> nja und obwohl sie so op sind sind sie meiner meinung nach die schlechtgespielteste klasse in wow (neben schurken^^), weil einfach jeder depp nen dk hat und meint den spielen zu können



/sign


Wenn ich in Random Archa 25er DKs sehe die DPS fahren, die in der Nähe eines Tanks liegen... dann krieg ich Krämpfe!
Aber es gibt auch Mages/Warris/(beliebig fortsetzbar) die ihren Char nicht spielen können. ;-)


----------



## RED DEVIL (18. Februar 2009)

Hab mir zwar nicht alles durchgelesen ,aber ne menge Antworten gefunden die dem DK gegenüber negativ eingestellt sind.Deshalb fordere ich >>>>DK<<<<abschaffen.Dann sind wir wieder auf dem Status das Hexer zu Imba sind,also auch abschaffen.Ach ja den Hunter sollte man sowieso Bannen,lol .Na ja und so weiter und sofort.Wenn dann alle Klassen abgeschafft wurden bekommt jeder sein Blizzard Bärenbaby und kann damit glücklich werden.
Man oh man,das is nen RPG und da gibts nunmal Imbaklassen und andere die nicht so Imba sind,ausserdem is der DK neu und spielt sich super,is doch klar das viele den ausprobieren.Seid doch froh das Blizz das Spiel weiterentwickelt und auchmal was neues bringt.Die nächste Heldenklasse kommt mit sicherheit ,und dann ? gibts wieder die Heuler denen das nicht passt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochwas..ich hasse Gnome,die gibts auf Allyseite in Massen,sind vielzu klein und sollten...was wohl....abgeschfft oder wenigstens vergrössert werden damit es keine Gnome mehr sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (18. Februar 2009)

Die Argumente des TEs finde ich nicht so dolle, jedoch stimme ich ihm zu das DKs etwas zu stark sind.

War neulich im Tiefensumpf mit meinem 65er Druiden-Tank. Hatten nen Hexenmeister dabei und nen DK. Da ich die Aggro auch bei Flächenschaden problemlos halten konnte, haben beide natürlich alles rausgehauen was sie hatten, der Hexer bevorzugt Feueregen. 

Ende vom Lied? Hexenmeister auf Level 64 mit über 800DPS an ZWEITER STELLE, wo war wohl der DK, welcher wohlgemerkt level 63 war?

Außerdem sind DKs in Instanzen nervig. Ich weiss nicht ob die Leute sie einfach nicht spielen können oder es tatsächlich an der Klasse liegt. Aber Aktionen wie Pullen mit Todesgriff, oder bei ZWEI Gegnern einen festsitzen (Zermalmen trifft mit Glyphe zwei Ziele.... stattdessen darf ich die Mobs zusammenziehen und verlier derweil die Aggro), oder bei einem großem Pull (5-10 Mobs) mir mal eben bewusst von der Hälfte die Aggro zu klauen damit ich angeblich nicht sterbe o_O

Nein... ich mag DKs nicht, bzw. DK Spieler. Wenns auch nur an der Überheblichkeit der größeren Masse an DKs liegen mag...

Daher fände ich einen kleinen Nerf schon angebracht. Einfach nur der Selektion halber den DK schwächer machen damit diese ImbaRoxXoRDKs (die vorher Schurken waren ;-)) verschwinden weil der DK ja "nix kann".

Vor Release hieß es im übrigen nur weil der DK eine Heldenklasse ist soll er nicht auch entsprechend stärker sein.


----------



## Saberclaw (18. Februar 2009)

Ich spiel selbst nen DK als Main, weil er verdammt viel Schaden macht, wenn man weiß, dass Dks ne Rota brauchen und wie man diese sinnvoll anwendet.

Desweiteren ist er in manchen Punkten bestimmten Klassen gegenüber vll "overpowered", aber wies halt so is hat jede Klasse auch ne Antiklasse/-en...soviel dazu.

Ausserdem haben Dks nen geilen Raidsupport was den Schaden angeht und wer dann net weiß wie er seinen Schurken z.B. spielen muss um mehr Dmg als der Dk zu machen, der tut mir leid....ernsthaft.

Und last but not least an den TE: Wer einen Dk spielt MUSS damit rechnen einer von Millionen DKs auf nem Sever zu sein ums mal übertrieben auszudrücken. Und grad das is das reizvolle, denn es gibt wirklich viele Gimps, die ihren DK net spielen können, da freuts einem umso mehr , wenn man sich von der Masse abheben kann.

Also mach dir nich ins Hemd und nimms hin, wie dir auch schon paar meiner Vorposter geschrieben haben.


Dks sind geil und ultra-pööööhzeee!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blinka (18. Februar 2009)

Liebe Flame Kiddies wer sich auf solch einen Thread einlässt selber schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mimimi...?hoffentlich bald wieder Schule hehehe


----------



## Lacurac (18. Februar 2009)

Als ich letztens im Alterac war, waren da soviele DKs das ich 7 mal den buff "Unheiligeaura" bekommen hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvlol (18. Februar 2009)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Dito ^^ gibt mitlerweile viel zu viele (die als Main spielen) Twinks sind ja net so schlimm





löööy schrieb:


> die meisten dks sind eh nur twinks. die leute lvln ihre chars auf 80 aber ham dann keine lust n char von 1 bis 80 hochzulvln deshalb erstellen sie sich nen dk...



xD


----------



## Bottlewave (18. Februar 2009)

Also erstmal sag ich dazu, der DK ist definitiv zu stark meiner Meinung nach. Er vereint massiven Schaden mit super defensiven fertigkeiten, heilung und ein Pet bzw. teilweise 2 dazu. Im 1v1 ist ein Guter DK fast nicht zu schlagen, wenn überhaupt nur als Magier oder loladin.

Im übrigen finde ich das Argument "Der DK hat das Recht op zu sein, weil Heldenklasse" sowas von unterbelichtet. Heldenklasse heißt nicht das diese Klasse stärker als andere ist/sein soll/sein darf. Jemand der wirklich denkt das es Klassen erlaubt ist op zu sein, weil sie "Heldenklasse" heißen, dem möchte ich doch Nahelegen mit Mmorpg's aufzuhören und sich wieder bei den Handelsüblichen singleplayerrpg's aka Pokemon einzufinden, wo imba sein erlaubt ist.

An einigen Ecken gehört einfach mit der Nerfkeule eins übergebraten. Klar hat der DK seine schwachstellen, jedoch hat er, um sich vor diesen zu schützen, exzellente Fähigkeiten. Meiner meinung gehört die Runenheilung aus dem Spiel entfernt, das würde mir ansich schon reichen. Denn keine Hybridklasse kann sich während des Kampfes so extrem hochheilen. Der Feraldruide muss switchen und kann derzeit nichts machen, ist also schutzlos, der Schattenpriester muss seine form verlassen, der Schamane hält generell nicht viel aus und ist silenceanfällig, der Paladin muss seine Bubble zünden um sich richtig hochzuheilen (aber okay, Paladine sind bzw werden mit 3.1 auch solche Kandidaten für Nerfkeulen)

Das ist nur meine Meinung und was ihr davon haltet ist mir latte. Ich persönlich hab mit DK's nicht wirklich probleme, aber wenn man diese mal selbst spielt und einfach die möglichkeiten anderer Klassen sieht und vergleicht, muss man mit gesunden Menschenverstand eigentlich zur Endlösung kommen, das der DK in einigen Ecken zu stark ist.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Dranay (18. Februar 2009)

1. die meisten von uns DKs sind Twinks
2. die allermeisten DKs sind Gimps. Sorry, ist aber so....

Ja der DK ist ziemlich stark, aber auch nicht stärker als ein guter Paladin oder andere Klassen. Leider gibt es auch auf dem 80er Bereich zuviele DKs, die denken die können tanken und BAM liegen sie tot dran. Oder sie laufen mit Epix rum, halten sich für die coolsten und ich mach mit 4 Epix aus Heros/für Marken weitaus mehr DMG und tanke als DD besser als die....

Arm ist das, mehr nicht.


Aber durch einen Nerf werden die GimpKs auch nicht weniger. Das Problem ist so ziemlich das Selbe wie damals bei den Schurken. Jeder Nappel macht sich nen DK, weil er "böse", "schwarz" oder keine Ahnung was fürn Mist "ist".

Das wird erst dann aufhören, wenn der DK ne rosa Rüstung bekommt xDDD

Ansonsten machs wie ich, grins dir einen ab und freu dich über das rum gegipme, ist doch amüssant xD


----------



## slook (18. Februar 2009)

dass schlimmste als nahkämpfer kannst im nix mehr machen da du von einem zum anderen punkt fliegst


----------



## ReSiN (18. Februar 2009)

So erst mal JA ich spiel nen DK ... flamet mich !



> dass schlimmste als nahkämpfer kannst im nix mehr machen da du von einem zum anderen punkt fliegst



Hmpf merkwürdig "todesgriff" hat nen CD von 25 Sec. wenn man drauf skillt 20 Sec. und wenn du es gleich mit mehrern DK's aufnimmst.. Selber Schuld

3/2-Mann-Q schafft man mit'm Hunter/Dudu/shamy/Pala auch .... 5-Mann-Q's schafft auch er net alleine 

"Super Selbstheilung" allerdings nur wirklich wenn mann auch auf "Blut" Skillt wenn nicht dann nicht ... Wobei bei unter dieser Skillung der Schaden etwas leidet

Er kann Platte tragen ... OHA !!! Er kann auch als Tank fungieren ... schon mal in einer HC-Inze mit Scwerer-Rüssi oder Leder getankt ... Viel Spaß ...

So das war meine MEinung dazu


----------



## lucifermaycry (18. Februar 2009)

Ja es gibt eine Überflutung der Server an DKs. Aber der DK ist nicht zu übermächtig, er ist nur eine sehr gute und angenehmen Klasse um zu lvln.


----------



## LordBowser (18. Februar 2009)

dk´s sind übelst fett! ich liebe die dinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gib dem ganzen einfach noch ein wenig weile...
eine "heldenklasse" kann sich nicht von heut auf morgen im spiel wirklich einleben.
das wird schon noch ^^


----------



## Rotel (18. Februar 2009)

Todesritter ist eine gute und grundsolide Klasse. Die ganze Debatte ist lächerlich. Solche Threads gabs anno dato schon beim Paladin "omg er hat Gotteschild, wie imba super mega hyper op". Oder als PVP in closed zones kam, war jeder 3te n Rogue. "Ui der 1-hitet mich ja quasi, wie imba". Von der Schami Debatte mal nicht zu sprechen...

Wenns was neues gibt ist die Faszination gross, kein Wunder laufen gefühlte 100 000 Todesritter rum. Und bei der Masse steigen halt automatisch auch die negativen Erfahrungen! 

Hört auf zu heulen, kippt mal eure Vorurteile und spielt euer Spiel. Jammerlappen.


----------



## Baggerfahrer (18. Februar 2009)

Das DK´s OP sind interessiert mich eigentlich wenig,da ich nur PvE spiele und nicht auf Recount achte.
Wie´s im PvP aussieht weiß ich nicht.

Und einen Punkt der mich seit Release stört.

--> Es gibt einfach zuviele... einfaches Beispiel: Man sucht eine Grp für Daily Hc, macht den Lfg und sieht das 10 Leute eine Gruppe suchen, und von diesen 10 sind dann 7 Dks.
Ich hab grundsätzlich nix gegen Todesritter (relativ gute Buffs für den Schlachtzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), wie halt erwähnt stört mich die Masse.





Mfg


(Ich spiele übrigends Hunter^^)


----------



## cheekoh (18. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also mal ganz ehrlich ich bin das ewige gelaber über todesritter wirklich sowas von leid...

klar gibts massig die ihn spielen, aber auch das hört auf....

dass die so overpowert sind liegt daran dass es ne heldenklasse ist ihr volldeppen....wer ewig wow zockt und immernoch nicht das wort heldenklasse kapiert hat soll sich tetris kaufen....

ihr alle seid selber schuld...ursprünglich sollte der todesritter nur über eine lange epic quest reihe zu verfügung gestellt werden.

nur weil mindestens 60 prozent von euch zu dämlich is so eine questreihe zu absolvieren habt ihr rumgemotzt " mimimi was soll der scheiß mit questreihe, ich will den so speiel"

und jetzt wo ihn jeder einfach spielen kann isses auch nicht recht...mei leute stellt euch doch einfach 10 vor 8 vorm kik und singt den "final countdown" song bevor ihr durch euer ewiges dämliches rumgelaber hier leute auf die nüsse geht....


----------



## Baggerfahrer (18. Februar 2009)

cheekoh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> also mal ganz ehrlich ich bin das ewige gelaber über todesritter wirklich sowas von leid...
> ...




Warum sind bitte alle schuld das es diese Questreihe nicht gibt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ca. 3/4 der Community (Grobgeschätzt) hatte sowieso nie Bock auf nen Todesritter.


----------



## Anubiz24 (18. Februar 2009)

Mit Palas auf Hordeseite und Schamis auf Allyseite wars auch so das da ne echt Flut war und die irgendwann ebte. Aber so OP wie die DK´s waren die nicht. 

Ich hab früher Hexer gezockt, bis die so kastriert wurden, das mir die klasse keinen Spaß mehr machte. Seit Addon spiel ich nen Pala, weil der endlich mal Fun bringt
und etwas DMG. Seit der DK in Mode kam, seh ich immer mehr die ganzen Gruppenquests solo machen. Da wo ich mit meinem T7,5 Deffzeug ne 5 grp brauch, stolziert der DK mit nem DD der nebenbei minimal healt. Habs in Eiskrone oft genug gesehen.
Und die Aussage jede klasse hat nen Selfheal und kann Stunen ist ja so auch nicht richtig. Ich als Tankpala hab Handauflegen mit CD von ca 20 mins jeh nach Skill. Wie oft kann der DK seine Runenheilung nutzen oder wird um 2% des verursachten schadens geheilt? Ich heil mich nur mit dem richturteil. Bubble Zünden kurz vor exitus bringt nur was wenn man bisl Mana hat.
Allein schon im PVP sind DK´s nervig. Man greift Warsong Flagg .. rennt raus .. wird vom ersten DK Todesgegriffelt ..... rennt weg .....nächster DK Todesgriffel ... bis dahin is alles bei mir und ich bin kaputt.

Es verlangt ja keiner das Blizzard den so dermaßen die Talente beschnippelt das die Rumtümpeltn wie Palas damals. Nur die Fähigkeiten etwas mehr ins Gleichgewicht bringen um nicht andre Klassen in vergessenheit geraten zu lassen. Aber es kann ja auch sein das es mit neuem Content ja schon änderungen gibt ... vielleicht .... bisl weniger gute stats für DK Rüstungen. Ohje .. es is aber egal wie Blizzard es macht.  Am ende is immer eine Klasse sauer auf eine andre und verlangt änderungen. Vielleicht ist es ja auch absicht, das die leute nicht immer den ein und selben Char spielen, sondern auch ma nen Twink vor Frust weiterleveln um die Alten Welten nicht überflüssig zu machen.


----------



## Baggerfahrer (19. Februar 2009)

Anubiz24 schrieb:


> Mit Palas auf Hordeseite und Schamis auf Allyseite wars auch so das da ne echt Flut war und die irgendwann ebte. Aber so OP wie die DK´s waren die nicht.
> 
> Ich hab früher Hexer gezockt, bis die so kastriert wurden, das mir die klasse keinen Spaß mehr machte. Seit Addon spiel ich nen Pala, weil der endlich mal Fun bringt
> und etwas DMG. Seit der DK in Mode kam, seh ich immer mehr die ganzen Gruppenquests solo machen. Da wo ich mit meinem T7,5 Deffzeug ne 5 grp brauch, stolziert der DK mit nem DD der nebenbei minimal healt. Habs in Eiskrone oft genug gesehen.
> ...





Erstes dickes: Glaub alle 30 Sekunden -.- in Verbindung mit Vampirblut glaub ist der Heal noch stärker.
Zweites dickes: /sign....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (19. Februar 2009)

Eins vorneweg - ich hab ausser dem Threadtitel nichts gelesen.

Überrascht? Normal tu ich das ja, wenn ich irgendwo poste. Aber hier kann ich ganz ohne Kristallkugel und ESP die Flut der Debilität, die über den Thread hereingebrochen ist, ersehen. Dreizehn Seiten tun ein übriges.

Gehen wir also die unvermeidlichen Schwachheiten an, die mit Sicherheit irgendwo auf den 13 Seiten so verzapft wurden:

1. Imba weil kann sich selbst heilen.

 Öhmja, Gegenfrage: Wer kann das nicht? Gibt mittlerweile deutlich mehr Klassen, die es in eingeschränktem UMfang zumindest können als solche, dies nicht können. 

2. Natürlich is der Imba, ist ja auch ne Heldenklasse, hat ja auch Blizzard vorher gesagt daß der imba wird.

 Keine Ahnung, wie oft ich den Scheiss, mit Verlaub, schon hab lesen müssen. Vermutlich werd ich ihn auch noch mit 90 lesen, wenn sich meine Mitrentner im Seniorenheim kurz vor der täglichen Medikamentenausgabe über WoW damals unterhalten. Fakt ist aber: Eine solche Aussage gibt es nicht. Blizzard hält die offiziellen Verlautbarungen - von der EULA mal abgesehen - wirklich so simpel und knapp, daß selbst ein Grundschüler den Inhalt erfassen kann. Daß trotz völliger Abwesenheit einer Aussage a la "stärker als andere Klassen" ebendies behauptet wird, lässt nur 2 Schlüsse zu. Entweder ist das Lesevermögen des Betreffenden selbst für die Grundschule nicht ausreichend, oder aber er neigt zu Phantastereien und behauptet gern, was ihm grade in den Kram passt.

3. Imba weil Todesgriff

 Ahje, der Todesgriff. Was hab ich ihn schon verflucht - nicht, daß ich ihn zu stark finden würde, aber wenn man diese Fähigkeit einfach weggelassen hätte, gäbs vielleicht weniger flames. Wobei, die Morlocks aus WoW wären dann wohl auf den Heldenklassen-Zug aufgesprungen. Wo wir aber grade dabei sind, erkläre man mir mal den Unterschied zwischen anstürmen und ranziehen. Im 1 gegen 1 kommts genau aufs gleiche raus, und im Massen-PvP gibts Todesritter auf beiden Seiten. Das einzige was die Fähigkeit ist: Auch der dümmste schaffts, im Zerg einen rangezogenen anzuvisieren und draufzudonnern. Tot wär man, wenn man im Fokus steht, so oder so, ob rangezogen oder nicht. Darüberhinaus hat der böse Todesgriff einen ebenso bösen cooldown und stopft eigentlich nur die allerärgsten CC-Löcher. Ja, richtig, davon hat der Todesritter nämlich nicht wirklich viel. Stuns gibts gar keine, lediglich den Griff und einen semi-spambaren snare (der eine Frostrune kostet, und Runen hat man nur 6 - je nach spec kostet die Rune mehr oder weniger massiv DPS, beim spammen generell massiv. Was sagt uns das? Alle 35 Sekunden kriegt man einen Gegner ran, den Rest der Zeit ist man CC-Opfer Nummer eins.

4. Imba weil Stille

 Mhm, ja, Stille hat er, der Todesritter. Auf nem cooldown, der andere Stilleklassen zum lachen bringt, mit Runenkosten (Probleme: siehe snare). Ausser der Stille gibts noch einen Nahkampfunterbrecher, wie ihn so ziemlich jede Nahkampfklasse hat. Nix besonderes. Achja, unserer kostet Runenmacht serienmäßig. Bischen ungünstig, aber egal. Ich für meinen Teil würd die Stille übrigens mit Kusshand eintauschen gegen spellreflect.

5. Imba weil voll viel dps - ich bin zwar no net 80, aber ich hau 3 mobs gleichzeitig weg

 Soso, Respekt. Hier ist Dein Keks. Hast Du fein gemacht, wirklich. Und jetzt nennst Du mir im aktuellen content eine Klasse, die das nicht kann. Ich habs mit quasi jeder geschafft. Achso, weil man solo elitemobs killen kann. Hm, also das hab ich als Heiligpaladin in komplett grün sogar geschafft bei gelben Elitemobs. Und das will was heissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oh, richtig, DK soloed Onyxia!1nrefpLX!!, richtig. Stimmt. Die Fähigkeit, einen Bosskampf aus der Grundversion von vor 3 Jahren solo zu machen - mit entsprechend (un)brauchbarem loot - die bringt das komplette Spielgefüge ins Wanken. Paladine können das übrigens auch, sogar wesentlich stressfreier. Druiden auch, was man so hört. Und selbst wenn nicht - wen bitte juckt Onyxia? Schurken kriegen verschlossene Kisten solo auf und ich nicht, NREFPLX!1 Oder: Ich sammel voll gerne pets, aber der Jäger kann viel mehr davon haben und ich nicht, NREFPLX!!1 Denkt ihr eigentlich nach, bevor ihr den Mund aufmacht, oder tut das zu sehr weh?
Der DK ist im solo-PvE genau an einer Stelle "imba" - level 58 bis 68. Da bekommt er nämlich perfekt zugeschnittenes equip geschenkt, daß so zwischen den alten T2 und T3 gravitiert. Nehmt euch ne nicht-Heiler-Klasse (damals waren die T-Sets ein wenig eindimensional) und ihr werdet sehen, wie durch Zauberhand sind die genauso effektiv wie ein DK. 

6. ZOMFG Platz 1 im DMG-Meter!1

 Nur weil in Deinem raid der Todesritter nunmal spielen kann und der Rest aus Pfosten, Broten und lobotomisierten Ratten besteht, konstituiert das noch keine "imbaness". Man gönne sich einfach mal eine Runde WWS-logs, danach kann man guten Gewissens nicht mehr behaupten, daß hier ein Ungleichgewicht zugunsten des DK vorherrschen würde. An der absoluten Spitze ist er definitiv nicht, er ist gut dabei im Gegensatz zu anderen Problemfällen, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

7. Ich bin Krieger und jeder DK würfelt mir meine Plattensachen weg! IMMER!1

 Aha. Soso. Ist ja wirklich furchtbar. Erst warens die Paladine, die meinten, plötzlich tanken zu können, und jetzt sinds die bösen Todesritter. Seien wir mal alle heilfroh, daß sonst niemand Platte tragen kann, die Kriegertränenbäche würden zu reissenden Fluten mutieren.
Im Spiel gibts: 3 Stoffträger, 2 Lederträger, 2 Kettenträger, 3 Plattenträger. Einigermaßen ausgewogen, wie vorher auch. Die einzige "imbalance", die ich sehe, liegt bei der "casterplatte", die nur eine skillung einer Klasse benutzen kann, und die dafür einfach überdimensional vorkommt. Ansonsten, lieber Krieger, Du hast es erfasst. Der Todesritter kann im Prinzip genau das, was Du auch kannst. Nicht großartig besser oder schlechter, aber anders. Ausrüstung braucht er die gleiche. Zwar sind ihro Lordschaft früher mal automatisch maintank gewesen und konnten quasi die lootverteilung einem ganzen Raid aufoktroyieren, aber das war vor 2 Erweiterungen. Heute hat man als Krieger genau das gleiche Problem, das andere Klassen seit Beginn haben: Da ist jemand in der Gruppe, der auf das selbe Zeug scharf ist wie ich. Damit muß man natürlich erst mal klar kommen.

8. DKs können alle nicht spielen!

 Richtig. So ist es, Du hasts erkannt. Über meinem Monitor hockt ein metallisches Spinnending mit Blizzard-Logo auf der Seite, das mir jedesmal, wenn ich mit dem DK einlogge, diverse unter das BTMG fallende Substanzen injiziert. Ist auch richtig so, dem stimmt man ja in der EULA zu - wer nen DK erstellt, muß mit den Drogen leben. Heldenklasse und so. Ich hab mittlerweilen auch nur noch selten Probleme damit, auf andere Klassen umzuloggen und sofort skill zu zeigen, wie sichs gehört.

Sag mir doch mal einer, ob ich alles erwischt hab oder ob mir was entgangen ist.


----------



## Sharaija (19. Februar 2009)

also früher gab es ne hunter plage xD heute sinds eben die dk's was kommt demnächt?!? vllt schreien die dann ja auch 1a dk item  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmardin (19. Februar 2009)

Sethek im Großen und Ganzen hasste es erfasst und (wenigstens) mir den Abend versüsst!


----------



## Saberclaw (19. Februar 2009)

Sethek schrieb:


> Eins vorneweg - ich hab ausser dem Threadtitel nichts gelesen.
> 
> ....
> 
> Sag mir doch mal einer, ob ich alles erwischt hab oder ob mir was entgangen ist.




/sign und mehr gäbe es auch nicht mehr zu sagen, außer zusammenfassend, dass jeder der eine Klasse wegen speziellen Begebenheiten imba findet einfach mal seinen Horizont erweitern sollte (nicht das was ihr vermutlich denkt) und viele viele viele Aspekte mehr in diese Art der Überlegung einbeziehen sollte *über "omg der kann ony solo machen o.O NREEFFF!!!11einself" nachdenk*


----------



## Immondys (19. Februar 2009)

Tobbse schrieb:


> omg ich lach mich kaputt was für ein käse hier geschrieben wird:
> also was den ersten post angeht haben ja schon genug leute hier diese lächerliche lista auseinander genommen
> aber was liest man noch:
> (ich mach jetz keine zitate das würde zuviel zeit in anspruch nehmen^^, also fasse ich zusammen)
> ...




Hinzufügen möchte ich noch, das hier nur die Leute herumheulen, die ihre Klasse im PVP nicht spielen können. Der DK ist overpowert - lachhaft, ein guter Hexer oder Mage hält mich auf Distanz und schießt mich ab. ein Schurke, der seine Klasse beherrscht kann über einen DK nur als zusätzliches Futter lachen. Und einen guten DUDU in Nahkampfrange zu halten - auch nicht so einfach.
Und das herumgeheule der ganzen Krieger, das ihre geliebten OFF Items jetzt weggewürfelt werden - selber Schuld, ich spielen meinen DK als Tank und da hab ich first need wenn ich es gebrauchen kann, egal ob off oder def Equipment. Und das lasse ich mir nicht nehmen. Und wenn ich in einer Gruppe nicht tanken sollte, seh ich das auch zu meinen ungunsten immer noch so, wenn der Krieger first need anmeldet, egal ob es off oder def Items sind und ich 1000 mal need hätte, Tank geht vor und ich passe.

So, heult weiter.


----------



## Pluto-X (19. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die stören nicht weiter. In den BGs sind fast immer Jäger und Palas vor den DKs. Die dps im raid sind schon ganz schön hoch, das liegt aber glaube ich auch viel am Flächenschaden. Der reine Boss-Schaden ist nicht höher wie bei anderen dds. Blizzard hätte aber lieber eine Heiler-Klasse ab 55 spielbar machen sollen. Was soll man mit so vielen DDs ? . Es herrscht doch immer akuter Heilermangel (schlimmer noch wie Tank). Bei uns in den Gildenraids gehen jedenfalls meistens nur 1 bis 2 DKs mit, die anderen spielen ihre Stammklasse. Was aber echt ein wenig nervt bei den Todesrittern sind diese komischen Augen und das düster-blasse Aussehen xD.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (19. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es auf Dethecus recht ok mit den DKs...


----------



## Palanator (19. Februar 2009)

Ich hab schon einige Foren beiträge gelesen  aber was hier rauselassen wird is ja nur noch peinlich 

DK´s OP???? dazu nur skill is alles (und ich meinnet den  vom DK Spieler)

Fakt is jeder hat seine lieblingsklasse und wen die mal net so toll is wie man es gern hätte wird los geflamed (und zwar jeder gegen jeden)

zur masse der DK´s => hm weis ja net aber is ne neue klasse muss man testen und ich prognstiziere in spätestens 2 monaten sind 3/4 ihren schon wieder leid und widmen sich wieder ihren alten lieblingen

die loot frage is doch wohl net ernst gemeint  es GAB, GIBT und wird IMMER ninja looter geben das liegt net an der klasse sondern am typen hinterm schirm

Schneller auf 80 als andere ?? Ähm  ja gut man spart sich halt lvl2-55 kein grund zu flennen bei einem start auf lvl 1 htten sich wohl die wenigsten bis keiner die mühe gemacht einen anzufangen

Abschliesend  noch ein resumé DK´s sind fast eine eierlegende wollmilchsau zur verdeutlichung Bsp. Unholy dk´s sind im prinzip Platte tragende nahkampf hexen inclusive pet





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anuee (19. Februar 2009)

den Jägern freuts


----------



## Caidy (19. Februar 2009)

Virusmaster schrieb:


> Also ich bin selbst Todesritter (weil er einfach zu mir passt) und sehe in Dalaran, Og, usw. quasi tausende. Meine Aussage ist wiefolgt: NERFT UNS!
> Ich hasse es Vertreter einer Klasse zu oft anzutrefen und meiner Meinung nach wurde der DK auch viel zu imba, overpowered, usw.
> Z.B. :
> Er kann gegner zu sich ziehn
> ...



hast du mal andere klassen getestet?^^ nur mal so als frage

1.Er kann gegner zu sich ziehn- da gebe ich dir recht, hat aber ne größere cd, also isses ok find ich

2. Kann gegner festsetzen (eisketten, zehrende Kälte), stimmt das ist total op.... ich meinte eisfalle, fears, wucherwurzeln und kicks/ drachenodem etc sind nix dagegen.

3.Besitzt eine grosse Selbstheilung, da gebe ich dir auch wieder recht, die sind bisschen zu groß, nen cd auf 3min setzen und max 10% heilen wär ok ( bzw  kann sich der warri imo auch selbst heilen mit irgendnem stoß)

4.Eine armee beschwören, gut nen 20min cd, der schami kann 2 ele beschwören die auch massig dmg raushauen, das is wohl nix..

5. Elite-bosse super solo legen, kann ich mitem dudu auch, und als retri sowieso, warris ham auch keine probleme, hmm vlt stoffies, ne eigtl auch nichtm, je nach skillung.

6. am schnellsten? glaub nen retri is nich langsamer, und ich mit meiner dudu hatte 7 tage played ohne erholt von 1-80, find ich auch ganz ok. das liegt nicht an der klasse sondern am spieler ob er schnell lvln oder bisl in der gegend schlendert

7. auf alle platte würfeln, außer pala. hmm, ja dies toffies können zum glück nicht auf alle stoff sachn würfeln, da haste total recht. ( is ja so gedacht das man auf alles was man tragen kann evtl auch needen darf)

8. Ony schafft mitlerweile mit mehr oder weniger Zeitaufwand jeder, vlt tun sich stoffies schwer, aber das ist kein kunststück

9. glaub nen schurke kommt auf mehr crit

10. was hier gar nicht so recht aufgegriffen wurde... viele (gibt immer ausnahmen) die dk spielen können den gar nicht spielen, das letzte aus ihm herausholen, weil er ja so op is das 2-3 knöpfe reichen -.- zumindest kommt es mir so vor, deshalb gehe ich mit keinem rnd mehr ine ini.... lachplatte was manche abziehn



und @ vorposter wg tank oder off items ö.Ö also du bist tank und bekommst deshalb alles? ahhhja....

bei uns geht der nutzen vor, dh def sachen bekommt sicher zuerst der tank, und sachen mit viel ausd wenns besser is was er gerade trägt, aber der rest, also die dd sachen, gehen eben an die dds, die amchen ja den schaden... aber denke mal so reif sind viele noch nicht das zu erkennen, aus diesem grund u.a mag ich die meisten dks nicht


----------



## Genomchen (19. Februar 2009)

Es gibt nur einen Spruch, der zum Todesritter zutrifft. Wenn alle diesen verstehen, wird endlich dieses Gejammer über den Todesritter aufhören:

He's easy to handle,
but hard to play.

lg
Genomchen


----------



## Shadowcreeper (19. Februar 2009)

Wir haben in unserem Raid genau EINEN deathknight...
Ich spiele den Todesritter gerne, es macht einfach Spaß und Blizzard hat sich 
da wirklich eine tolle Klasse ausgedacht. Kann sein dass unser Realm eine Ausnahme ist,
aber 80er Todesritter sehe ich nicht viele.


----------



## Nicolanda (19. Februar 2009)

dks sind opfer^^ kommen gegen mein pala nen scheis an xD


----------



## Hishabye (19. Februar 2009)

Nur weil man nix gebacken kriegt, muss natürlich Blizzard wieder
alles nerfen und man heult sich in irgendwelchen Foren aus...

Kommt ihr euch nicht bißchen blöd dabei vor? oO


----------



## Aloren (19. Februar 2009)

Sethek, ein dickes, dickes Sign !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde es einfach nur jämmerlich, wie jeder auf dem Todesritter rumhackt. Leute, habt ihr keine anderen Probleme ? Wenn er euch so auf den Sack geht, vermeidet eben die Schlachtfelder, spielt auf einem PVE Server, whatever. Es ist einfach nur noch nervig, so eine gequirlte scheiße zu lesen.
Sobald die nächste Heldenklasse rauskommt, pienst ihr an der auch nur noch rum !
Wie lange muss man diese verdammte kacke noch lesen ? Leute, hört auf mit spielen, wenn für euch die Balance futsch ist. Wenn ihr euch von den ( wie ihr sie selbst nennt ) Todesritter-Gimps abziehen lasst, frag ich mich, könnt ihr alle eure Klasse nicht spielen ? 
Sowas verjammertes hab ich noch nie erlebt. Und vor allem, was bringt dieses rumgestresse ? Eben, nix ! Der Todesritter gehört nun fest zum Spiel, so wie es der Pala, DoTLock, Mage und und und tun ! Und daran wird euer ewiges Gejammer NIX ändern, gar nix ! Findet euch damit ab oder verschwindet !
Ich spiel DK und es macht Spaß, weil es was neues ist. Dabei finde ich nicht, dass er furchtbar viel mehr und schlimmere Sachen kann, als andere Klassen. Zumal das, was er kann jedes mal eine oder mehrere Runen kostet und selbst die sind schnell verbraucht !
Also, wo ist das Problem ?


----------



## Vilar (19. Februar 2009)

Danke Sethek. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattzomix (19. Februar 2009)

sethek hat die essenz des threads erkannt und die perfekte antwort geliefert, dem gibt es nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Ekim (19. Februar 2009)

Ich habe Onyxia als Blu-DK solo gemacht. Aber das hat mein Kollege als Pala auch. Jetzt machen wir das nicht mehr, die Goldmenge wurde auf 54G gesenkt (glaub können auch 58 sein, schlagt mich). Das bringt nichts. Übrigens spiele ich den DK noch als Main. Ich sage noch, weil jeder Depp nen Dk spielt. Und der schlechte Ruf, den die Klasse hat wird durch die arogante Spielweiser dieser Leute nicht gerade besser. Ich kann nur von glück reden, dass ich mir inzwischen ein so guten Ruf erarbeitet habe, dass man mich anfragt.

Aber diese Schwämme von DK geht mir auch über die Hutschnur. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich andere Chars auf 80 gespielt und bin kurz davor den Main zu wechseln. Ich würde einen Nerf auch zustimmen, dann spielen die Kinder wieder Hunter. Ich würde ja nichts sagen, wenn die versuchen würden ihren DK voll auszureizen. Aber dies geschieht nicht. Man will eher möglichst leicht erfolge erzielen. Da geht es nicht um Teamplay. Häufig werden auch andere Chars geärgert (gegankt).

Habe ich bereits oft erlebt, da ich auch viele meiner Twinks spiele. Aber das läuft nur so lange, bis ich auf meinen Main umlogge. Dann zeige ich denen, das ein DK auch gespielt sein will.

Naja mitlerweile mache ich auch mit meinen anderen Klassen DK`s nieder. Nicht alle. Aber wie gesagt, die meisten, die derzeit auf den Servern rumlaufen haben keinen Plan.


----------



## Mike.. (19. Februar 2009)

Kann jetzt zwar nicht sagen, wie es im High-End Bereich ausschaut...aber grade in meinem jetzigen lvl Bereich sind DK's ne Seuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut...mit 68 wahrscheinlich kein Wunder, da den viele noch hochleveln "müssen".
Einzigste, was mich an ihnen nervt is die Tatsache...dass Sie:
- meinem Warri die Platte wegwürfeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- auf die Frage antworten "Bist du Frost geskillt?"..."Nö, bin Blut" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Und plötzlich schimpfen, wenn Sie mal nicht an 1. Stelle im Recount stehen ^^ so wie gestern bei mir passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja...aber ansonsten. Unbedingt mächtig find ich Sie nich. Vielleicht haben andere Klassen da mehr Schwierigkeiten, kann ich nich sagen. Aber ich muss sagen, falls mir n Ally DK über die Axt läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  liegt der im Staub, mitsamt seinem Ghul oder den komischen Würmern. 

MS ftw!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## defectio (19. Februar 2009)

Max76 schrieb:


> *Wie ignorant kann man den sein. Du sagst du spielst ein DK weil er zu dir passt?!...jo und zu den anderen nicht, oder wie soll man das verstehen?!
> Der Dk wurde als Heldenklasse angesagt und das ist er auch geworden. Ich wette wenn der DK nicht so stark geworden wäre würdest du rumheulen das der DK n Vollwurst ist und ja echt nix kann. Es is immer das Selbe, in der WOW Gemeinschaft wird immer rungeheult, man kann es den Leuten nie recht machen. Es gibt nirgendwo soviele Klischees wie in wow.
> 
> Soo mal zum Punkt:*
> ...



You're my hero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (im Ernst jetzt ^^)
Aber echt mal: Der Dk ist nicht wirklich soooo Imba wie alle meinen... Sorry aber mit meinem Smiter (atm Level 71) lege ich die Dks ohne jegliche Probleme... Kommt vielleicht daher dass ich bereits zwei Dks auf 80 habe. Das sollte aber beweisen dass man den Todesritter einfach kennen muss...
Erinnert euch mal zurück an die Anfänge von WoW: Dort waren auch alle der Meinung dass Paladine "imba" seinen. Was kam raus? Pala wurde in den Boden generft, obwohl er nach ein paar Wochen Erfahrung (kurz vor dem Patch) als nimmer so "op" galt da jeder die Klasse kannte..


----------



## Anubiz24 (19. Februar 2009)

Ich geh  mal NUR auf die Begründung von Sethek ein:

1. Imba weil kann sich selbst heilen ( kann ich nur was zu den Klassen die ich atm spiele oder zu BC-Zeit gespielt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Öhmja, Gegenfrage: Wer kann das nicht? Gibt mittlerweile deutlich mehr Klassen, die es in eingeschränktem UMfang zumindest können als solche, dies nicht können.

Hier sind auch teilweise behauptungen gefallen das es fast jede Klasse kann.

Paladin: 
Als tank; Handauflegung mit dickem CD .... das geht immer ..  heilt einen zwar auf 100% HP .. aber DK mit seiner Arme macht das meistens bei nem einigermaßen guten Spieler wet
              Siegel, heilt einen beim Kloppen auf den gegener ..... JUHU 300 bis 500 heal alle paar sec.
              Bubble zünden und healen .. bringt nur was wenn noch bisl mana vorhanden ist.

Als Retri; selbiges wie Tank, bis auf gen geweihten Kreuzzug mit dem instant heal bei Critt .. in meinem Retrigear funtz das nur bei jedem 4. hit.

Healer:   Ok ... war ich nie --- mach ich nie .. also kann ich nix zu sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Magier: Hat der Selfheal??  Ich erinnere mich nicht zu BC Zeiten oder jetzt auch mal nen Mage im BG gesehen zu haben der sich healt. Ausser verband.

Hexxer: Ja GS. Und in dem Schneiderteilset zu BC heilt jeder dmg ihn um 2 oder 3 %. Kann sein Begleiter Opfern und kriegt Bubble ... kann der sich weiter healen?

Schurke: ???

Hunter: ???

Krieger: ???

Nicht flasch verstehen .. ich will hier NICHTS BEHAUPTEN!! Ich will hier nur versuchen soweit ich weis bisl aufzulisten was wer an sich heilen kann. Wenn was fehlt bein den ??? oder den anderen die ich aufgezählt hab, steinigt mich nicht gleich oder so. Bringt mal bei wer was heilen kann .. und sag ma einer an wo hingegen sich DK nur heilen kann.

THX schonmal fürs NICHT-FLAMMEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (19. Februar 2009)

ich glaube es ist beabsichtigt, dass der DK als "heldenklasse" besser ist als die anderen. schließlich war er für WotLK eine große neuerung und man wollte vermutlich sicher gehen, dass diese klasse jeder spielen (oder zumindest ausprobieren) möchte. diese klasse dann noch tankfähig zu machen ist eigentlich genial und wirkt dem serverweiten tankmangel entgegen. (funktioniert es? kein plan. im LFG-channel wird mMn immer noch ebenso oft nach nem tank gefragt wie nach heilung.)

deshalb gehe ich auch davon aus, dass mit dem nächsten addon eine weitere (imba) heldenklasse eingeführt wird, die heilen kann.

ich persönlich habe den DK auch ausprobiert und als spaßig, nett und ein wenig overpowert empfunden. als mainchar kommt er für mich aber nicht in frage: zu abgegrabbelt, überall anzutreffen, als roxxor-kinderklasse verschrien ...so möchte ich nicht rumrennen. ein nerf würde dem schlechten image dieser klasse da vermutlich auch nicht mehr helfen. DKs sind die neuen jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## madcyp (19. Februar 2009)

bin zwar kein rpler aber ist es aus RP sicht nicht sogar ne ganz gut in die Geschichte passende Sache, dass DKs von vielen so gehasst werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asessino (19. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob es hier schon gesagt worden ist aber denkt doch mal an Classic und an BC Zeiten da haben sich alle über die schurken aufgeregt dass jeder noob einen Schurken spielt usw. na merkt ihr was ja genau dass gleiche wie beim DK jetzt !
Ich glaube wircklich dass díe wow gemeinschaft einfach jemanden braucht denn sie nieder machen kann ! Ihr werdet alle noch sehen mit dem nächsten addon ist es wieder was anderes dann gibt es wieder normal viele dk , und ihr habt alle eine andere klasse die ihr nieder machen könnt ! Ich persönlich finde genau dass was ihr hier macht , genau dass macht es für mich so interressant einen DK zu spielen weil es einfach gut tut wenn man aus einer inze kommt und gesagt wird dass die anderen die einen nicht dabei haben wollten sich geirrt haben und man doch kein kack noob ist ! 

Einfach mal die zeit abwarten es wird sich wieder normalisieren aus dann is wieder gut !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (19. Februar 2009)

Asessino schrieb:


> Ich glaube wircklich dass díe wow gemeinschaft einfach jemanden braucht denn sie nieder machen kann !
> 
> ...
> Einfach mal die zeit abwarten es wird sich wieder normalisieren aus dann is wieder gut !
> ...



vielleicht stimmt das sogar. es gibt viele klassen, die schon mal unbeliebt waren bzw. heute noch sind. alte und neue vorurteile: jäger (kinderklasse und farmchars), schurken (pvp-imbaness, heute raid-überflüssig), hexer (generell überpowert), paladine (kein schaden), priester (zu wenig HP als heiler gegenüber dem pala), usw.

das ist wohl etwas dass sich aus dem RL nur allzu leicht ins spiel einschleicht: "klassismus" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !?


----------



## _Garry_ (19. Februar 2009)

Anubiz24 schrieb:


> Ich geh  mal NUR auf die Begründung von Sethek ein:
> 
> 1. Imba weil kann sich selbst heilen ( kann ich nur was zu den Klassen die ich atm spiele oder zu BC-Zeit gespielt habe
> 
> ...



Betreff Krieger:
Man lernt ab 75 ne fähigkeit, die einen um 30% der eigenen HP heilt.
Als Furor hat man ein Talent das einen heilt und das kann man sogar konstant obenhalten..also dauer heal ^^
Mein krieger is auch noch Blumenkrieger.
Ein DefTank geht ZH und holt sich ein schmuckstück was einen um 120HP wenn man blockt ( natürlich nur bei benutzten!) Aber in kombination mit Schildblock geht man kaum down.
Je nach Gruppen-Quest macht ein dies ein Krieger Tank solo. UND ich habe nur bei bestimmt 4-5 qs ne grp machen müssen, weil die Elis dann doch caster waren.
Gut gespielt UND geskillt macht der Krieger Ony auch solo. Hab ich auch schon probiert, doch leider hab ich noch Probs in Phase2 XD

So übern daumen mit KK kann der Krieger mit 3Fähigkeiten sich selbst heilen und mit Trinket sogar 4 sachen.

Dient nur zur Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolaa (19. Februar 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Dank dir, du hast grade einen der VIELEN DK-Flame-Threads erstellt. Kriegste n Achievement für...
> 
> Wie wärs mit: Sich damit abfinden, ODER BLizzard im Offiziellen Forum flamen, ODER einfach mal die Fresse halten?




sprach der todesritter =)


jo ich hasse die todesritter auch seit beginn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yhoko (19. Februar 2009)

mir gehen dk´s aus folgenden gründen auf den wecker: erstens scheind es gefühlte massen von ihnen zu geben und zweitens ist mir persöhnlich aufgefallen, das dk´s besonders gerne absolute wehrlose pve-holys angreifen und gancken. scheinbar brauchen einige spieler das wohl um auch mal ein erfolgserlebnis zu haben. aber das ist alles subjektiv, denn je mehr spieler einer klasse rumlaufen-desto mehr spieler mit `kiddyverhalten´sind dabei. was früher der jäger war ist nun der dk.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

yhoko  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bottlewave (19. Februar 2009)

Man merkt an den antworten hier wirklich wer nen DK spielt und wer nicht ^^


----------



## colisa (19. Februar 2009)

Der Boom iss nur gegeben, weil man ihn ab 55 spielen kann. Leider.
Sogar ich hab n dk, ich nehm ihn zum farmen, zu mehr isser net zu gebrauchen.
Es ist und bleibt eine Klasse, die niemand braucht.
Ich hab jetzt noch nen Krieger hochgespielt, 
der macht mir mehr Spass, hat aber ewig gedauert^^. von 1 auf 80, net von 55....


----------



## DeadVirus (19. Februar 2009)

Was soll das denn ich spiele zwar selber einen DK (LOLOLOL) aber mir geht das eigentlich voll am allerwertesten vorbei.


Ich denke das wird sich bald ändern!!!!!

Auf Ungoro hällt sich das eigentlich noch in maßen!


----------



## garath69 (19. Februar 2009)

dieser threat ist total überflüssig. es gibt bereits zig davon, in dem irgendeiner rumflennt wie imba die dk's sein sollen. das ist ausgemachter quatsch!
ich spiele selber einen und das sehr gerne. aber was da immer an blödsinn gelabert wird - selbst von leuten wie dem threat-starter der doch angeblich selber einen spielt, ist mittlerweile echt zum kotzen.

nur um mal auf den text des threat-starters einzugehen...

Er kann gegner zu sich ziehn -- ja klar, ist nützlich, hat aber auch cd, also mir persönlich wäre ne wurfwaffe zum antanken lieber. gut man kann einen caster zu sich ziehen, kommt gleich danach der 2. wirds aber schon eng. da muss man hoffen das wenigstens magieschutzschield grad verfügbar ist

Kann gegner festsetzen (eisketten, zehrende Kälte) .. und mages können sheepen, jäger fallens tellen und und und... da haben auch andere klassen ihre kleinen gemeinheiten

Besitzt eine grosse Selbstheilung .. stimmt und die ist auch sehr angenehm. aber am ebsten selber heilen können sich immer noch dudus und priester - sollen wir die auch gleich abnerfen?

Kann Begleiter haben .. omg ein begleiter!! wie furchtbar... hey jäger, wie seht ihr das? )

Eine armee beschwören .. ja toll. die deppen kann man echt nur beim boss gebrauchen weil sie sonst alles angreifen was im weg steht. und die 20 sekunden die die bleiben sind auch nicht der hit.

Elite-bosse super solo legen .. naja. kommt auf den boss an. ich selber bin da eher vorsichtig. also onyxia würd ich eher weniger allein schaffen, und ich bin 80. gut vielleicht "muss ich ja erst lernen meine klasse zu spielen" *lol* (das war sarkastisch gemeint)
aber ich habe mal gesehen wie ein 80er einen der grons im schergrat allein gelegt hat, was wir zu dritt (2 80er und 1 74er) nicht hinbekommen haben. und was war das für eine klasse? ein PALA! hey also nerfen wir doch gleich noch die palas. immerhin kriegen die im pvp nicht mals churken ohne weiteres down, also weg mit denen, die sind viel zu mächtig.

kommt warscheinlich am schnellsten auf 80 (nicht nur wegen dem lvl55-start) .. nur das ich erst einen char auf 55 haben muss. also habe ich mir das irgendwo auch verdient. den weg habe ich von 0 auf 55 ja schon machen müssen, also habe ich da keinen vorteil draus. (ausser ich kauf nen lvl55+ bei ebay). aber zum leveln ist ein dk sehr angenehm. und was soll daran bitte schlimm sein? andere sagen das über ihren schurken, ihren dudu, ihren pala. das kommt immer darauf an wie gut mir "meine" klasse liegt. ich kenne auch leute, die kommen nichtmal mit nem dk aus der box, weil sie "ihre" klasse und spielweise noch nicht gefunden haben. das ist auch alles relativ.

kann auf fast alle Plattenrüsti würfeln(auser palazeug) .. er trägt ja auch platte. was soll daran jetzt schlimm sein? jetzt würfeln krieger und palas und dks um das zeugs. was sollen die caster sagen? da haben auch hexenmeister, magier und priester um stoffikram gewürfelt. oder dudus und schurken und jäger um leder.

kann warscheinlich onyxia solo farmen .. würde ich mir nicht zutrauen aber ok. wenns einer schafft dann hut ab, und dann kann sie oder er eben sehr gut spielen. das ist NICHTS schlimmes.

hat mega-crit .. ich denke schurken lachen darüber. und im pvp jammern die schurken auch nicht über dks weil die mit denen auch nicht mehr probs haben wie mit kriegern oder palas (mit denen wohl schon eher *lol*),

so gesehen ist dieser threat einer der typischen wein-flenn-und-jammer-threats. und ich glaube eher nicht das die dks generft werden. würden sie die balance empfindlich stören, wäre das schon längst passiert. oder glaubt ihr ernsthaft blizzard testet das nicht ausgiebig selber vorher, bevor sowas auf die testserver geht wo das von spielern nochmal!! alles durchgespielt wird?

der dk kann - richtig gespielt - sehr stark sein. aber auch nicht mehr wie ein pala, ein schurke oder krieger oder oder oder.... das liegt IMMER nur an der person, die DAHINTER am keyboard sitzt. also an DIR, DIR oder auch DIR *lol*

so und anchdem wir uns jetzt alle ausgekotzt haben trinken wir einen, gehen alle nochmal aufs klo, und dann reiten wir los. der nächste mob wartet schon.


----------



## SixtenF (19. Februar 2009)

der ist doch garnicht op. was habt ihr denn?

im pve macht er moderaten schaden (sehr ausgeglichen, wie jeder andere DD)

im pvp ist er nur auffaellig weil seine counterklasse normalerweise kein pvp macht (gegen Tanks ist nen DK nen opfer)


----------



## Protek (19. Februar 2009)

Blizzard hat deutlich gezeigt das sie momentan nicht dazu in der Lage sind, eine vernünftige Klassenbalance aufzustellen.

Aber wem WoW in der jetztigen Form noch gefällt der sollte sich auch mit DK abfinden. Da ist der DK noch das kleinste Übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Su-Si (19. Februar 2009)

Das einzig Neue an diesem Thread ist die Perspektive ("nerft uns"). Alles andere ist alles 100x durchgekaut und wird auch durch die Behauptungen dieses TE nicht wahrer.

Die Argumente übersehen absichtlich oder unabsichtlich so ungefähr alles Wesentliche, so dass ich nicht sicher bin, ob es Bösartigkeit oder Ahnungslosigkeit ist, die den TE zu diesem Unsinn hier getrieben haben. 

Der Schluß, der DK sei overpowered, ist - zumindest was Level 80 anbelangt - schlichtweg falsch. Um Wiederholungen zu vermeiden und den Thread nicht auch noch dadurch aufzuwerten, dass man inhaltlich auf ihn eingeht, erspare ich es mir allerdings, das EIngangsposting (noch einmal) zu widerlegen. im Grunde genommen disqualifiziert sich der TE mit seinen Behauptungen in den Augen derjenigen, die bereits ETWAS Ahnung vom Spiel haben, ja eh selber.

Da wurden weit weniger sinnlose Wiederholungsthreads mit Verweis auf bereits existierende Threads gelöscht.


----------



## Hairman (19. Februar 2009)

lustigerweise ist das beste Gegenmittel, schnell hochgelevelt zu sein.
1-3 Wochen nach Release waren auf Level 80 genau die Todesritter die es ernst meinen und darüber hinaus auch noch spielen können.
Ich kenne einige fähige DK-Tanks die ich genau in dieser Zeit kennen gelernt habe, und noch ne Handvoll DDs darüber hinaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (19. Februar 2009)

painINprogress schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> oh man selten so viel geistigen dünnpfiff gelesen wie in diesem Fred ^^



Jo und deiner ist auf Platz eins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teatron (19. Februar 2009)

Anubiz24 schrieb:


> Ich geh  mal NUR auf die Begründung von Sethek ein:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Hunter haben als Beastmaster die Fähigkeit "Geistbande" die alle paar Sekunden ein paar % der Gesamtgesundheit regeneriert, wenn sein Pet aktiviert ist. Natürlich kann man das Pet heilen und rezzen. 

Zumindest auf meinem Realm hat der DK leider nicht dazu beigetragen, das es mehr Tanks gibt - das einzige was mich IMHO an dem DK stört.


----------



## mandax (19. Februar 2009)

war zu bc zeiten auch net anderst. bc kamm und jeder hat pala angefangen


----------



## Tünnemann72 (19. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie vergeht mir im Moment jeden Tag der vergeht, mehr die Lust hier in diesem Forum etwas zu lesen oder zu schreiben. Soviel Geflame und destruktives Gerede ... Wenn ich mal grundsätzlich die Lust an WoW verlieren sollte, poste ich einfach in keinem entsprechenden Forum mehr und gut ist. Da mache ich auch keine Threads, wie viele andere, auf: "Wähh WoW liegt im sterben" oder "Die pösen DKs". Ehrlich, wenn man hier aufmerksam liest, verliert man die Lust am Spiel. 

Zum Thema: Mittlerweile haben viele detailliert dagelegt, dass der DK auch nur eine Klasse unter vielen ist - mit Stärken und Schwächen. Er ist halt neu und viele beherrschen Ihn noch nicht richtig. Deshalb sind aber nicht alle Spieler, die einen DK spielen Gimps und/oder Kiddys. 

Und wie ich schon einmal schrieb: Jetzt haben die anderen Klassen die deutlich überzogen sind *Mal Richtung Dudu und Pala schielt* Ferner auch Jäger und Schurke *Hust* plötzlich einen echten Feind im BG bekommen, der sogar Contra geben kann ... und plötzlich reicht als Pala halt kein "geheiligter Kreuzfahrerstun" oder wie das auch heissen mag + ein bescheuertes herumwirbeln um den Gegner um Ihn umzuklopfen .. tja Freunde, jetzt müsst Ihr auch mal damit leben, saures zu bekommen ... zeigt doch mal Skill ... denn den brauche ich als Paladin oder Druide im Moment wahrlich nicht.


----------



## Borberat (19. Februar 2009)

YEAH!! 

Also 1: Sethek hat alle notwengigen Antworten gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
       2: Ich finde DKs alles andere als Imba aber ich kann sie trotzdem nicht leiden, nicht weil sie fies oder so sind,
           im gegenteil, als Druide frage ich mich ob die überhaupt gewinnen können, aber es sind einfach zu viele und das nerft mich =)


----------



## Kujon (19. Februar 2009)

hab lang nicht alles gelesen - ist ja ein zu 80% heul-, zu 10% "mir is egal, stehe über dem dk im dmg-meter und im pvp liegen sie auch meist vor mir im dreck"-, zu 5% "ich hasse blizzard, zwinge mich aber trotzdem ein spiel zu spielen dass mir keinen spass macht, aber programmieren würde ich eh alles anders und natürlich viel besser..."-, und zu nochmal 5% posts wie von SETHEK, die den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen haben ;-)

danke Sethek und alle anderen, die das ganze realistisch und nüchtern sehen - dickes sign von mir :-)

@protek: deine aussage erinnert mich an ein satz gestern im ts: "blizzard kann ja nichtmal ein game programmieren, ohne zahlreiche bugs..."

jetzt mal eine ernsthafte frage: bist du fehlerfrei? oder anders gefragt: glaubst du ernsthaft, dass man ein spiel mit so vielen verschiedenen rassen, klassen und fähigkeiten balancen kann? nochmal mit nachdruck: glaubst du das ernsthaft?

und grad nochmal: du glaubst das wirklich? ich hätte gern von dir eine lösung, wie du das balancen würdest und zwar ohne die fähigkeiten zu vereinheitlichen, es soll ein rollenspiel bleiben mit verschiedenen rassen, klassen und vorallem fähigkeiten. ohne einen entsprechenden lösungsansatz sehe ich deine aussage lediglich als unkonstruktive kritik (und unüberlegt noch dazu, aber will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten)

die kirche sucht noch anhänger - wie ich gehört habe sind das die spezialisten in sachen "glauben"

und noch was: ony habe ich schon mit 70 solo gelegt - kk, einer musste mir die respawnende pat vom leib halten, da 45 min. fight zu lang war ;-)

ich musste nicht erst 80 und ein todesritter werden, ging schon 10 level vorher als feral-druide (wie pala übrigens auch) und anstürmen konnte ich auch schon viel früher und ich kanns sogar öfter, als ein dk seinen todesgriff...

wo waren da die heulposts?

ich behaupte, dass der TE eine klasse spielt, die solche solo-aktionen zwar auch packen würde, die geschicklichkeit für solche aktionen aber fehlt (evtl. sogar das klassenverständnis)

überzeug mich vom gegenteil...

thx :-)


----------



## Berli123 (19. Februar 2009)

Also mir sind im prinzip die dk´s sowas von egal.
Ich spiele Krieger Tank und wenn ich dd´s suche und da ein dk mit bei ist und er auch auf deff sachen würfelt, dann soll er es tun geh ich halt nochmal rein aber er brauch sich dann eben auch nicht wundern wenn ich auf dd sachen würfel.

Aber was mich extreme stört ist das sie die möglichkeit haben die caster mobs ranzuholen und es nicht tun, sondern sie machen es meist vor meinem pull weil sie denken ich kann alles und bin imba.
Ich habe es nun schon bei 80% der dk´s so erlebt, Aber ich weiß mir eben zu helfen.

Der dk meint er muss pullen? soll er doch, da ich das previleg habe das meine frau in meiner grp die heilerin ist wird der dk sich mit seinem mob allein beschäftigen können wenn er ihn schon pullt.
Der dk zieht mir den mob aus der grp? soll er doch (das gleiche wie oben)
Wenn er dann noch faxen macht? Raus aus der grp auf igno. fertig! ist ja nicht so das es der letzte dd auf dem server ist.

PS: allein wenn ich sehe das ein dk in die ini kommt und erstmal d&d raushaut damit er runenmacht hat um sich mit dem horn zu buffen, könnt ich lachen und weiß aha keine ahnung^^.

Ahso ganz wichtig: Immer daran denken eine kleine notiz auf der igno liste machen warum er da drauf ist^^. ich hab immer das problem das ich nach einer woche vergessen hab warum er drauf ist^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (19. Februar 2009)

Berli123 schrieb:


> Also mir sind im prinzip die dk´s sowas von egal.
> Ich spiele Krieger Tank und wenn ich dd´s suche und da ein dk mit bei ist und er auch auf deff sachen würfelt, dann soll er es tun geh ich halt nochmal rein aber er brauch sich dann eben auch nicht wundern wenn ich auf dd sachen würfel.
> 
> Aber was mich extreme stört ist das sie die möglichkeit haben die caster mobs ranzuholen und es nicht tun, sondern sie machen es meist vor meinem pull weil sie denken ich kann alles und bin imba.
> ...



Ich musste den Text mehrmals lesen, um angemessen antworten zu können.

1.) Du würfelst also nur aus Rache/Vergeltung einfach mal so bei Items mit, die du gar nicht brauchst ? Der DK kann Tanken UND Damage austeilen und wenn er z.b. Frost/Blut geskillt ist, ist das eine oder Item mit Def Werten gar nicht falsch. Du hingegen kannst als reiner Deffkrieger mit DD- Items rein gar nichts anfangen ... 
2.) Wenn der DK nicht selbst Maintank ist, gebe ich dir recht; Ein Pull ist dann dämlich und ungerechtfertigt; Aber, der Kommentar .. "Joa meine Frau ist ja Heilerin ... lassen wir den Vogel mal verrecken" ... Warum das denn ? Beim ersten Mal halte ich eher Hilfe und eine Anmerkung im Gruppenchat für angebracht. Aber das sind diese ständig zusammenkluckenden Päärchen, die nix alleine machen können und ständig aufeinanderkleben müssen ... Da würfelt auch mal die Gattin Bedarf bei Klassenfremden Items, um dem Gatten es zukommen zu lassen .. da wird auch meist nicht viel geschrieben - ausser Kritik
3.) Scheinst du mir sehr schnell mit der Ignoliste und dem Gruppendelete zu sein. Auch ein typisches Markenzeichen der Spielerpäärchen ... wir finden schon jemanden - haben ja uns, DDs sind ja Massenware . Vorschlag: Macht die Inis doch alleine .. dann stört auch keiner eure eloquente Spielweise. 
4.) Dein ganzer Text liest sich für mich arrogant und ignorant ...


----------



## Scrätcher (19. Februar 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> 1.) Du würfelst also nur aus Rache/Vergeltung einfach mal so bei Items mit, die du gar nicht brauchst ? Der DK kann Tanken UND Damage austeilen und wenn er z.b. Frost/Blut geskillt ist, ist das eine oder Item mit Def Werten gar nicht falsch. Du hingegen kannst als reiner Deffkrieger mit DD- Items rein gar nichts anfangen ...
> 2.) Wenn der DK nicht selbst Maintank ist, gebe ich dir recht; Ein Pull ist dann dämlich und ungerechtfertigt; Aber, der Kommentar .. "Joa meine Frau ist ja Heilerin ... lassen wir den Vogel mal verrecken" ... Warum das denn ? Beim ersten Mal halte ich eher Hilfe und eine Anmerkung im Gruppenchat für angebracht. Aber das sind diese ständig zusammenkluckenden Päärchen, die nix alleine machen können und ständig aufeinanderkleben müssen ...
> 3.) Scheinst du mir sehr schnell mit der Ignoliste und dem Gruppendelete zu sein. Auch ein typisches Markenzeichen der Spielerpäärchen ... wir finden schon jemanden - haben ja uns, DDs sind ja Massenware . Vorschlag: Macht die Inis doch alleine .. dann stört auch keiner eure eloquente Spielweise.
> 4.) Dein ganzer Text liest sich für mich arrogant und ignorant ...



1.) meines wissens kann ein DK in allen 3 Bäumen tanken, ABER er muß die Punkte dafür auch skillen! Also entweder skillt er richtig auf DD oder auf Tank!
    Oder liege ich falsch und er ist Imba?

   Du solltest dich mal entscheiden ob er jetzt alles kann und auf alles würfeln darf oder nicht!

2.) Man könnte da statt DK auch Furor, Hexer usw einfügen, es ist eine gängige Methode um einem DD zu zeigen das er eben nicht einfach mal so pullen soll! Ja sie ist hart aber manche lernen es nicht anders!

3.) Wer ist denn da gereizt?^^ Du hast noch nie getankt oder? Es gibt tatsächlich Server auf denen ein schlechter Umgangston an der Tagesordnung ist und dementsprechend halt mal schneller kurzer Prozess gemacht wird!

4.) deiner liest sich als ob du alles zerfledderst was auch nur ANSATZWEISE hier Contra gegen deine Klasse geschrieben wird! 

Produktiv? 

Also es gibt ja zwei Arten von DK-Spielern (um mal alle so pauschal und grob über nen Kamm zu scheren!^^)

1. Der Spieler der ihn gerne spielt und versteht und mit sachlichen Argumenten kontert oder sie einfach mal in den Raum streut.

2. Der Spieler der den achso-bösen-DK für sich entdeckt hat und gleich rethorisch "aus vollen Rohren" auf jeden ballert der halt mal meckert! Immerhin könnte es ja passieren das zum unwissen der eigenen Klasse sonst auch noch ein Nerv kommt und deswegen wird halt gleich mal emotional/verbal alles rausgefeuert um jeden Ansatz von Kritik/Unwissendheit sofort im Keim zu ersticken!

Du kannst dir mit deiner Antwort selbst aussuchen ob du dich als DK-Spieler 1 oder 2 siehst......


----------



## Dalmus (19. Februar 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> 1.) Du würfelst also nur aus Rache/Vergeltung einfach mal so bei Items mit, die du gar nicht brauchst ? Der DK kann Tanken UND Damage austeilen und wenn er z.b. Frost/Blut geskillt ist, ist das eine oder Item mit Def Werten gar nicht falsch. Du hingegen kannst als reiner Deffkrieger mit DD- Items rein gar nichts anfangen ...


Ich spiele zwar keinen Tank, aber wo liegt das Problem?
3.1+Dualspec ist nicht mehr weit entfernt.
Wenn der als DD mitgenomme DK dann auf Tankzeug würfelt, warum sollte der Tank dann nicht auch auf das DD-Zeug würfeln?



Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> 2.) Wenn der DK nicht selbst Maintank ist, gebe ich dir recht; Ein Pull ist dann dämlich und ungerechtfertigt; Aber, der Kommentar .. "Joa meine Frau ist ja Heilerin ... lassen wir den Vogel mal verrecken" ... Warum das denn ? Beim ersten Mal halte ich eher Hilfe und eine Anmerkung im Gruppenchat für angebracht. Aber das sind diese ständig zusammenkluckenden Päärchen, die nix alleine machen können und ständig aufeinanderkleben müssen ... Da würfelt auch mal die Gattin Bedarf bei Klassenfremden Items, um dem Gatten es zukommen zu lassen .. da wird auch meist nicht viel geschrieben - ausser Kritik


a) Die Spielweise stört nicht nur den Tank, sondern auch alle anderen.
Dem Tank wird der Mob plötzlich weggezogen... wofür?
Der Heiler muß sich neben dem Tank nun auch unnötigerweise auf den DK konzentrieren.... wofür?
Auch erlebt: Der freundliche Caster von nebenan setzt den Zauber an, der DK steht direkt neben ihm und zieht sich einen Nahkämpfer vom Tank rüber... der macht dann mal eben Wirbelwind und gefährdet das Leben des Stoffies... wofür?
Sowas gehört eben aberzogen.
b) Wo liet Dein Problem mit Paaren im Spiel? Ob's nun die Freundin ist, die heilt, oder ein guter RL-Freund... der Effekt ist der gleiche. Nun zu unterstellen, daß diejeigen nichts alleine machen können und der eine für den anderen bei Klassenfremden Sachen Bedarf würfelt ist einfach abwegig.



Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> 3.) Scheinst du mir sehr schnell mit der Ignoliste und dem Gruppendelete zu sein. Auch ein typisches Markenzeichen der Spielerpäärchen ... wir finden schon jemanden - haben ja uns, DDs sind ja Massenware . Vorschlag: Macht die Inis doch alleine .. dann stört auch keiner eure eloquente Spielweise.


Ob jemand schnell mit der Ignoreliste ist oder nicht, hängt nicht damit zusammen, ob der Partner ebenfalls spielt.
Ich frage mich, wo Dein Problem mit Spielerpaaren genau liegt.


----------



## Art-Blast (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo erstmal,

Also ich für meinen Teil hab 4 DK's in meinem Raid.
Davon ist einer schonmal Maintank einer Secondtank und 2 DD's.

Also nur mal so als Vergleich haben wir mindestens 5-6 Dudus im Raid 1 Tank 2 heiler und halt DD. 
Somit stören sie mich im Raid schonmal nicht, zumal jede gute Gilde sich genau anschauen sollte welche DK's sie aufnimmt, 
dann gibts auchkeine Probleme.
Wenn ich einmal Random Hero gehen sollte nehm ich gern mal nen DD DK mit wenn er sich als Boon erweißt....neuer DD is schnell gefunden.
Wenn er Tank sein sollte nehm ich ihn gern mit da man die Tank DK's eh fördern sollte.

Im PVP sieht die Sache schon anders aus.
Es ist wahr als Hunter hat mans im PVP zurzeit eher nicht so schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD, aber dennoch im Duell gegen einen (achtung) GUT gespielten DK hab ich schonmal schlechte karten. Da allerdings eh höchstens 20% aller DK's ihre Klasse beherrschen siehts schon anders aus !

Somit


----------



## Ocian (19. Februar 2009)

Nach sehr vielen Vorurteilen, massenweise Flames in alle Richtungen und auch einige Verallgemeinerungen.
Den Spam mal nicht mitgezählt.

Bei Fragen PN an mich.

MfG

Ocian


----------

